# A Forum Challenge?



## reddd123

This is a tricks challenge.

RULES 



Dogs MUST be owned by the handler, no other dogs may be used unless specifically requested (i.e foster dogs). Dogs may be pets or working dogs and trained in any sport. 

Anyone who removes their dog from the game will have their name & selected dog removed along with the points already received. 

Anyone who misses 3 consecutive challenges will have their points frozen and removed from the points board. If they choose to come back, their points will be unfrozen and put back up on the board. 

All videos are to be uploaded by the time given by the person setting the challenge on the end day. Any videos after this date will not be entered and subsequent points given. 

The set amount of days given for each trick must be realistic for the trick to be taught and filmed for uploading. 
A minimum of two days for all tricks, a maximum of 5 days for harder tricks. 

Allowed as many dogs as you like but the points will not add up as they are given to the individual dog, not the member.



Points system:
2 points for a perfect demonstration of the given trick
1 point for successful completion of the trick (regardless of faults or attempts)
0 points for not completing the trick/ not uploading the video in the given time 

-2 points for anyone found to be cheating ( how could you cheat though? )

Points are appointed to the particular dog & NOT the owner! - THIS MEANS YOU HAVE TO EDIT YOUR POST WITH YOUR DOGS NAME.
I.e, (sez) + Rossi - 5 points
(Sez) + Raven - 4 points
(Lauren) + Skip - 5 points
(Lauren) + Dexter - 6 points

and so on. This gives everyone a chance regardless of how many dogs they have and means those with more then one can enter all or any dogs. 




GOOD LUCK


----------



## reddd123

Donut76 - 1 
Mckenzie - 1
SLB - PEN - 1 
LABRADOR LAURA - MYLO - 1 ZAB 1 
CANINE K-9 - 1 
MOONVIOLET - 1
COCKERSINDIE - 1 
JESSINCAFCR - INCA - 1 
TACEY- 1 
MISS RV - 1 
SARAH1983 - 1 
LAUREN5159 - 1
LOZZIBEAR - JAKE/1 - ARROW/1 
NICKY10 - 1 
SPRINGERHUSKY - 1 
PUPCAKES - DOTTIE/1 - CHARLIE/1 
FREDDIE AND FRANK - 1 
VIKI- 1 
SEZEELSON - 1 
GINGERRODGERS - 1
PAWSONME - 1
ASTRO2011- 1
PAULA07 - 1
DIEFENBAKER - 1
CHARLEIGH - 1
PICKLELILY - 1
SPRINGFIELDBEAN - 1
BEARCUB - 1
MEGAN M - QUINN/1 - KODI/1 - ROSE/1
REDD123 - 1


----------



## Sarah1983

Oooh, I'd like to play. Would be nice to be an ongoing sort of thing though rather than a competition with people being eliminated.

I only have Spencer to enter lol.

Thought I'd edit and add a list of everything that's been done so far so we can see at a glance what's already been done. Handy for new people joining if they want to teach the previous tricks too.

-give paw
-down
-cover eye with paw
-wave
-recall
-speak
-spin
-hold an item for 3 seconds
-touch hand with nose
-Peekaboo (get dog to sit, walk a few steps away then call them through your legs and ask them to sit there)
-bow
-weave through legs
-bang/play dead
-weave through your legs
-shut the door
-cross paws


----------



## Guest

I'd like to play too, but agree that maybe it shouldn't be competitive. Maybe you could get a point for each time you do a challenge, but not be disqualified because you can't do one.


----------



## reddd123

McKenzie said:


> I'd like to play too, but agree that maybe it shouldn't be competitive. Maybe you could get a point for each time you do a challenge, but not be disqualified because you can't do one.


Alright, it doesn't have to be competitive  point for each completed challenge is a better idea


----------



## sezeelson

I wanna play!! :001_tongue:

Up for anything that ill inspire my training with Rossi!

ETA: will we have to submit one dog or could we use any of our dogs for each trick?


----------



## JessIncaFCR

Oooh yes!! Count me in!


----------



## Canine K9

Me erm Bailey would like to play


----------



## Donut76

Id love to take part - would it be possible to have maybe some ideas for newbie trainers on HOW to do tricks - as in the harder ones

Angel can do Paw & Sit & Lie down - she (I) struggle with other stuff - she is pretty good at FIND tho if it involves her favorite thing F O O D


----------



## JenKyzer

This sounds fun  Me & Willow will give it a go  (Have to agree on people not being 'disqualified' though.. - I'm sure you'll work something out, but count us in anyway)

Ps. i hope its easy to upload videos??


----------



## Donut76

JenSteWillow said:


> i hope its easy to upload videos??


Im guessing upload to Photobucket (etc) & then post the code ?


----------



## CockersIndie

Sounds interesting.... Ill tentatively sign up!


----------



## Guest

You can embed videos from YouTube or just post the link.

Maybe the first few people to upload their videos could post a few tips on how to do it


----------



## lozzibear

Sounds like fun


----------



## Vicki

Sounds fun, I'm in


----------



## JenKyzer

Donut76 said:


> Im guessing upload to Photobucket (etc) & then post the code ?


A new challenge for me too then nevermind Willow  I'm sure i'll figure it out like i did with the pictures.. after a few days..


----------



## Sarah1983

Instructions for how to embed a vid from youtube here, 3rd post down  http://www.petforums.co.uk/forum-help-suggestions/181341-embed-videos.html

Points system sounds good to me rather than disqualification. Still some competition but less pressure.


----------



## Donut76

I agree with the points rather than elimination as i think more newbie owners (like me) are more likely to join in - i probably wouldnt bother if it was illimination coz i know by trick 3 id be gone LOL

Saying that - i hate video recordings esp if im on them lol (even speaking) lol


----------



## reddd123

Right guys all good so far. As to the thing for people with more than one dog.. I'll let everyone else decide because I don't mind personally so who thinks that for people with more then 1 dog they have to do the trick with each dog or can choose any dog for each trick.

And anybody want to go first?  

ETA : can't be an old video! has to be a new one made specially.


----------



## Sarah1983

reddd123 said:


> Right guys all good so far. As to the thing for people with more than one dog.. I'll let everyone else decide because I don't mind personally so who thinks that for people with more then 1 dog they have to do the trick with each dog or can choose any dog for each trick.
> 
> And anybody want to go first?
> 
> ETA : can't be an old video! has to be a new one made specially.


I think you should go first, it's your idea 

I think just choosing one dog for a trick might be best. If someones got 4 dogs they'd need 4 times as long to teach it to each dog lol.


----------



## Donut76

reddd123 said:


> Right guys all good so far. As to the thing for people with more than one dog.. I'll let everyone else decide because I don't mind personally so who thinks that for people with more then 1 dog they have to do the trick with each dog or can choose any dog for each trick.
> 
> And anybody want to go first?
> 
> ETA : can't be an old video! has to be a new one made specially.


How hard would it be to have each dog entered earning its own points ?? where are you going to record the points (seperate thread or on here or ??)


----------



## reddd123

Donut76 said:


> How hard would it be to have each dog entered earning its own points ?? where are you going to record the points (seperate thread or on here or ??)


Going to record the points in here second post I saved it!


----------



## missRV

ooh room for Rosie to play?? xx


----------



## reddd123

missRV said:


> ooh room for Rosie to play?? xx


Of course


----------



## Beth17

Sounds good fun. Count us in


----------



## Labrador Laura

Great idea  count us in too.


----------



## Indiandpuppy

fab idea, count us in


----------



## sezeelson

Sarah1983 said:


> I think you should go first, it's your idea
> 
> I think just choosing one dog for a trick might be best. If someones got 4 dogs they'd need 4 times as long to teach it to each dog lol.


No I mean for example I have two,

I use Rossi for the sit but then use raven for the stay? Or should we use one dog only for the tricks? Or can we mix and match?

I was think any dog but maybe that's unfair on those with only one dog?


----------



## reddd123

sezeelson said:


> No I mean for example I have two,
> 
> I use Rossi for the sit but then use raven for the stay? Or should we use one dog only for the tricks? Or can we mix and match?
> 
> I was think any dog but maybe that's unfair on those with only one dog?


Yeah it would be unfair on those with one. no mix and match.


----------



## sezeelson

reddd123 said:


> Yeah it would be unfair on those with one. no mix and match.


Ok, I think we should stick to just one dog per person then


----------



## Nicky10

I'm in sounds like fun.


----------



## lozzibear

So, whats the first one? How often are new ones going to be up? Are we just going to use this thread, or have a different thread for each trick and just have this one for questions? Sorry for the questions


----------



## bearcub

Sounds interesting, me and Florence would love to play


----------



## Firedog

It will only go too prove that not only are my dogs brown and boring, they are talentless as well.


----------



## Lauren5159

Skip and I are game  

Sounds exciting!


----------



## reddd123

OK FIRST CHALLENGE. 'PAW'

Easy start just as like a practise round so everyone gets used to it. You have 2 days to complete the challenge, and the next trick will be done by the first person who uploads after me. We will use this thread. I will update the leaderboard on the first page at the end of each challenge. good luck 

View My Video


----------



## Donut76

Now this one we CAN do .... once my phone is charged LOL


----------



## Donut76

Firedog said:


> It will only go to prove that not only are my dogs brown and boring, they are talentless as well.


All it will prove is that Angel is a terror & Im useless at training lol but we are game haha


----------



## reddd123

Donut76 said:


> All it will prove is that Angel is a terror & Im useless at training lol but we are game haha


ahaa it'll be fun


----------



## Indiandpuppy

we cannot do paw... yet....


----------



## sezeelson

Ill get straight on it tomorrow after digging my tripod out! 

Thanks for the easy start


----------



## missRV

itll be done tomorrow from us too x


----------



## lozzibear

Does anyone know of any good video editors to edit videos of the tricks to put on youtube? Thinking more so I can put both dogs on one video so would need to put the videos together...


----------



## JenKyzer

Phew thats an easy one for us too.. So we until monday night to upload?


----------



## reddd123

JenSteWillow said:


> Phew thats an easy one for us too.. So we until monday night to upload?


yeah Monday night


----------



## PawsOnMe

Ohh this sounds like fun, count Jasper and me in


----------



## Donut76

Here goes 

Also took 6 attempts to get the video - Angel kept looking at me as if to say "WHAT !! AGAIN" good job she likes Ham 
hahaha

Donut & Angel


----------



## reddd123

nice one donut


----------



## Sarah1983

lozzibear said:


> Does anyone know of any good video editors to edit videos of the tricks to put on youtube? Thinking more so I can put both dogs on one video so would need to put the videos together...


Hubby uses windows movie maker.


----------



## lozzibear

Sarah1983 said:


> Hubby uses windows movie maker.


I've tried using that one but whenever I save the video, it is only saving the sound with no image - it is just a black screen...


----------



## Charleigh

Sounds fun   

Regarding the multiple dogs, at ringcraft we have a competition points table and a few people have more than one dog or a dog has more than one handler so we have the points like this; 

Linda and fido - 25 points
Mary and fluffy - 20 points
John and fido - 17 points 
Mary and trixie - 12 points 

I'm not sure if that is just extra work but its an idea if you want it


----------



## astro2011

Astro and I will be in this one lol.


----------



## Ingrid25

If it's not too late we'll play


----------



## Guest

Here's our 'shake'. At the end she said 'enough already, where's my treat???' :lol:

[youtube_browser]?v=3aCqS0E10G8[/youtube_browser]


----------



## moonviolet

We're in if we may.

well done Kenzie


----------



## Sarah1983

moonviolet said:


> We're in if we may.


Dammit no, we can't have an untrainable Beagle putting my easy Labrador to shame 

If hubby ever gets his backside out of bed I shall do our video. If I can get Spendog to comply, he's less than impressed that we've not gone to the sled dog meet which isn't actually on till 2 today.


----------



## SLB

We're in too.. I should really do it with Pen as she needs the challenges but then I look across the room and see Lou who knows probably most of what you will set (from trick training/obedience classes) So I will not cheat and do it with Pen (and swap for Lou on the harder ones cos they're twins  Joke I won't - promise!)

Aww bless - Pen's just woke up for this.

Pet Forums Dog Trick Challenge # 1 - Paw. - YouTube


----------



## Labrador Laura

Tried the dogs this morning, its hard when you have to hold the camera and a treat at the same time along with a command  and then having the other dogs sniffing your ear or hand for the treat .... but we did it 

Youtube won't let me log into my account for some reason so had to use photobucket:

Mylo :
VIDEO0040.mp4 Video by LabradorMylo | Photobucket

Zab:
VIDEO0042.mp4 Video by LabradorMylo | Photobucket


----------



## GingerRogers

I can't hear you! 

Can I join in too please.


----------



## Canine K9

Here's bailey 2 links in case it doesn't work 








http://i1319.photobucket.com/albums...3E6AB5C-5525-00000A6081C66157_zps0394a2e7.mp4


----------



## moonviolet

please excuse the garden and the gardening attire :lol:

[youtube_browser]CCbGAvMZC2Q[/youtube_browser]


----------



## CockersIndie

Yay one we can definitely do! Had to use the coffee table!

Sep 8, 2013 - YouTube


----------



## Labrador Laura

CockersIndie said:


> Yay one we can definitely do! Had to use the coffee table!
> 
> Sep 8, 2013 - YouTube


Aww, she's so cute when she looks at the camera.

'Did you get it mum'


----------



## CockersIndie

Labrador Laura said:


> Aww, she's so cute when she looks at the camera.
> 
> 'Did you get it mum'


Haha I think she thought there was more sausage in my hand as I went to turn off the recording!


----------



## JessIncaFCR

My entry with Inca 

PetForums Contest Trick #1 - paw - YouTube


----------



## Tacey

April wants to join in too 
She's waiting to go for her walk so looks a little less than enthusiastic about doing tricks 
[youtube_browser]zDVFb54g6ik[/youtube_browser]


----------



## missRV

Rosie's turn 
Changed it last minute  I managed to get my mum doing it instead


----------



## Sarah1983

Well, here's our contribution to it 

[youtube_browser]0GsA_T62nH4&feature=youtu.be[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Lauren5159

Skip and I's mediocre attempt lol... For some reason 'paw' isn't something I ever taught him, so we blagged it 

Excuse my bad camera skills, I'll have to find a better way to film it for next time 

Pet Forums Challenge trick #1 PAW ) - YouTube


----------



## lozzibear

Jake and Arrow's attempt...

[youtube_browser]GzKuEAK80Ms[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Pupcakes

I cant wait to see all the videos!

I get to see all the dogs "in the flesh" and hear the accents from all over the place!

Cant wait! 

xxx


----------



## Lauren5159

Pupcakes said:


> I cant wait to see all the videos!
> 
> I get to see all the dogs "in the flesh" and hear the accents from all over the place!
> 
> Cant wait!
> 
> xxx


Lol, me too! I'm nosey!

I have however, just realised I hate my voice on camera :nonod:


----------



## missRV

I thought I was the only one who did that!

I am happy though that my mum's doing it with her in the video and you can't hear my awful voice!!


----------



## reddd123

Well done everyone so far  this is fun


----------



## Ruffers

Rufflea would like to join in too, he says I need more ideas for tricks...! 

Will get a video done tomorrow!


----------



## Nicky10

Sorry it's so dark I couldn't find my camera and my phone video camera isn't great
http://s176.photobucket.com/user/nickywal/media/VID00004-20130908-2204_zps41c6f08c.mp4.html


----------



## SpringerHusky

Just done it in my hallway lol this took 3 videos because I had the treat in my hand first time and trying to film didn't work lol and 2nd time hubby decided to ask me what the fck I was doing :lol:

I have the treat in my mouth so could praise him while recording. 

[youtube_browser]8gvihKtmqww[/youtube_browser]

He's not a fan of his feet being touched so while he'll lift it, he's kinda hesitant for you to touch it lol


----------



## Donut76

missRV said:


> I thought I was the only one who did that!
> 
> I am happy though that my mum's doing it with her in the video and you can't hear my awful voice!!


I could only hear audio on my phone not on the posted link so HOPEFULLY its silent lol as i HATE to hear (or see) me on Vids - also i had a cold over summer & my voice has gone scratchy & a bit squeaky :wink:


----------



## Pupcakes

Heres paw!

Pet Forum Challenge. Dottie and Charlie do "Paw"! - YouTube

And after seeing others do both paws with their dogs, I decided I would get Dottie to do both paws too...we do get there! 

Paw - YouTube

After spending too much of my life uploading these, I see its only one dog per member, so count me out of the challenge, but I'll still add videos too if thats okay, just not be scored for it? I faffed about too much to delete my videos  x


----------



## reddd123

Pupcakes said:


> Heres paw!
> 
> Pet Forum Challenge. Dottie and Charlie do "Paw"! - YouTube
> 
> And after seeing others do both paws with their dogs, I decided I would get Dottie to do both paws too...we do get there!
> 
> Paw - YouTube
> 
> After spending too much of my life uploading these, I see its only one dog per member, so count me out of the challenge, but I'll still add videos too if thats okay, just not be scored for it? I faffed about too much to delete my videos  x


No need to be out! haaha just choose which dog you would like to go forward with that I award the points to. You can till upload your other dog but you have to choose from now on which one is formally in  hope this make sense


----------



## Sarah1983

Pupcakes said:


> Heres paw!
> 
> Pet Forum Challenge. Dottie and Charlie do "Paw"! - YouTube
> 
> And after seeing others do both paws with their dogs, I decided I would get Dottie to do both paws too...we do get there!
> 
> Paw - YouTube
> 
> After spending too much of my life uploading these, I see its only one dog per member, so count me out of the challenge, but I'll still add videos too if thats okay, just not be scored for it? I faffed about too much to delete my videos  x


Awww, perhaps just pick one dog to count for the challenge but post vids of both anyway, I'm sure nobody would mind. I love seeing peoples videos of their dogs doing stuff.


----------



## lozzibear

I thought we were allowed to do more than one dog but that points would be added up separately for each dog?


----------



## reddd123

lozzibear said:


> I thought we were allowed to do more than one dog but that points would be added up separately for each dog?


What so

Arrow - 4 points
Jake - 3 points

?

so points for each dog and not for member.. we can do that yeah..

ETA - THIS IS CONFUSING ME


----------



## Lauren5159

Just tell me to bugger off if I'm out of line, but I think it would be a bit better to enter one dog per member, points wise... But if a member wants to upload both dogs, then that's fine. 

It's nothing to do with me but if there's a points system it may be a bit less confusion if points is per member? 

For example: 
Lauren5159 & Skip: 1 point. 
Lozzibear & Arrow: 1 point (just an example).
Etc

Rather than:
Dexter: 1 point
Skip: 1 point
Arrow: 1 point
Jake: 1 point

The latter might be a bit harder for members to keep track of?

But what do I know? It's not my challenge, just my opinion


----------



## Freddie and frank

Ooh. We can do this . Probably about our limit. 

When's the cut off time for entries???

Great videos btw. Love seeing the PF dogs in action.


----------



## reddd123

I'm just going to stick to the one dog member thing since its going to be easier to tally up for me. You can post more then one dog if you want but you will just need to tell me what dog you are using for the challenge.



Don't beat me up


----------



## reddd123

Freddie and frank said:


> Ooh. We can do this . Probably about our limit.
> 
> When's the cut off time for entries???
> 
> Great videos btw. Love seeing the PF dogs in action.


tomorrow night


----------



## Freddie and frank

Pet forum paw - YouTube

:lol: i think i've actually uploaded a video......this is a HUGE achievement for me.....YEAH.    don't think there's sound  yes there is, just had my sound off.....:001_tongue:

it's freddie, about ten mins ago...not the best but it's ok.


----------



## lozzibear

Ok, well I won't be included in the points then. I will just upload videos as and when I feel like it - I am not choosing one dog over the other.


----------



## Paula07

Ohh can we play ?


----------



## Lauren5159

Well, why don't we do it so that it's one member and one dog per week? That way, you don't have to choose but if you have a particular dog that is better at a specific trick, you can enter him/her that week? 

So for instance, Skip is better than Dexter at tricks but Dexter does an amazing distance stay... So that week I would enter Dexter. Skip is better at 'spin', so that week I would enter Skip.

That way, the point system will look like:

Lauren5159 (Skip/Dexter): 4 points.

So people with more than one dog have more to choose from buy you don't have to choose which dog to use for the whole challenge. Use a different dog every week if you want, provided the dog is yours 

I'm just trying to figure out a way for more people to be involved without choosing one of their dogs over the other/s.


----------



## loukodi

I would love to try this with Ko, will hopefully get a vid up tonight when I figure out how


----------



## springfieldbean

Ooh, such a good idea for a thread! I've got the office to myself today - so much fun watching all the pf dogs do their thing! Such good boys and girls :001_wub: 

Sherlock and I will play too if I can get a video tonight before cut off!


----------



## astro2011

Ill need to do this once I get home


----------



## Vicki

Finally you tube let me upload the video, so here's Chansa doing paw.

Trick #1 - YouTube


----------



## sezeelson

Lauren5159 said:


> Well, why don't we do it so that it's one member and one dog per week? That way, you don't have to choose but if you have a particular dog that is better at a specific trick, you can enter him/her that week?
> 
> So for instance, Skip is better than Dexter at tricks but Dexter does an amazing distance stay... So that week I would enter Dexter. Skip is better at 'spin', so that week I would enter Skip.
> 
> That way, the point system will look like:
> 
> Lauren5159 (Skip/Dexter): 4 points.
> 
> So people with more than one dog have more to choose from buy you don't have to choose which dog to use for the whole challenge. Use a different dog every week if you want, provided the dog is yours
> 
> I'm just trying to figure out a way for more people to be involved without choosing one of their dogs over the other/s.


I really don't think that is fair on the members with one dog though!

Rossi is great but he isn't great at everything and should lose points there not enter my other dog who I know is better at that specific trick!!

One member and one dog only throughout. It's all a bit of fun after all!

For this with more then one dog, you can still play along and upload videos but they don't actually count towards your points.

I think it's the only fair way to do it tbh


----------



## astro2011

It should be a bit of fun. Ill upload videos of astro and my bfs mums dogs on a Friday.


----------



## Sarah1983

Does it really matter whether someone with multiple dogs picks a different dog for different tricks? Or does the challenge with more than one dog? Isn't this supposed to be a fun challenge? Come on guys, let's just keep it as something to do for fun with our dogs and not get all deadly serious about it. I personally don't care whether someone who has 10 dogs joins in and cherry picks the best dog for each trick, what matters is the time and effort_ I_ have put in with _my_ dog to teach him the trick.


----------



## sezeelson

reddd123 said:


> What so
> 
> Arrow - 4 points
> Jake - 3 points
> 
> ?
> 
> so points for each dog and not for member.. we can do that yeah..
> 
> ETA - THIS IS CONFUSING ME


You need to pick the rules and update your first post!!

It's your idea so you dictate the rules! If not, appoint someone to come up with the final rules 

Here is my proposal for final rules:

Dogs MUST be owned the handler, no other dogs may be used unless specifically requested (i.e foster dogs). Dogs may be pets or working dogs and trained in any sport.

Anyone who removes their dog from the game will have their name & selected dog removed along with the points already received. 
Anyone who misses 3 consecutive challenges will have their points frozen and removed from the points board. If they choose to come back, their points will be unfrozen and put back up on the board.

All videos are to be uploaded by 12pm on the end day. Any videos after this date will not be entered and subsequent points given.

The set amount of days given for each trick must be realistic for the trick to be taught and filmed for uploading. 
A minimum of two days for all tricks, a maximum of 7 days? For harder tricks.

All those playing along for fun using any dog and not wanting points etc. must still upload videos in the given time limit but will not be judged or awarded points etc. your name and pets will be added to the bottom of the points board and will be removed if/when you no longer take part.

Points system:
2 points for a perfect demonstration of the given trick
1 point for successful completion of the trick (regardless of faults or attempts)
0 points for not completing the trick/ not uploading the video in the given time

-2 points for anyone found to be cheating 

Points are appointed to the particular dog & NOT the owner!
I.e, (sez) + Rossi - 5 points
(Sez) + Raven - 4 points
(Lauren) + Skip - 5 points
(Lauren) + Dexter - 6 points
And so on. This gives everyone a chance regardless of how many dogs they have and means those with more then one can enter all or any dogs.

Remember entering multiple dogs will make it harder for yourself for the harder tricks.

Sorry if I'm waffling!! I just think we need CLEAR rules as its all a bit of a free for all at the moment 

I think that's all the rules needed?
I will now go film my puppy paw!


----------



## sezeelson

Sarah1983 said:


> Does it really matter whether someone with multiple dogs picks a different dog for different tricks? Or does the challenge with more than one dog? Isn't this supposed to be a fun challenge? Come on guys, let's just keep it as something to do for fun with our dogs and not get all deadly serious about it. I personally don't care whether someone who has 10 dogs joins in and cherry picks the best dog for each trick, what matters is the time and effort_ I_ have put in with _my_ dog to teach him the trick.


There is no point in doing points then, yeah it's for fun but still want the 'challenge' element of it.

Or shall we genuinely scrap the points and just have a trick and set days?


----------



## lozzibear

sezeelson said:


> I really don't think that is fair on the members with one dog though!
> 
> Rossi is great but he isn't great at everything and should lose points there not enter my other dog who I know is better at that specific trick!!
> 
> One member and one dog only throughout. It's all a bit of fun after all!
> 
> For this with more then one dog, you can still play along and upload videos but they don't actually count towards your points.
> 
> I think it's the only fair way to do it tbh


I really don't get what is so complicated with two dogs owned by one member having their points added separately - it is really no more complicated than having two dogs from separate members. Both my dogs are good, so I will not be choosing one to take part and for one to not take part - personally, I just do not like that. But whatever, I am not going to make an issue out of it - we just won't be taking part.

Have fun everyone.


----------



## sezeelson

lozzibear said:


> I really don't get what is so complicated with two dogs owned by one member having their points added separately - it is really no more complicated than having two dogs from separate members. Both my dogs are good, so I will not be choosing one to take part and for one to not take part - personally, I just do not like that. But whatever, I am not going to make an issue out of it - we just won't be taking part.
> 
> Have fun everyone.


No I want to do that, I mean using one dog for week one and then your other dog for week 2 etc. wouldn't be fair. Unless we decide to scrap the points altogether?

I'm gonna do my video anyway just incase


----------



## Sarah1983

sezeelson said:


> There is no point in doing points then, yeah it's for fun but still want the 'challenge' element of it.
> 
> Or shall we genuinely scrap the points and just have a trick and set days?


I really don't care about points to be honest lol. I'm not hugely competitive though, I'm just here for ideas for things to teach Spencer, to show off what we can do and to enjoy seeing others dogs doing them too. The challenge of having to teach a trick and upload a video of it is enough for me although I'm not against having points. I think if one member wants to enter 2 or more dogs that should be their choice.


----------



## reddd123

Here's what I'm going to do and this is final. 


I will update the first post with rules.

You can enter two dogs but have separate points for each one. And points will be awarded to dog like this..


(reddd123) alfie - 1


and so on. If you only have one dog like me I don't really see how you have a disadvantage this way, because for people with multiple dogs their points don't add up and are separate. SO go back and edit your posts with the names of your dogs.


----------



## sezeelson

Sarah1983 said:


> I really don't care about points to be honest lol. I'm not hugely competitive though, I'm just here for ideas for things to teach Spencer, to show off what we can do and to enjoy seeing others dogs doing them too. The challenge of having to teach a trick and upload a video of it is enough for me although I'm not against having points. I think if one member wants to enter 2 or more dogs that should be their choice.


Yeah that's why in my rules proposal I wrote that people who want to do it for fun, not the points can enter using any dog they like (as long as it is within the time given of course) but they just won't be put up on the points board.

Then you can do what you like as long as you are doing the right trick in the given amount of days?

Then anyone who is competitive or like the challenge to spur them on can have points and others who just want to do the tricks can without them being judged or breaking the points rules.


----------



## sezeelson

Anyway..

I'm only entering Rossi 

Here is his paw, sorry the video quality isn't great! It was a bit dark and it's to miserable outside!

Trick1 PAW - YouTube


----------



## reddd123

sezeelson said:


> Yeah that's why in my rules proposal I wrote that people who want to do it for fun, not the points can enter using any dog they like (as long as it is within the time given of course) but they just won't be put up on the points board.
> 
> Then you can do what you like as long as you are doing the right trick in the given amount of days?
> 
> Then anyone who is competitive or like the challenge to spur them on can have points and others who just want to do the tricks can without them being judged or breaking the points rules.


I just used your rules and edited them a bit.

Everyone should be happy now as if you enter two dogs you don't have an advantage. I don't really like being in charge as you can probs tell 

but at the end of the day I don't really mind about the points I just enjoy watching these vids


----------



## reddd123

lozzibear said:


> I really don't get what is so complicated with two dogs owned by one member having their points added separately - it is really no more complicated than having two dogs from separate members. Both my dogs are good, so I will not be choosing one to take part and for one to not take part - personally, I just do not like that. But whatever, I am not going to make an issue out of it - we just won't be taking part.
> 
> Have fun everyone.


you can enter both now if you want


----------



## GingerRogers

Sarah1983 said:


> Does it really matter whether someone with multiple dogs picks a different dog for different tricks? Or does the challenge with more than one dog? Isn't this supposed to be a fun challenge? Come on guys, let's just keep it as something to do for fun with our dogs and not get all deadly serious about it. I personally don't care whether someone who has 10 dogs joins in and cherry picks the best dog for each trick, *what matters is the time and effort I have put in with my dog to teach him the trick.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Mmm True (and thats what I am really looking forward to and have learnt something already ) but if it is going to be point scored it has to be fair, thats sort of the point of the points, and the point of the game, to learn new tricks and at the end of the day there will be a dog that is a superstar dj which is also part of the game, it doesn't matter if its not my dog or your dog or even dogs, its about celebrating one individual dogs all round greatness , not one dog who has a body double that does the harder stunts IYKWIM.
> 
> I think its simple enough isn't it, each member uses one nominated dog as Redd suggests (it is their game after all and they have to tally points) and receives a point for uploading a video of the dog doing whats asked. There's no judging involved, thats only going to cause angst  no ones 'paws' are going to be better than anyone elses, but if Redd so desired to give an additional point or gold star or whatever for awesomeness/cuteness/extra effort/against all odds etc for each trick they could, that would encourage us to reach for the stars and satisfy some members competitiveness, without turning it into a major angst fest for all involved.
> 
> ETA can I say that the time might be a bit longer or does whoever sets the challenge decide how long its open for, we can do paw but it actually took a few weeks to teach, the ginger one kept just staring at us, if I had had to teach the trick (I am assuming thats part of the fun giving us all something to focus on with training, as well as showing off )
> 
> Now..................


----------



## GingerRogers

Here goes, a challenge for me this time to figure out how to remove sound (you dont want to hear my sappy voice) I also realised I probably shouldn't use the same hand to ask for paw as give the treat, hence the sneaky look in the hand first (I have a little issue with her wanting to lick me before doing anything at the moment, the hazards of badly timed clicks ) and I need to set the camera up better so as not to chop heads off and so i can have my hand lower without me being in shot.

We have only one side (plus a bonus track of both together we call killing kittens ) as she isn't consistent at both.

[youtube_browser]jeycf5V-sFA[/youtube_browser]

Damn how do you make the video shot appear in the post, you see where the challenge is for me hey!!

ETA thank you peeps for helping the dumbass


----------



## Picklelily

Is it too late for me to join in?


----------



## sezeelson

Picklelily said:


> Is it too late for me to join in?


No! It ends tonight 

I've just been and watched everyone videos! 

Well done guys! And please don't be weird about your voices! You all sound fine


----------



## PawsOnMe

Took a couple of tries since he's going through his 'teenage' years and my mums camera kept not recording, but here we are Jasper's paw


----------



## Donut76

Can somebody plz pm me how to teach STAND so I can teach SIT sounds odd but as angel was on the streets so young with a badly broken back leg she rarely stands if she isn't moving (or crying at me over the bath) & if I still with a treat or I'm doing etc she sir or lies automatically ... Teaching lie down was hard but I could keep her in a SIT 

Thanks


----------



## sezeelson

Donut76 said:


> Can somebody plz pm me how to teach STAND so I can teach SIT sounds odd but as angel was on the streets so young with a badly broken back leg she rarely stands if she isn't moving (or crying at me over the bath) & if I still with a treat or I'm doing etc she sir or lies automatically ... Teaching lie down was hard but I could keep her in a SIT
> 
> Thanks


Just gently put pressure on her belly to lift her and use your marker (clicker? Verbal?) when she is up.

You can also lure her with a treat but mark her standing BEFORE she steps forward.


----------



## astro2011

Only one paw from Astro.

Pet forum challenge - YouTube


----------



## Donut76

sezeelson said:


> Just gently put pressure on her belly to lift her and use your marker (clicker? Verbal?) when she is up.
> 
> You can also lure her with a treat but mark her standing BEFORE she steps forward.


Thank you my problem has been as soon as she sees the treat she sits & gives paw lol without being asked so I will try with the clicker she just kept looking at me as if to say make your mind up first is sit for food NOW it's stand TOUGH lol


----------



## Charleigh

What time tonight does this finish? I want to do it, but Teddy's napping and I don't want to disturb her.  x


----------



## sezeelson

Charleigh said:


> What time tonight does this finish? I want to do it, but Teddy's napping and I don't want to disturb her.  x


Midnight?

Then tomorrow we distribute the points and choose the next trick


----------



## reddd123

sezeelson said:


> Midnight?
> 
> Then tomorrow we distribute the points and choose the next trick


Yeah and .. donut76 you were the first one to post a vid so you get to set a trick tomorrow if you want to, if not pass it on to someone else


----------



## Paula07

Nicky giving a paw


----------



## diefenbaker

Dief's turn. Ignore the pate on the arm of the chair.

[youtube_browser]79rTSbLJF3Y[/youtube_browser]


----------



## astro2011

diefenbaker said:


> Dief's turn. Ignore the pate on the arm of the chair.
> 
> [youtube_browser]79rTSbLJF3Y[/youtube_browser]


How do you get the youtube vid up on here without having to link it?


----------



## diefenbaker

astro2011 said:


> How do you get the youtube vid up on here without having to link it?


[youtube_browser]xxxxxxxxxxx[/youtube_browser]


----------



## astro2011

Ahh thanks


----------



## Charleigh

We finally did it! 
Excuse my arms! And my voice!!

This is Teddy doing 'paw' and 'shake', we have a different word for each arm!

[youtube_browser]KmgiyjqheCw[/youtube_browser]

Enjoy


----------



## GingerRogers

Charleigh said:


> We finally did it!
> Excuse my arms! And my voice!!
> 
> This is Teddy doing 'paw' and 'shake', we have a different word for each arm!
> 
> [youtube_browser]KmgiyjqheCw[/youtube_browser]
> 
> Enjoy


The tail


----------



## Picklelily

Test with my video

oops fail

[youtube_browser]6Cg8nHe6BKI[/youtube_browser]

yay result

Forgot to say her name is Pickle


----------



## springfieldbean

Sherlock giving his paw 

[youtube_browser]jz1EFF8nS64[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Megan_M

This is Quinn, Kodi and Rose (in order of paw giving)
Hopefully the video works

[youtube_browser]mjqDT0gKAeI[/youtube_browser]


----------



## bearcub

Right, just got in and I'll try and upload this video quickly before I go to bed... so I hope it works!

[youtube_browser]Ptk7R2P4Ov0[/youtube_browser]

Ok, that took a lot longer than I thought it would! :crazy:


----------



## reddd123

ROUND 1 - PAW

LEADERBOARD

Donut76 - 1 
Mckenzie - 1
SLB - PEN - 1 
LABRADOR LAURA - MYLO - 1 ZAB 1 
CANINE K-9 - 1 
MOONVIOLET - 1
COCKERSINDIE - 1 
JESSINCAFCR - INCA - 1 
TACEY- 1 
MISS RV - 1 
SARAH1983 - 1 
LAUREN5159 - 1
LOZZIBEAR - JAKE/1 - ARROW/1 
NICKY10 - 1 
SPRINGERHUSKY - 1 
PUPCAKES - DOTTIE/1 - CHARLIE/1 
FREDDIE AND FRANK - 1 
VIKI- 1 
SEZEELSON - 1 
GINGERRODGERS - 1
PAWSONME - 1
ASTRO2011- 1
PAULA07 - 1
DIEFENBAKER - 1
CHARLEIGH - 1
PICKLELILY - 1
SPRINGFIELDBEAN - 1
BEARCUB - 1
MEGAN M - QUINN/1 - KODI/1 - ROSE/1
REDD123 - 1

A lot of people entered and it took a while to add everyones name.
Donut76 sets next as she uploaded the first video. Anyone can join in from now on but their 'paw' wont count. oh and I only added dogs names for people with more than one dog. It's just easier. the leaderboard wont mean much until after a few tricks have been set anyway

WELL DONE EVERYONE


----------



## Charleigh

GingerRogers said:


> The tail


It's always wagging! 



springfieldbean said:


> Sherlock giving his paw
> 
> [youtube_browser]jz1EFF8nS64[/youtube_browser]


Sherlock is lovely, however I do love your amazing delivery


----------



## reddd123

Charleigh said:


> Sherlock is lovely, however I do love your amazing delivery


woah I missed that first time haa


----------



## Megan_M

:huh: is my video working for other people? It just keeps coming up with video unavailable when I try to play it on here, but is playing fine on YouTube?


----------



## reddd123

Megan_M said:


> :huh: is my video working for other people? It just keeps coming up with video unavailable when I try to play it on here, but is playing fine on YouTube?


its not working, I had to quote your comment and then copy and paste the link


----------



## Megan_M

reddd123 said:


> its not working, I had to quote your comment and then copy and paste the link


Thank you fixed it

Was putting the whole URL in instead of just the end bit


----------



## Picklelily

Everyone has such gorgeous dogs, I'm dying to see what the next challenge is now.


----------



## Donut76

OK LIE DOWN is the next one 

This took me ages as Angel automatically Sits/Lies down when she isnt walking so it took a while for her to learn to stay sat up first

Lie Down 

ONE



TWO



THREE



I deleted 4000000000 other attempts partly coz i was laughing WAY too hard for it to actually work LOL

Also ignore the brown doors we are in the process of decorating & never seem to get round to the doors LOL


----------



## springfieldbean

Charleigh said:


> It's always wagging!
> 
> Sherlock is lovely, however I do love your amazing delivery


Haha!!!   Next time I will find a way to get rid of the sound!!!


----------



## Picklelily

Donut76 said:


> OK LIE DOWN is the next one
> 
> This took me ages as Angel automatically Sits/Lies down when she isnt walking so it took a while for her to learn to stay sat up first
> 
> Lie Down
> 
> ONE
> 
> 
> 
> TWO
> 
> 
> 
> THREE
> 
> 
> 
> I deleted 4000000000 other attempts partly coz i was laughing WAY too hard for it to actually work LOL
> 
> Also ignore the brown doors we are in the process of decorating & never seem to get round to the doors LOL


Love number one I think slide down the wall might be more fun :001_tongue:


----------



## Donut76

Picklelily said:


> Love number one I think slide down the wall might be more fun :001_tongue:


There were about 6 more either filmed & not posted or not filmed after this I was in stitches she was looking at me in such a funny way as if to say "WELL IM LYING DOWN ARENT I !!" lol

im really looking forward to what comes next LOL

She is so much like my 8yr old its uncanny she also looks at me the same way when i ask her to do something again coz it isnt how its meant to be done LOL


----------



## PawsOnMe

Ignore the mess and noise in the background. Jasper's lie down


----------



## lozzibear

Here is my two doing 'down' 

[youtube_browser]uUxDIKi9Y34[/youtube_browser]


----------



## astro2011

lozzibear said:


> Here is my two doing 'down'
> 
> [youtube_browser]uUxDIKi9Y34[/youtube_browser]


Love the outtake!


----------



## Vicki

Here is Chansa doing "down". Since she already knows it we did it from sitting, from standing, from a heeling position and in motion while heeling.

[youtube_browser]Tigf7SjeBo0&feature=c4-overview&list=UUMkG5h4AqllVj105s9ZCn0A]Trick #2 - YouTube[/youtube_browser]


----------



## lozzibear

astro2011 said:


> Love the outtake!


Thanks  Jake just sat there like 'nope, you're alright'


----------



## Charleigh

springfieldbean said:


> Haha!!!   Next time I will find a way to get rid of the sound!!!


It should have said amazon delivery  not amazing


----------



## Labrador Laura

You'll have to excuse Zab's barking, he's finally learnt 'speak' but he seems to be using it for every command now  or he's just being a naughty teenager !

Two videos of them together:

VIDEO0074.mp4 Video by LabradorMylo | Photobucket

VIDEO0075.mp4 Video by LabradorMylo | Photobucket


----------



## Lexiedhb

Am so grumpy I missed this/ dont live with my dog- Dex does "speed" paw (give each paw as fast as you can for as long as it takes to get said snack, and "down" in dex's book is pretty much "hit the deck at warp speed"...................


----------



## Charleigh

[youtube_browser]4h4YgWUeEJI[/youtube_browser]

It's really bad quality as I had the phone in one hand and the treat in the other and I'm quite uncoordinated!!

Teddy doing her down


----------



## Canine K9

Bailey doing Down


----------



## tabulahrasa

Can we get extra points for doing down from different positions?

<wants to catch up because giving a paw hurts the dog and also going blatantly for the sympathy vote>


----------



## Tacey

Aprils down
[youtube_browser]CqTed59UFa4[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Lauren5159

Skip's down 

For some reason I uploaded it as trick #3 and now I can't change it 





And just for fun, here's a blooper  Note to self: Skip gets way too excited working for a ball. Stick to treats lol.


----------



## astro2011

Sorry about the quality I have to go close to Astro or he crawls up to me, and I was holding the phone to record.

[youtube_browser]VqfwwBuCx94[/youtube_browser]


----------



## astro2011

Also Astro thought we were still on paw lol!

[youtube_browser]pLpNYG5gsn8[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Labrador Laura

Lauren5159 said:


> Skip's down
> 
> For some reason I uploaded it as trick #3 and now I can't change it
> PetForum Challenge trick #3 &#39;Down&#39;. - YouTube
> 
> And just for fun, here's a blooper  Note to self: Skip gets way too excited working for a ball. Stick to treats lol.
> The blooper! Skip gets too excited to do anything when a ball is involved... Use treats ) - YouTube


Aww I love the blooper one, he's so cute !!


----------



## Lauren5159

Labrador Laura said:


> Aww I love the blooper one, he's so cute !!


Lol, he's too keen sometimes


----------



## missRV

Rosie's go


----------



## diefenbaker

Pate out of sight this time just like a real pro.

[youtube_browser]3NBI0tl-WjM[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Freddie and frank

freddie again...

Pet forum down - YouTube


----------



## Donut76

Lexiedhb said:


> Am so grumpy I missed this/ dont live with my dog- Dex does "speed" paw (give each paw as fast as you can for as long as it takes to get said snack, and "down" in dex's book is pretty much "hit the deck at warp speed"...................


Angel does that too she will repeatedly wave her paw up & down or swap her paws at speed till she gets it lol now I tell her sit so now paw before I treat lol


----------



## Donut76

All your downs are great think me & Angel have a way to go lol

I can't watch the mobile photo bucket vids which is odd as I use photo bucket too hmmmmm


----------



## tabulahrasa

You're only allowed to look at Brock though - not my kitchen floor, because I'm not doing housework at this time of night, lol


----------



## SpringerHusky

[youtube_browser]CMeV3AlOL_w[/youtube_browser]
He says that one was too easy


----------



## Guest

Here's a few 'downs' 

[youtube_browser]v=ox1ZLtUSdkI[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Sarah1983

Excuse the slight lack of enthusiasm. Apparently asking him to work at 9am when he's already had to cope with having his nails cut is just not on.
[youtube_browser]7Yu6HqZkvRA[/youtube_browser]


----------



## GingerRogers

I love this challenge. Donuts reason for picking down and why its not so easy for individual dogs and seeing the difference in styles.

Vickys Chansas amazing keeness to Spens highly unusual lack of enthusiasm 

We are somewhere in between this took a few takes, a certain missy likes to roll over instead of lie down I am saving the rollover for later in case its a trick but you do get a sneak preview of crossed paws and a leapy beg thing 

[youtube_browser]UG8R3UDq_c0[/youtube_browser]

edited as I am still a dumbass and to apologise for the quality and the full bin (scuttles downstairs to empty it)


----------



## Tollisty

Can I join in?

Tilly
Tilly down - YouTube

and all three 
Down! - YouTube


----------



## lozzibear

When does the next one go up? Tomorrow?


----------



## reddd123

Our 'down'

View My Video


----------



## Paula07

Nickys down.


----------



## Guest

Sorry, I didn't realise my video wasn't working.

Try again...

(If you're wondering why she's shuffling back every time it's because her newest trick is 'back' and she likes to do it at every opportunity! :lol

[youtube_browser]?v=ox1ZLtUSdkI[/youtube_browser]


----------



## JessIncaFCR

Inca's down...


----------



## Freddie and frank

wow, some fabulous videos here...you are a clever lot.


----------



## CockersIndie

Sorry for quality! Indie's 'down'

Sep 11, 2013 - YouTube


----------



## Sarah1983

Once more with a little enthusiasm. Since our last effort was so hangdog and dismal I thought I'd prove that he's generally not like that lol.

[youtube_browser]PhU8s41SD-o[/youtube_browser]


----------



## reddd123

Donut you need to add the scores up with the first round to make a leaderboard and choose the next person to pick a trick!


----------



## Picklelily

Our down video

[youtube_browser]3tFmFcBF9D8[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Sarah1983

Picklelily said:


> Our down video
> 
> [youtube_browser]3tFmFcBF9D8[/youtube_browser]


Oh wow, she's fab! So enthusiastic.


----------



## sharloid

Oh I want to join in... what do I do? I have 2 dogs and a pup.


----------



## reddd123

sharloid said:


> Oh I want to join in... what do I do? I have 2 dogs and a pup.


You can start now if you want just do a vid with them doing the 'down '


----------



## Picklelily

Sarah1983 said:


> Oh wow, she's fab! So enthusiastic.


Thank you she loves learning anything, I get tired before she does 

We are trying something new tonight (not telling what :smilewinkgrin. We are both tired and yet she is following us saying more, more.

Edit just watched loads of the videos and the very best thing about them all is the happiness in everyone's voices when their dogs complete the behaviour, its magic


----------



## Sarah1983

Picklelily said:


> Thank you she loves learning anything, I get tired before she does
> 
> We are trying something new tonight (not telling what :smilewinkgrin. We are both tired and yet she is following us saying more, more.


Spencer is like this most of the time. Clearly not at 9am after having a manicure though! He'll ask for training sessions and would go on long after I've had enough. He has a Serious Working Face though lol, all focused and intent and none of the fun loving, silly dog he often is at other times.


----------



## Picklelily

Sarah1983 said:


> Spencer is like this most of the time. Clearly not at 9am after having a manicure though! He'll ask for training sessions and would go on long after I've had enough. He has a Serious Working Face though lol, all focused and intent and none of the fun loving, silly dog he often is at other times.


9am don't blame him being unenthusiastic at that time. I came down this morning and thought my girl had died in the night she was so still in her bed, she doesn't do mornings.


----------



## lozzibear

Soooo.... when's the next one???


----------



## PawsOnMe

lozzibear said:


> Soooo.... when's the next one???


think we're waiting for the leader board and such.


----------



## CockersIndie

Come on leaderboard!


----------



## Labrador Laura

I've been waiting for this all day.
When's the next trick going up?


----------



## bearcub

Can I be sneaky and upload my down video a bit late  been mega busy but I remembered to film it on a walk earlier today.

[youtube_browser]41YtfF9vFiA[/youtube_browser]

eta she didn't just randomly run off at the end :lol: I threw her ball for her


----------



## Sarah1983

Donut76 - 2 
Mckenzie - 2
SLB - PEN - 1 
LABRADOR LAURA - MYLO - 2 ZAB 2 
CANINE K-9 - 2 
MOONVIOLET - 1
COCKERSINDIE - 2 
JESSINCAFCR - INCA - 2 
TACEY- 2 
MISS RV - 2 
SARAH1983 - 2 
LAUREN5159 - 2
LOZZIBEAR - JAKE/2 - ARROW/2 
NICKY10 - 2 
SPRINGERHUSKY - 2 
PUPCAKES - DOTTIE/1 - CHARLIE/1 
FREDDIE AND FRANK - 2 
VICKI- 2 
SEZEELSON - 1 
GINGERRODGERS - 2
PAWSONME - 2
ASTRO2011- 2
PAULA07 - 2
DIEFENBAKER - 2
CHARLEIGH - 2
PICKLELILY - 2
SPRINGFIELDBEAN - 1
BEARCUB - 2
MEGAN M - QUINN/1 - KODI/1 - ROSE/1
REDD123 - 2
TOLLISTY -1 (not sure whether you're using all 3 or just Tilly?)
TABULAHRASA -1


Done the scores but I dunno whose turn it is to choose the next trick


----------



## Charleigh

I think it is pawsonme? They were first to post the down vid after donut.


----------



## GingerRogers

Paws on me I think. If not done soon I reckon you could pick for making the scores.

Eta oops sorry charliegh


----------



## HappyWag

My Daughter Pawsonme will be putting the next trick on in approx 1 hour from now.


----------



## PawsOnMe

The next challenge is Shy/Ashamed. 
This will be a slightly longer challenge of 3 days. since it's slightly harder than the previous two.



Good luck everyone


----------



## sezeelson

LOL! Hmmm... Gonna be a tough one ><

Sorry I missed the down challenge! I've been rushed of my feet with the pup! Ill upload his down with my attempt of this trick just prove he can do it 

Good luck guys!


----------



## Sarah1983

Anyone have a way of teaching that without putting tape on the dogs face? I am REALLY not comfortable using that method and that and using similar tricks are all I've found.


----------



## Lauren5159

Sarah1983 said:


> Anyone have a way of teaching that without putting tape on the dogs face? I am REALLY not comfortable using that method and that and using similar tricks are all I've found.


I've seen one where you use 'paw' and guide the head under the paw with the treat. I don't think any of the methods will work for me within three days as Skip gives a paw for two seconds and then he takes it back  Dexter can do it if I guide him through the whole thing but I e used Skip for all the tricks so far...

Looks like the clicker will be coming out 

Gonna be a tough one... Three days! We'll see lol.


----------



## PawsOnMe

Sarah1983 said:


> Anyone have a way of teaching that without putting tape on the dogs face? I am REALLY not comfortable using that method and that and using similar tricks are all I've found.


you can get him to give you paw (maybe in down) and slowly make it so that he's touching his nose with his paw and you're fading out your paw signal and just marking the paw touching the nose? or something to that affect?

I used a bit of cotton and after three paws on nose i could take it away and just pretend to put it on, he was expecting it and therefore put his paw on nose and i marked that.


----------



## Canine K9

Three days.. we`ll have a good go


----------



## CockersIndie

This is really hard!!!


----------



## Nicky10

I've never been able to teach Buster this will have to give it a go.


----------



## SpringerHusky

Damnit, I knew there was a trick I was missing for my "collection" lol looks like i'll be working on that one


----------



## Lauren5159

We're struggling lol. 

I've finally managed to get Skip to give me a paw for a longer time, but he will not follow the cheese so I can guide his head in to position...

I even went against everything and got a tiny, not very sticky, sticker and put it on his nose... He doesn't care! He just walked around the house and did every other trick he knows, with the blimmin' sticker on his nose! 



Anyone else have any suggestions?


----------



## Labrador Laura

I'll have to try this tonight when I get home from work, going to hard teaching it to both dogs! May take some time but we like a challenge


----------



## Nicky10

A couple of methods:
How to teach your dog to be shy - YouTube
Dog Trick Tutorial: "Cover your eyes!!" - YouTube


----------



## Donut76

Not gonna manage this one don't think I'll even try we haven't got down or paw or wait fully sorted yet it's as she feels like it so this may well just confuse her


----------



## tabulahrasa

Um...I'm not sure Brock can physically do that?


----------



## Sarah1983

Another video using the lure the head under the paw method
Tutorial- My Chihuahua Learning "Face" ( "Cover Your Eyes"/ "Shame") - YouTube

I'm not sure how far we'll get with this but we'll give it a shot anyway. If we don't manage it then so be it.


----------



## Freddie and frank

Ooh. Will try but not back with the dogs until Monday.


----------



## missRV

Ok this is shameful but it's taken me 10 minutes, this has been difficult but we still have 2 days to learn this is where we're up to now:



My method.... the sellotape wasn't any good, nor was grabbing her paw and forcing it.... blowing in her face worked a treat, now when I take a deep breath in she goes to cover her face


----------



## GingerRogers

missRV said:


> Ok this is shameful but it's taken me 10 minutes, this has been difficult but we still have 2 days to learn but this is where we're up to now:
> 
> 
> 
> My method.... the sellotape wasn't any good, nor was grabbing her paw and forcing it.... blowing in her face worked a treat, now when I take a deep breath in she goes to cover her face


Whats the rush, we have the whole weekend, please don't do anything Rosie isn't liking  This isnt just aimed at you as I dont think you would intentionally but blowing in faces and sellotape and forcing are unnecessarily aversive, you could create complexes with sticky tape or air jets or.......... there are two videos already posted which use targeting and luring, we have the whole weekend, please folks be kind to your dogs.

Targeting although the dog looks a little uncomfortable I dont think it is How to teach your dog to be shy - YouTube

and

Luring Tutorial- My Chihuahua Learning "Face" ( "Cover Your Eyes"/ "Shame") - YouTube

This is something I think looks cute but have never taught or captured (I think capturing it is probably the kindest way of reinforcing this action) I cant start with ninja yet if at all as she has hurt her eye  and I don't want the action to aggravate it.


----------



## missRV

GingerRogers said:


> Whats the rush, we have the whole weekend, please don't do anything Rosie isn't liking  This isnt just aimed at you as I dont think you would intentionally but blowing in faces and sellotape and forcing are unnecessarily aversive, you could create complexes with sticky tape or air jets or.......... there are two videos already posted which use targeting and luring, we have the whole weekend, please folks be kind to your dogs.
> 
> Targeting although the dog looks a little uncomfortable I dont think it is How to teach your dog to be shy - YouTube
> 
> and
> 
> Luring Tutorial- My Chihuahua Learning "Face" ( "Cover Your Eyes"/ "Shame") - YouTube
> 
> This is something I think looks cute but have never taught or captured (I think capturing it is probably the kindest way of reinforcing this action) I cant start with ninja yet if at all as she has hurt her eye  and I don't want the action to aggravate it.


Thanks Ginger;

I would never do anything she doesn't like on purpose. This time we captured it when she lifted her paw and treated her accordingly. I didn't like the thought of the tape nor forcing her paw over her face, this seemed cruel and I stopped after the first attempt. *the reason why I posted was because I felt so uncomfortable with using the sellotape*

Maybe then the best way is to do 'paw' and lift your hand further up so the dog is touching it's face that way... anyway back to the drawing board


----------



## GingerRogers

missRV said:


> Thanks Ginger;
> 
> I would never do anything she doesn't like, and we sometimes play blowies anyway. This time we captured it when she lifted her paw and treated her accordingly. I didn't like the thought of the tape nor forcing her paw over her face, this seemed cruel and I stopped after the first attempt. *the reason why I posted was because I felt so uncomfortable with using the sellotape*
> 
> Maybe then the best way is to do 'paw' and lift your hand further up so the dog is touching it's face that way.


*If *ninjas eye is ok tomorrow (fingers crossed its just a bit of dust that works its way out) I think I will try the luring method, if she doesn't get it for this challenge it will still be fun to teach, she gets a bit enthusiastic though once she has something which could be dangerous.


----------



## missRV

Could you please tell me what you mean by the luring method? Is this graduating from paw?

I'm being so thick lol

I'd rather forfeit this one than put tape on her nose


----------



## Sarah1983

missRV said:


> Could you please tell me what you mean by the luring method? Is this graduating from paw?
> 
> I'm being so thick lol
> 
> I'd rather forfeit this one than put tape on her nose


One of the videos posted uses the luring method. Basically you ask for paw then lure the dogs head under its leg and mark and reward that and slowly fade out your hand.

The lure method isn't working with Spen. I don't know whether it's because we so rarely use a lure or what but he's getting agitated with it. So back to the drawing board for us too. Going for a paw and nose target to my hand at the same time (which he is perfectly capable of doing as he does it with other things lol) and will hopefully shape it from there.


----------



## Canine K9

I`m asking for paw then luring his nose under it like in the Chi video


----------



## GingerRogers

missRV said:


> Could you please tell me what you mean by the luring method? Is this graduating from paw?
> 
> I'm being so thick lol


Its in that second video posted, Sarah1984 posted it, its basically paw, and drawing a treat under the hand holding the paw, so you are 'enticing' the dog to do the action which is essentially head under paw all be it at that stage its lower and not quite whats being asked for, it gets modified by removing the lure/treat, and in that video using a tap on the floor to entice the dogs head under, then it gets the treat for doing it, (not the lure treat though another one or she might stop doing it once the lure treat has gone) and gradually modified further until the dog does it naturally and then on cue.

I think I have explained it I only watched it briefly a couple of times.


----------



## PawsOnMe

If people don't want to do this one i can put up a different one? I don't want to cause any problems.


----------



## CockersIndie

I love the trick! Always wondered how it can be taught. It's just hard! We are making tiny step progress though with luring. I'm quite happy to continue with it!


----------



## missRV

PawsOnMe said:


> If people don't want to do this one i can put up a different one? I don't want to cause any problems.


It's a challenge, and we like a challenge  I don't want to do anything to upset my dog but we'll get there 

Rosie is the first dog I've trained, and I'm learning just as much as she is, this thread has given us so much help with her training.


----------



## Sarah1983

PawsOnMe said:


> If people don't want to do this one i can put up a different one? I don't want to cause any problems.


I think it's fine personally. I do think people need to make sure they're taking their dogs feelings into consideration when training and not just rushing to get the trick taught in the time frame though. If you can't teach it in the time frame then it really doesn't matter, what matters is you and the dog having fun learning together


----------



## Charleigh

We are trying the luring one. I already have her putting her paw quite high when I put my hand there then I get some treats and she pokes her nose under. That's as far as we got today!  

Whilst I was doing all this, she finally learnt down with just the command!! She is great at it with the hand gesture or hand gesture and command. But this is the first time she's done it just to the command  

A productive day today!


----------



## lozzibear

I will need to teach both of my two this one, but I think it is good to have challenging ones  So far my two have known the tricks so I have only needed to film them doing them, so this is something that will need taught which is why I wanted to take part so I definitely think it is good to have ones that not everyone has taught


----------



## GingerRogers

PawsOnMe said:


> If people don't want to do this one i can put up a different one? I don't want to cause any problems.


Not at all. Its a good one. But what Sarah said. and everyone else. Its called a challenge for a reason.


----------



## Guest

Excellent - this is one we don't already know  I tried a bit of luring this morning but not sure how successful it really was. The problem with luring is you can't clicker it because one hand is holding the paw and the other luring with the treat.


----------



## Sarah1983

McKenzie said:


> Excellent - this is one we don't already know  I tried a bit of luring this morning but not sure how successful it really was. The problem with luring is you can't clicker it because one hand is holding the paw and the other luring with the treat.


You can. I placed the food lure between 2 of my fingers so I could still use the clicker. Or you can use one of those button clickers and click with your foot.

ETA: Muffle the clicker if it's a loud one as it will be close to the dogs head. The one I used is really, really quiet.


----------



## lozzibear

I've been placing the clicker between my thumb and index finger to clicker, while the other fingers take the paw... easier with Jake because he is gentle, not so easy with Arrow who slaps me


----------



## Guest

Sarah1983 said:


> You can. I placed the food lure between 2 of my fingers so I could still use the clicker. Or you can use one of those button clickers and click with your foot.
> 
> ETA: Muffle the clicker if it's a loud one as it will be close to the dogs head. The one I used is really, really quiet.





lozzibear said:


> I've been placing the clicker between my thumb and index finger to clicker, while the other fingers take the paw... easier with Jake because he is gentle, not so easy with Arrow who slaps me


Ah I see  Not sure if I'm coordinated enough, but I'll give it a try!


----------



## lozzibear

My two are coming on well with this one considering we only started this afternoon  Arrow more so than Jake though... Jake gets a bit more frustrated and starts doing other commands that I don't particularly want at that moment in time . I am using the luring method with them, I think it is the simplest and probably the quickest way to teach it. The target method looks fab but it would take time on each individual step, and neither of mine have a command for targeting with their feet - just their nose. So I imagine it would take a while for them to not keep using their nose!  Anyway, the luring method is working well so we will stick to that and hopefully make some more good progress tomorrow


----------



## SpringerHusky

PawsOnMe said:


> If people don't want to do this one i can put up a different one? I don't want to cause any problems.


I think it's fine, it's an intresting challenge for people even more so as the last 2 were very easy


----------



## Labrador Laura

I started with Zab and Mylo, zab seems to be picking it up and will shy following a treat so just need to work out how to get it on command.

Mylo isn't playing ball at the moment and is getting to excited !


----------



## Donut76

I've.given it a go but don't think its right &.Angel is just getting over excited & I've ran out of ham


----------



## tabulahrasa

I can't work out a way of doing it without putting a strain on his elbow. If he had shorter legs of a longer face it might work, lol.


----------



## missRV

I think we may have to bow out of this one but we'll keep going after the deadline so she learns it.... this is as far as we've got:



What's the next step? How do I move my hands away?


----------



## CockersIndie

missRV said:


> I think we may have to bow out of this one but we'll keep going after the deadline so she learns it.... this is as far as we've got:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the next step? How do I move my hands away?


I'm at this stage too.... Tricky to know how to move on!


----------



## missRV

The Chihuahua video is brill up to this point then it kind of skips then says "finally she's got it!"


----------



## Nicky10

I haven't even had a chance to start yesterday and quite a bit of today have been working on uni work. I think I'll try the video with the stick.


----------



## Paula07

We have used the word hide but its the same trick .

Nicky doing 'hide'. Not a great video and he was getting a bit fed up by this point, will try get a better one later.


----------



## CockersIndie

Paula07 said:


> We have used the word hide but its the same trick .
> 
> Nicky doing 'hide'. Not a great video and he was getting a bit fed up by this point, will try get a better one later.


Looks pretty good to me! i'd be chuffed if i got to that stage!!


----------



## PawsOnMe

missRV said:


> I think we may have to bow out of this one but we'll keep going after the deadline so she learns it.... this is as far as we've got:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the next step? How do I move my hands away?


She's doing great! but maybe don't ask for paw (verbally) still give the hand signal (so its a different trick and you aren't changing 'Paw') then you need to blend them together. So when she lifts to give you paw she automatically goes under for the treat. (when she is giving you the last step every time) put your word to it. Then fade out you giving your hand to receive paw. or something to that effect.


----------



## missRV

PawsOnMe said:


> She's doing great! but maybe don't ask for paw (verbally) still give the hand signal (so its a different trick and you aren't changing 'Paw') then you need to blend them together. So when she lifts to give you paw she automatically goes under for the treat. (when she is giving you the last step every time) put your word to it. Then fade out you giving your hand to receive paw. or something to that effect.


That's brilliant thank you  we're down to me using one hand to both support the paw and to get her head under. I'm using the command 'face' every time she does it. When I say 'face' she lifts her paw so she knows I want her to do something with that.... I'll try going back to blending the 2 together but it'll take us more than a day to get there  I'll forfeit this one


----------



## Tacey

Here is Aprils "shy" - one of her favourite tricks she learnt as a puppy 

[youtube_browser]_9DUKFIo9iU[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Donut76

We have got her giving the paw (without asking) but I have to put her paw on her nose & she follows the ham under ... (Badly explained) when does the comp close cox I have worked all weekend so not really had a lot of time


----------



## lozzibear

Donut76 said:


> We have got her giving the paw (without asking) but I have to put her paw on her nose & she follows the ham under ... (Badly explained) when does the comp close cox I have worked all weekend so not really had a lot of time


I'm not sure when this one closes but this one is harder so I hope we get a few more days! The last one stayed open for quite a few days and that was an easier lol.

And this is when it gets harder doing it with two dogs


----------



## Lauren5159

Donut76 said:


> We have got her giving the paw (without asking) but I have to put her paw on her nose & she follows the ham under ... (Badly explained) when does the comp close cox I have worked all weekend so not really had a lot of time


I'm at the same stage but I've been very poorly the last two days so haven't done as much work as I should have on this trick :blush:


----------



## PawsOnMe

Donut76 said:


> We have got her giving the paw (without asking) but I have to put her paw on her nose & she follows the ham under ... (Badly explained) when does the comp close cox I have worked all weekend so not really had a lot of time


_The leader board will be put up on Wednesday morning, so till Tuesday night. If that's okay with everyone._

Edit- Sorry people, If everyone is happy to have this for a couple more days. so till about Thursday? It'll give people more time to work on the trick.


----------



## GingerRogers

Not sure how we are gonna get on with this. Tried the lure method but i only just managed to teach paw with both paws after the first challenge. So my left hand gets her right paw. And vv. Really i want my left hand to get her left paw or vv so i can lure but it isn't happening without great confusion.

So i tried the targeting method. Lets just say she's a bit enthusiastic and if she does get it she will have no nose left and i will have no wooden spoon

So back to the drawing board.


----------



## Donut76

Im not doing too well either - Angel is eager but too hyper so gonna try WITHOUT the treat as i think this is just too much for her (obviously will have praise)

now im on the computer im gonna watch the Vids lol

She keeps looking at me as if to say What now ? lol


----------



## Tollisty

I tried teaching this to Tilly before and she just didn't get it!


----------



## Donut76

my dog is now walking around the house with rolled up tape stuck to her snout ... not interested lol


----------



## Picklelily

When does this one end is it tonight ie 3 days including the day the challenge was posted or tomorrow 3 days not including the day of posting?


----------



## lozzibear

My two are coming along well  Arrow is now really getting it... Jake... not so much, he is getting there but just not quite as well lol. Arrow is now doing it without me luring him, just by taking his paw and giving a little hand signal. So, I am hoping I can start to slowly take my hand away 



Picklelily said:


> When does this one end is it tonight ie 3 days including the day the challenge was posted or tomorrow 3 days not including the day of posting?


I thought it was now going to end on Thursday? Just to give people a bit of extra time because it is a trickier one.


----------



## bearcub

:incazzato: :crazy: :shocked:

I think this gives a reasonable summary of how we are getting on with teaching this trick.

We'll get there though


----------



## lozzibear

Well, I have just been proven that there is definitely no set way to train a dog! 

So, I have been doing the luring method and Arrow is doing great. Jake not so great. I am stuck with Arrow though because he will cover his eyes while I hold his paw so I just need to find a way to get him to do it all himself - which is proving challenging! I asked on a FB group and the tape method came up again... so I decided to give it a go, just to see how they were. 

Well, Arrow HATED it so that is a big no for him. Jake on the other hand wasn't bothered... he didn't try and get the tape off, so I just touch the tape with my finger and he tried then so I clicked him. Literally after a minute, I tried without the tape and he had it! I then spent 5 minutes practicing - with no tape! He is doing it  I just need to tidy it up now, get him doing it for a wee bit longer and put the command onto it but he is getting there! 

Just shows though that some dogs do respond better to different methods... I think it is just how the brain processes the connections.


----------



## Guest

I've only had a chance to do 2 training sessions so far. The second one I tried the clicker, but it freaked her a bit so close to her, so back to the drawing board. Not sure we'll get there by Thursday!


----------



## Picklelily

I have to admit we had a version of this trick already but it wasn't perfected. As her paw moves so fast over her nose its more like wipe your nose.

I have been trying to get her to extend the time she leaves her paw on her nose but I'm struggling. I tried yesterday with a pea as a treat for a basic touch your nose and fish for a good one that seems to have helped a bit.


----------



## Vicki

So is it Wednesday or Thursday that is the deadline? I need to know if I'm going to film our only half successful attempt this evening before I go to work or if I have an extra day to try to perfect it.



lozzibear said:


> Well, I have just been proven that there is definitely no set way to train a dog!
> 
> So, I have been doing the luring method and Arrow is doing great. Jake not so great. I am stuck with Arrow though because he will cover his eyes while I hold his paw so I just need to find a way to get him to do it all himself - which is proving challenging! I asked on a FB group and the tape method came up again... so I decided to give it a go, just to see how they were.
> 
> Well, Arrow HATED it so that is a big no for him. Jake on the other hand wasn't bothered... he didn't try and get the tape off, so I just touch the tape with my finger and he tried then so I clicked him. Literally after a minute, I tried without the tape and he had it! I then spent 5 minutes practicing - with no tape! He is doing it  I just need to tidy it up now, get him doing it for a wee bit longer and put the command onto it but he is getting there!
> 
> Just shows though that some dogs do respond better to different methods... I think it is just how the brain processes the connections.


It seems that you and I had the same idea  This trick was really hard for Chansa. First I tried the tape, but she wasn't bothered and didn't try to get it off. Then I tried luring, but as I usually don't use luring she didn't really get it. I tried the target, but that excited her way to much and previous learnt behaviours got in the way.

So I was really out of ideas, but decided to give the tape another try (because I I used it successfully on a previous dog). Then I discovered that if I touched the tape she'd try to get it off. After a while I tried without the tape and touched her head and she did it! I still sometimes have to touch her head for her to do it, but I'm thinking of adding that as a cue (like pointing my finger at her and tell her to be ashamed of herself).


----------



## Charleigh

Teddy seems to be coming along one minute, but then puts her stubborn face on. We're still trying though! 
Good luck everyone!


----------



## PawsOnMe

Vicki said:


> So is it Wednesday or Thursday that is the deadline? I need to know if I'm going to film our only half successful attempt this evening before I go to work or if I have an extra day to try to perfect it.


I'm going to be putting the leader board up on Thursday night So you've got till Thursday at 7ish to put a video up. Hopefully that's okay with everyone x


----------



## Vicki

PawsOnMe said:


> I'm going to be putting the leader board up on Thursday night So you've got till Thursday at 7ish to put a video up. Hopefully that's okay with everyone x


Okay, thank you for your answer 

That hopefully will give me time to have at least a decent trick to show (this was a really difficult one for Chansa, as she isn't naturally a dog that use her paws).


----------



## Vicki

My mum took Chansa and I wont see her until tomorrow night, so this evening I filmed what we've got so far because I wont have time to put up a video before the deadline tomorrow. It's not perfect yet, but considering how difficult this was for her I'm very happy we got this far. We will continue to work on it, though.

[youtube_browser]BakeAiLKDa8[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Donut76

we aren't going to manage this one  a step too hard for us sorry


----------



## Lauren5159

We aren't going to manage this one either  

Skip is another one who naturally doesn't use his paws ....

We've tried... and failed


----------



## lozzibear

Here is Jake and Arrow's attempt... Jake is doing well. Arrow not so much... he will do it when I am holding his paw but I am struggling to get him to do it by himself! So, he isn't doing it properly in the video. I chose to use the command 'cover' (as in cover your eyes lol).

[youtube_browser]suvuRDVyU5A[/youtube_browser]


----------



## sharloid

I'm finding it too confusing having the challenges in one thread rather than a thread each time and I'm too far behind.


----------



## SpringerHusky

I haven't had time due to starting a new job but may have some time tomorrow shall see


----------



## Donut76

lozzibear said:


> Here is Jake and Arrow's attempt... Jake is doing well. Arrow not so much... he will do it when I am holding his paw but I am struggling to get him to do it by himself! So, he isn't doing it properly in the video. I chose to use the command 'cover' (as in cover your eyes lol).
> 
> [youtube_browser]suvuRDVyU5A[/youtube_browser]


Arrows attempt is how far we are.with Angel so may film it & see.today


----------



## Charleigh

We've got as far as arrow, I haven't been able to do much more as I've been ill. I'll do some more with her after college and video how far we've got!


----------



## Sarah1983

We've not really got anywhere on this. I can't seem to get Spen to understand what it is I'm after. Nor has he done it naturally since the challenge has been posted which is sods law lol. I think we're going to have to skip this one. I don't even have anything worth filming.

ETA: how about editing the OP or one of the posts near the beginning with a list of the tricks? That way people can see what the tricks have been and what the latest one is without having to search the whole thread.


----------



## Donut76

well no further on today - Angel just doesnt understand what i want & im not sure im being very clear

My daughter fimed a bit this morning but its not usable & again its more me moving her than her doing it herself 

frustrating to say the least


----------



## Wayne01

I could enter alfie.

this is where he is at -

Sit.
Stay
Stay - Walk away - turn to face - stay - walk back - pick up dog
Down
Recall (on long line)
Heel
Off lead heel
Off lead stay - walk away - Call to heel - continue to walk
Drop food on floor - leave
food in hand - leave

would these count


----------



## Sarah1983

Aww don't get frustrated about it, there are bound to be things that some dogs struggle to get. A few days may simply not be long enough for them to understand what we're asking. Or perhaps some of us humans are less suited to teaching certain things, I'm pretty sure it's me that's the problem with Spen not getting it, it usually is lol.


----------



## Donut76

Sarah1983 said:


> Aww don't get frustrated about it, there are bound to be things that some dogs struggle to get. A few days may simply not be long enough for them to understand what we're asking. Or perhaps some of us humans are less suited to teaching certain things, I'm pretty sure it's me that's the problem with Spen not getting it, it usually is lol.


Yeah im not frustrated with Angel its with me LOL - seems such an easy thing to teach but it isnt

Saying that in the few days we have been trying this Angel now does HI 5 & Also i can leave food in front of her & tell her to leave it (did this as a way of keeping one hand free lol) & she will leave it till she is told to get it LOL

hmmm wasnt the trick in question but she has learned something new


----------



## toffee44

Been trying this one for a few days. I used tape as it didn't bother Dylan and he got to the point I said cover for him to remove it. Great I though. Pretended to put tape on--nothing. Went back to tape, perfect (quick like all his tricks). Stupidly left tape on the floor. Said cover he jumps up and pads the tape on the floor looking longingly for a treat.... I have made the tape a target.........

Any ideas how to go back????


----------



## HappyWag

Making the target smaller and smaller can work, until there is virtually no target (tape or whatever) then no tape at all. Rather than going from target to no target.
Hope this makes sense


----------



## Nicki85

I've trained Rust to do this using tape. He wasn't fussed about having tape on his nose as he associated it with treats and Good Things. Anyhow, I used to use the tape a few times and then would pretend to put the tape on and it worked fine... If he forgot i'd put the tape on again. I'd CT the attempt to remove the tape, not let him keep pawing and pawing at his nose till it came off. I would remove the tape myself the minute he performed the behaviour I was after. One of his favourite tricks now! Although, for what ever reason I've managed to train him to only do it laying down...

I tried the same method with Shae but she just sat there looking at me expectantly with seloptape stuck to her nose... I may try a different method with her at some point


----------



## GingerRogers

All I will be able to post is why this isn't working , I was too uncoordinated for the luring method using a clicker and held it too close and scared her , refuse to try the tape, if nothing else it seems a bit of a cop out short cut, the target method is particularly dangerous as you will see .

So I have gone back to luring but without the clicker just my tongue click as a marker. Still dont think she has a clue what I am after but no doubt she will surprise me ooh probably around 7.05pm just after the challenge ends 

Wayne - if you read through you will see that this is just a fun challenge for us to teach our dogs tricks or show off ones they already know, you can join in with each challenge but will not get scored for the ones you have missed which are down, paw and todays looming deadline of 'Shy' but thats no to say they cant catch up as this trick has shown not many people can get it but its been fun trying.

Well done donut, thats what its all about


----------



## Vicki

Nicki85 said:


> I tried the same method with Shae but she just sat there looking at me expectantly with seloptape stuck to her nose... I may try a different method with her at some point


A tip for those who have dogs that isn't bothered about tape on their nose is to put the tape above the eye or right between the eyes. My dog really wasn't bothered and didn't try to get it off when I put it on the nose, but when I put it on her forehead she tried to get it off and it gave me opportunity to click and treat.


----------



## GingerRogers

Vicki said:


> A tip for those who have dogs that isn't bothered about tape on their nose is to put the tape above the eye or right between the eyes. My dog really wasn't *bothered *and didn't try to get it off when I put it on the nose, but when I put it on her forehead she tried to get it off and it gave me opportunity to click and treat.


I really dont want to keep banging on but I am. Why does anyone want to do anything that 'bothers' their dog, even if its only a minor annoyance for the sake of something so irrelevant :

The fact that you recognise she wasn't bothered on the nose means she was bothered when higher up. And before everyone jumps on me for being too idealistic or whatever, its this forum that has made me so aware of dogs happiness


----------



## Nicki85

I dunno, yes Rusty swiped with his paw to get the tape so yes, he was bothered by it. But then the second I CT and he stopped swiping and waited for his treat. Rust is nervous by nature and will leave a training situation if he is not happy... I see this if I ask to much of him or we are doing something he doesn't like- he will leave the room and take himself to his bed. Rust didn't leave the room or look nervous (no lick lipping or yawning...) when he saw me get the tape ready for the second time, or the third or forth... he was very happy to interact with me. 
I'm not sure I see it any difference from any other shaping exercise, I present an object and he reacts as he sees fit... I'd say he enjoyed this much more than when I tried to teach him to take an object out of a box. 
My previous Springer would have had a heart attack if i'd tried to stick tape to her nose... so no, I wouldn't have attempted it with her.

Shae had tape right between her eyes and didn't react- that's fine and i'll use a different method  Or I could keep using bigger and bigger pieces of tape till she reacts


----------



## Vicki

GingerRogers said:


> I really dont want to keep banging on but I am. Why does anyone want to do anything that 'bothers' their dog, even if its only a minor annoyance for the sake of something so irrelevant :
> 
> The fact that you recognise she wasn't bothered on the nose means she was bothered when higher up. And before everyone jumps on me for being too idealistic or whatever, its this forum that has made me so aware of dogs happiness


No, she wasn't very bothered even when I put it on her forehead. She often walked around with the tape on her head without trying to get it off, so it was hardly cruel to her. I would not have used the tape if she'd been scared or really annoyed.

But yes, it was a minor annoyance, since she actually did try to get it off sometimes. Personally I don't see the problem with that. I can't shelter my dog from everything that is a minor annoyance or slightly uncomfortable.

In fact, she would have found it even more cruel, annoying and uncomfortable if I had put a sweater on her, and yet people dress up their dogs all the time without anyone raising an eyebrow.


----------



## GingerRogers

Vicki said:


> No, she wasn't very bothered even when I put it on her forehead. She often walked around with the tape on her head without trying to get it off, so it was hardly cruel to her. I would not have used the tape if she'd been scared or really annoyed.
> 
> But yes, it was a minor annoyance, since she actually did try to get it off sometimes. Personally I don't see the problem with that. I can't shelter my dog from everything that is a minor annoyance or slightly uncomfortable.
> 
> In fact, she would have found it even more cruel, annoying and uncomfortable if I had put a sweater on her, and *yet people dress up their dogs all the time without anyone raising an eyebrow*.


I certainly do  ETA I do raise an eyebrow I meant, not that I dress up my dog 

No you cant 'shelter' your dog from every minor annoyance but why cause them, I realise this comes across as a bit holier than thou and believe me I am not, I am learning all the time but it just seems unnecessary when there are other ways of teaching a trick, well I guess thats what I am getting at actually, why not actually 'teach it' versus 'tricking' the dog into doing it.

Also I do realise that different dogs are more or less bothered by different things as Nikki says, its just something that truly puzzles me.


----------



## JenKyzer

GingerRogers said:


> I really dont want to keep banging on but I am. Why does anyone want to do anything that 'bothers' their dog, even if its only a minor annoyance for the sake of something so irrelevant :
> 
> The fact that you recognise she wasn't bothered on the nose means she was bothered when higher up. And before everyone jumps on me for being too idealistic or whatever, its this forum that has made me so aware of dogs happiness


Hmm i'm with you GR. I tried this vaguely yesterday with willow from the Chihuahua video.. we didn't get anywhere so i left it as i was just confusing her - she ended up lying down and wagging both her front paws at me :laugh: . 
But regarding the tape.. Ok the nose where there's no hair.. but anywhere else.. i know when tape sticks to my arm/hair etc it's uncomfy to take it off.. would that not be the same for the dog?  (I too do not want to try a tape method - i'm not playing as such so maybe i should just butt out ) - what anyone chooses to do with their dog is their business so i'm not meaning to cause insult to anyone trying these methods - just my personal opinion


----------



## Jezavix

This looks like fun.
I guess I'm too late for previous challenges but I'll jump in with the next one if thats okay.  I'll just join in with my girl Elsa, since Lucy is getting a bit old and stiff for a lot of tricks.


----------



## Canine K9

We`ll have to say no to this challenge. We really haven`t got it yet.


----------



## Tollisty

Instead of sticking anything to your dog you could try drapping a bit of ribbon or a lead over their nose, but if your dog is used to wearing a headcollar they won't try and get it off!


----------



## missRV

There isn't a method to this trick that will work in time that won't annoy my dog so I'm bowing out of this one too.... we will carry on with the luring method but we will be doing it over time


----------



## PawsOnMe

Tollisty said:


> Instead of sticking anything to your dog you could try drapping a bit of ribbon or a lead over their nose, but if your dog is used to wearing a headcollar they won't try and get it off!


When people do the tape method they get rid of the tackiness a lot by handling it. I used a bright coloured bit of cotton from one of his rope toys. He got it within a couple of times of putting it on, so i didn't realise how hard this trick was, it's one of his singular tricks that don't require other tricks beforehand.

Thank you for those who gave it a go


----------



## Sarah1983

Tollisty said:


> Instead of sticking anything to your dog you could try drapping a bit of ribbon or a lead over their nose, but if your dog is used to wearing a headcollar they won't try and get it off!


And if, like me, you're in the process of desensitizing your dog to wearing a muzzle or head collar (or think you may use one in future) you run the risk of setting that back massively by encouraging them to try to remove it.

We gave it our best shot but I guess it wasn't to be. Ah well, plenty more tricks to teach and I'll keep working at this one anyway, if we do manage it eventually I'll post a vid lol.


----------



## Megan_M

I ran out of memory space on camera  so can't post any video

Rose could already do this...the rotties well I tried luring first and I ended up with a bruised and swollen hand from Mr over enthusiastic aka Quinn, and he was confused trying it that way so tried the tape and he will do it just gotta phase the tape out... Kodi is halfway there using a marker word but he's a clicker dog at heart and without the clicker he's just getting confused and not focused on it and all the clickers have vanished , will continue training it once I find/buy a clicker 

(*Rose and Kodi have been used to clicker since puppy's but Z and Quinn I used a marker word instead, which Kodi cottoned on to so it usually works for him aswell but not this time*)


----------



## Picklelily

[youtube_browser]5LfCFllRmCA[/youtube_browser]

Ok hope this works, this is our effort. I have to admit she could do putting her paw on her nose for hide at the start of the challenge, it was just paw on nose and slide her paw off so we have managed to improve the time.

The lie down and hide has been quite difficult and I still would like her to hold it a bit longer.

Respect to anyone who has managed this in the time frame without their dog having already started learning it.

This one has been more challenging as my girl is having a chubby week so we are on garden peas as treats 

Hope the video works fingers crossed.


----------



## lozzibear

sharloid said:


> I'm finding it too confusing having the challenges in one thread rather than a thread each time and I'm too far behind.


I find the same, I don't really like when threads get really long  I did ask the OP at the beginning about doing a new thread for each trick but they said they were just going to put it all in the one.


----------



## PawsOnMe

Leader board updated. Paula07 is to choose next challenge. 

DONUT76 - 2 
MCKENZIE - 2
SLB - PEN - 1 
LABRADOR LAURA - MYLO - 2 ZAB 2 
CANINE K-9 - 2 
MOONVIOLET - 1
COCKERSINDIE - 2 
JESSINCAFCR - INCA - 2 
TACEY- 3
MISS RV - 2 
SARAH1983 - 2 
LAUREN5159 - 2
LOZZIBEAR  JAKE/ 3  ARROW/ 3 
NICKY10 - 2 
SPRINGERHUSKY - 2 
PUPCAKES - DOTTIE/1 - CHARLIE/1 
FREDDIE AND FRANK - 2 
VICKI- 3 
SEZEELSON - 1 
GINGERRODGERS - 2
PAWSONME - 3
ASTRO2011- 2
PAULA07  3 (To choose next challenge)
DIEFENBAKER - 2
CHARLEIGH - 2
PICKLELILY - 3
SPRINGFIELDBEAN - 1
BEARCUB - 2
MEGAN M - QUINN/1 - KODI/1 - ROSE/1
REDD123 - 2
TOLLISTY -1 (not sure whether you're using all 3 or just Tilly?)
TABULAHRASA -1

well done everyone.


----------



## GingerRogers

Our non effort for the record just to show why I gave up on the target stick, I think if I gave her more time she might become less eager but for now its just too BAM! 

Then a bit of luring at the end, oh and please notice I emptied the bin 

Well done everyone who got it this was a tricky one, Picklelily that video is great she is so so keen 

[youtube_browser]6efPtIvPWos[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Charleigh

Well done everyone! 

We will keep working on it, if I hadn't of been ill I think she might have grasped it, Ii was going to post a vid of how far we got but I fell asleep this evening so I didn't do anymore practise!


----------



## Freddie and frank

Well done to those who tried. :thumbup:
Great videos. 
Picklelilly, Freddie and bella came running into me when they heard the clicker. 

I only got as far as doing a bit of luring with Freddie.  will post a delayed vid up tomorrow night of our poor attempt.....I know it won't count.


----------



## CockersIndie

We couldn't do it in time! I'm gonna keep trying though!


----------



## Labrador Laura

Zab was getting there but I've been working the pass 3days and so not really had time to continue with him. But we will keep at it and hopefully he can do it soon.

What's the next challenge? I'm off for 5days after tomorrow so I have plenty of time


----------



## Donut76

Well done everybody 

I think part of our problem is that she isnt (whats the word) not bonded umm when you do a lot of stuff & they trust you & want to maybe please you & be happy (waffle waffle lol) so i think we will go back to basics (ive been lazy with the kids on long holiday & now me being ill but still working 5 lates a week - no excuse i know) lots of training & playing with the ball & toys & incorporate the new tricks into our daily play


----------



## Paula07

Well done guys! 

I will post the next trick and video of Nick demonstrating tomorrow.
Clickers at the ready!!!


----------



## Guest

Ah we were way too busy for this one. Looking forward to the next one though


----------



## GingerRogers

I came downstairs last night after posting the video. Ninja was curled up on the arm chair. Guess where her nose was. 



Under her ruddy paw. Lol. She moved when i reached for the camera tho. Little bugger.


----------



## Sarah1983

GingerRogers said:


> I came downstairs last night after posting the video. Ninja was curled up on the arm chair. Guess where her nose was.
> 
> Under her ruddy paw. Lol. She moved when i reached for the camera tho. Little bugger.


It's sods law. Spen was rubbing his face with a paw this morning. Bit late now lol.


----------



## Paula07

Ok so the next challenge is 'wave'. I found this pretty easy to teach so say 2 days? If anyone isn't happy with that time we can add on a day or two .

Here is Nicky doing 'wave'. 


Good luck everyone!


----------



## Hanwombat

Hi - How do I enter? I have a 10 week old rottie pup named Io


----------



## GingerRogers

Hanwombat said:


> Hi - How do I enter? I have a 10 week old rottie pup named Io


You just do, add a video of your pup doing each challenge (they might be a challenge as well for a 10 week old and be careful not to ask anything of him his little body cant manage) and you and your points will be added to the leader board each time you complete one.


----------



## Hanwombat

GingerRogers said:


> You just do, add a video of your pup doing each challenge (they might be a challenge as well for a 10 week old and be careful not to ask anything of him his little body cant manage) and you and your points will be added to the leader board each time you complete one.


Ah lovely, thank you. Yes I figured she may not be able to do everything, bless her :laugh:


----------



## GingerRogers

Hanwombat said:


> Ah lovely, thank you. Yes I figured she may not be able to do everything, bless her :laugh:


Oops sorry Io, , I dont want to give HER a complex


----------



## Canine K9

Here is our attempt so far 
http://m.youtube.com/index?rdm=va3h45j7#/watch?v=XeaQJfa_C3E


----------



## Hanwombat

Canine K9 said:


> Here is our attempt so far
> http://m.youtube.com/index?rdm=va3h45j7#/watch?v=XeaQJfa_C3E


The link just takes me to the YouTube website.


----------



## Paula07

Canine K9 said:


> Here is our attempt so far
> http://m.youtube.com/index?rdm=va3h45j7#/watch?v=XeaQJfa_C3E


Looking good so far!. 
He's so cute.


----------



## Canine K9

Hanwombat said:


> The link just takes me to the YouTube website.


Ahh poop. Damn Technology! Hope this works
Trick contest #4- Wave attempt - YouTube


----------



## Hanwombat

Canine K9 said:


> Ahh poop. Damn Technology! Hope this works
> Trick contest #4- Wave attempt - YouTube


N'awwww! How cute


----------



## Scabbers

I will get a nice video of some tricks i think. If it is decent then i may enter =)

But my dog can do sit, lay down, beg, left paw, right paw, wave, bow, roll over, play dead, bark on command, jump over a log on command, find it on command, come on command, stay on command, leave it, potty on command  and a leg weave plus some heelwork and a couple other things.

If i can do that in one training session without any faults how many points would i get?


----------



## PawsOnMe

Scabbers said:


> I will get a nice video of some tricks i think. If it is decent then i may enter =)
> 
> But my dog can do sit, lay down, beg, left paw, right paw, wave, bow, roll over, play dead, bark on command, jump over a log on command, find it on command, come on command, stay on command, leave it, potty on command  and a leg weave plus some heelwork and a couple other things.
> 
> If i can do that in one training session without any faults how many points would i get?


It doesn't work like that, Paula07 has chosen the trick 'Wave' so you upload a video of your dog doing that and then get a point.


----------



## Scabbers

Ah ok I got it now!


----------



## Picklelily

Canine K9 said:


> Ahh poop. Damn Technology! Hope this works
> Trick contest #4- Wave attempt - YouTube


So cute  Love Paula07's video as well.

This is going to be tough I'm going away for the weekend with my girlie of course. Hopefully we can practise a bit while away and then we can shock my son by waving goodbye to him on Monday.

I did like having a deadline time to post the video by on the last trick, a deadline for this one once people have got going with it would be great. Pretty please.


----------



## Guest

Scabbers said:


> I will get a nice video of some tricks i think. If it is decent then i may enter =)
> 
> But my dog can do sit, lay down, beg, left paw, right paw, wave, bow, roll over, play dead, bark on command, jump over a log on command, find it on command, come on command, stay on command, leave it, potty on command  and a leg weave plus some heelwork and a couple other things.
> 
> If i can do that in one training session without any faults how many points would i get?


I think the whole idea of this is learning new things that your dog doesn't already know. Kenzie can do all that stuff too (as can many dogs here), and sometimes the trick we need to do is one she already knows, but the idea of this challenge is to learn new stuff, rather than a sort of 'my dog can do more tricks than yours' sort of thing


----------



## Sarah1983

McKenzie said:


> I think the whole idea of this is learning new things that your dog doesn't already know. Kenzie can do all that stuff too (as can many dogs here), and sometimes the trick we need to do is one she already knows, but the idea of this challenge is to learn new stuff, rather than a sort of 'my dog can do more tricks than yours' sort of thing


This really  It's about teaching new things and having fun doing it, not about how many things your dog can do or how perfectly they can do them.


----------



## Guest

Just started with 'wave'. I watched a few youtube vids first and found one that said to teach 'high 5' first by getting your dog to paw at a treat in your hand. Sounded great.....except my dog is SO well trained that she wouldn't touch my hand with the treat in it :lol:  Damn you 'leave' training!!!


----------



## PawsOnMe

McKenzie said:


> Just started with 'wave'. I watched a few youtube vids first and found one that said to teach 'high 5' first by getting your dog to paw at a treat in your hand. Sounded great.....except my dog is SO well trained that she wouldn't touch my hand with the treat in it :lol:  Damn you 'leave' training!!!


With Jasper i did it with getting Paw higher and higher up into a hi5 and then when teaching Wave I moved my hand away when giving hi5 so he was doing it on its own. It worked great except for the face scratches from his over excited swiping 

My camera is dead at the moment so hopefully will have the video up sometime tomorrow.


----------



## Donut76

OK we may just be able to do this one LOL

Tonight Angel was on the sofa & i said something like AWWWW whats the matter Angel (ive just got home from work) she went & COVERED HER EYES & HID !!! - im like FINE couldnt you do that yesterday LOL 

Angel will wave her foot erratically when she is SUPER excited about something & is trying very hard to say PLEASE to get what i have in my hand SOOOO im guessing when she does that if i just say "wave" & reward she MAY just get it eventually LOL

When is the closing date


----------



## Picklelily

Donut76 said:


> OK we may just be able to do this one LOL
> 
> Tonight Angel was on the sofa & i said something like AWWWW whats the matter Angel (ive just got home from work) she went & COVERED HER EYES & HID !!! - im like FINE couldnt you do that yesterday LOL
> 
> Angel will wave her foot erratically when she is SUPER excited about something & is trying very hard to say PLEASE to get what i have in my hand SOOOO im guessing when she does that if i just say "wave" & reward she MAY just get it eventually LOL
> 
> When is the closing date


I think we may have to have a few new challenges after we have finished here.

*New challenges*

*1)dye your grey hairs*- bound to get them when your dog refuses to learn and then does the behaviour perfectly the next day.

*2) Hide your wrinkles*- from frowning at the above and also smile lines from grinning too much when they get it right

*3) hide your nervous twitch* every time you hear the word challenge

*4) Desensitize yourself to the clicker*. Running to the fridge to get out the treat bowl every time someone presses the TV remote loudly is starting to annoy your family.

*5) learn to control your pet forums/ you tube addiction*. Rushing to see how many video's are on the thread every 5 minutes is starting to get annoying. Plus OH, children, family are complaining they never get to use the laptop anymore.

*6) Get your neighbours to like you again*- after you had that big argument about how noisy you are. They are just plain sick of hearing "CLICK GOOD DOG" all through Coronation street on the TV.


----------



## Paula07

Donut76 said:


> OK we may just be able to do this one LOL
> 
> Tonight Angel was on the sofa & i said something like AWWWW whats the matter Angel (ive just got home from work) she went & COVERED HER EYES & HID !!! - im like FINE couldnt you do that yesterday LOL
> 
> Angel will wave her foot erratically when she is SUPER excited about something & is trying very hard to say PLEASE to get what i have in my hand SOOOO im guessing when she does that if i just say "wave" & reward she MAY just get it eventually LOL
> 
> When is the closing date


Tomorrow would be two days but we can extend it if others want to? Say maybe Tuesday?


----------



## Picklelily

Paula07 said:


> Tomorrow would be two days but we can extend it if others want to? Say maybe Tuesday?


For me an extension would be nice as I'm going away this morning. However I'm happy to go with the majority view.


----------



## Paula07

Picklelily said:


> For me an extension would be nice as I'm going away this morning. However I'm happy to go with the majority view.


Does Tuesday sound ok?


----------



## Vicki

Paula07 said:


> Does Tuesday sound ok?


An extension until Tuesday would suit me fine too, because I don't have my dog with me at the moment and she wont be home until Monday morning. But as Picklelily said, I'm happy to go with the majority


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Great thread 

We're a bit late to the party as we've been away but would like to join in if that's ok?

This is Branston's 'wave' I hope it's ok, really pleased with him - it's not something he already knew so has learnt this this morning


----------



## Hanwombat

My ten week old's attempt at wave  I'm very proud as this took 5 minutes to teach, she has done better ones but hard trying to train and film.


----------



## Freddie and frank

Tuesday would be great.

Just had ten mins with them all doing it. 

Need to perfect Freddie's wave though, he's the best, before I video it and post. 

I'm loving this thread.


----------



## Tacey

Here is Aprils wave  And this trick she didn't already know 

[youtube_browser]9OlqobT_DBw[/youtube_browser]


----------



## PawsOnMe

Here is Jasper's wave. Sorry for the quality of video, it cut off the first couple of seconds.


----------



## Jezavix

Paula07 said:


> Tomorrow would be two days but we can extend it if others want to? Say maybe Tuesday?


Tuesday would be great. I'm super busy this weekend and the dogs are staying with mum so haven't I had time to practice. We've just had a quick go at learning wave out on a walk, but it was a bit hot and distracting outside for her so we only did a couple of mins training. Plus I didn't have treats with me, she wasn't happy about that. 

Here's Elsa's wave so far. Doing okay but I need to stop her changing from foot to foot. If this gets extended to tuesday I'll add up another hopefully better video, if not then this is out effort. 

[youtube_browser]Y8ny5IjbE8U[/youtube_browser]


----------



## SpringerHusky

Brody's being a devil, He can do the trick and does it great but get my camera out and he's doing every other trick, little buggar


----------



## Donut76

Not gonna be able to do any more tricks unless LYING DOWN constantly is one of them 

Angel CAN sit or lie down on command ie at the side if a road or if we have guests 
My problem us getting her to SIT if she us already lay down  she just doesn't.do it EVER if I say COME she does but will then either lay down or start hunting for the treat

Aaarrgghh she just did what would be a perfect wave (excited begging lol) but with no WAVE command it was just coz she us just getting wound up as she.doesnt seem to understand what i'm asking 

She is now on the sofa looking thoroughly fed up poor thing


----------



## Tacey

Donut76 said:


> Not gonna be able to do any more tricks unless LYING DOWN constantly is one of them
> 
> Angel CAN sit or lie down on command ie at the side if a road or if we have guests
> My problem us getting her to SIT if she us already lay down  she just doesn't.do it EVER if I say COME she does but will then either lay down or start hunting for the treat
> 
> Aaarrgghh she just did what would be a perfect wave (excited begging lol) but with no WAVE command it was just coz she us just getting wound up as she.doesnt seem to understand what i'm asking
> 
> She is now on the sofa looking thoroughly fed up poor thing


Can you not lure her into a sit from a down and reward her for that to start with?


----------



## Donut76

Tacey said:


> Can you not lure her into a sit from a down and reward her for that to start with?


thanks - she just doesnt seem to either "get" why i want her to sit rather than lie OR she doesnt care lol

I have maybe 1-100 get her to sit up BUT she will then lie back down before i can reward her for sitting up

Im not sure how much of it is down to her leg & her having most likely to spend a lot of time lay down as she healed & how much is she doesnt understand

:mad2: lol


----------



## GingerRogers

Donut76 said:


> thanks - she just doesnt seem to either "get" why i want her to sit rather than lie OR she doesnt care lol
> 
> I have maybe 1-100 get her to sit up BUT she will then lie back down before i can reward her for sitting up
> 
> Im not sure how much of it is down to her leg & her having most likely to spend a lot of time lay down as she healed & how much is she doesnt understand
> 
> :mad2: lol


Do you use a clicker, that the beauty of clicker training it helps you mark the exact moment you want (in theory ), the reward can then come in its own sweet time. Even if she has lay down before you get the treat to her she will learn the thing you click is the thing you want.

The other thing I have come to realise recently, I have read a few articles about not correcting the dog or rather not saying no and ah ah all the time.

Its taken a while for the info to process in my poor brain but I think especially with this trick I realise one reason why. The dog can become a little scared of getting it wrong, at least I think thats what ninjas problem has been, its so close to but not paw. She keeps giving paw and its really hard not to say 'no not that, I want this', but then she worries she is getting it wrong so does nothing and stares at me blankly.

I think we are finally there, with our version anyway  so will video and upload later. Trouble is, to see she is waving in response to a wave from me, I will have to be visible, might have to enlist hubbies help to get just my hand .


----------



## Donut76

Yes i have a clicker but was unsure how i was to use it so have been hesitatiing incase i was wrong

SO Angel lies down & i say SIT (even luring with a treat) & as soon as she site CLICK then reward (if she is still sat up or should i treat even if she lays down OR is the click enough with a good girl) 

Gonna try this later on thanks


----------



## GingerRogers

Um I was hoping you wouldn't ask that. Sure someone else can explain better but.............

*What I would do *  and do have to as ninja will often lie down instead of sit. Is to lure her back up, cos otherwise she will cross her paws and roll over or start talking to me if I just leave her there and say nothing, or the aforementioned No! comes out .

My method is to pinch finger and thumb together as if I am holding a treat and just move it back over her head and she knows this means 'now come on we said sit, get up you lazy sod', for you I would actually use a treat as you are still proofing this. As she sits/within a second or two of her sitting you click and then deliver the reward!

As long as the 'click' is while she is sitting the theory says the treat can come after she has moved (although while she is still doing the desired thing I would think is better apparently it doesn't matter)

For now I would keep the treat as the reward, what you are supposed to do is wait until she does this reliably 4/5 times or 8/10 or whatever and then start saying sit as/just after she sits (but again I let these words slip out all over the place which is probably why we have issues with some things)

*So lure her into sit and click as/while she sits, then reward in any position. Once she does it reliably then start to cue it. *

Frankly though I have just explained all this and I still have to lure the little bugger. I dont treat for it though any more as I am normally asking for something else and thats just the first stage of the action.

HTH 

ETA How to Clicker Train Your Critter | Karen Pryor Clicker Training a good place to start with clicker training


----------



## Tacey

I would only treat while she is in the desired position.


----------



## Sarah1983

Pretty much what Ginge says only I wouldn't wait a second or two before clicking initially, I'd click the instant she was going into the sit and before she has a chance to go back into a down. Once she's reliably coming up into the sit you can start building duration on it.

Does she sit of her own accord? Just wondering whether there could be a physical issue causing her to choose to lie down or stand up.

ETA: I don't worry about feeding for position at first. Get the sit, click and reward no matter what position she's in after the click would be the way I went.


----------



## GingerRogers

Tacey said:


> I would only treat while she is in the desired position.


I would think that makes most sense I just didn't want anyone jumping on me for saying they had to be when I have read different, although sometimes we fumble and the treats dont come out until they have moved then thats our fault not theirs.



Sarah1983 said:


> Pretty much what Ginge says only I wouldn't wait a second or two before clicking initially, I'd click the instant she was going into the sit and before she has a chance to go back into a down. Once she's reliably coming up into the sit you can start building duration on it.
> 
> Does she sit of her own accord? Just wondering whether there could be a physical issue causing her to choose to lie down or stand up.
> 
> ETA: I don't worry about feeding for position at first. Get the sit, click and reward no matter what position she's in after the click would be the way I went.


I only added the second or two in cos I cock up and my timing is shocking, so to clarify:

The aim is to click while she is doing what you want not after she has moved from position.

(I still cant stop the licking that has appeared recently  that I obviously clicked and rewarded her for )

But Sarah is right, you dont want to force her into doing it if it is still uncomfortable for her!! If its just become a default position thats fine.


----------



## moonviolet

if you are using the click to say "yes thats what i wanted.... well done.. you're finished ... your reward is on its' way..."
It's not necessary for the dog to be in the position.

Some behaviours may be split second when you first get them so get the click right is way more important than treating with them in position once you have marked them as desired you can begin to very slowly delay the click to increase the duration.


----------



## GingerRogers

and...............

Have you already charged the clicker, does she know what it means otherwise it will have no relevance and might even freak her out.

How to start clicker training your dog- clicker dog training tricks - YouTube


----------



## Tacey

The clicker is great for teaching tricks as you can use it to catch small movements and shape behaviours, like with the "wave" trick. For something like teaching a sit from a down I don't personally think it's necessary to use a clicker. I would just hold the treat above the dogs nose - raise it up and once the dog is sitting release the treat.


----------



## Sarah1983

Tacey said:


> The clicker is great for teaching tricks as you can use it to catch small movements and shape behaviours, like with the "wave" trick. For something like teaching a sit from a down I don't personally think it's necessary to use a clicker. I would just hold the treat above the dogs nose - raise it up and once the dog is sitting release the treat.


It's not necessary to use the clicker for anything if it comes to it. Personally I avoid food lures wherever possible so use the clicker to capture or shape pretty much everything. It's just as good a tool for "serious" stuff as it is for tricks.


----------



## GingerRogers

Tacey said:


> The clicker is great for teaching tricks as you can use it to catch small movements and shape behaviours, like with the "wave" trick. For something like teaching a sit from a down I don't personally think it's necessary to use a clicker. I would just hold the treat above the dogs nose - raise it up and once the dog is sitting release the treat.


I suggested it as Donut has said she has problems getting the reward to Angel before she lays down, so, as you rightly say  with the clicker she can capture the sit, not the slide into a down which is possibly why its been going badly so far.


----------



## Vicki

I got Chansa back this morning, so after sleeping most of the day (I have worked all night), we started training this afternoon and after about 10 repetitions she got it 

[youtube_browser]4JXA4z_cC2Q&feature=c4[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Tacey

GingerRogers said:


> I suggested it as Donut has said she has problems getting the reward to Angel before she lays down, so, as you rightly say  with the clicker she can capture the sit, not the slide into a down which is possibly why its been going badly so far.


If she using the treat as a lure there should be no reason to have any trouble getting the reward to Angel in time as it is right in front of her nose. Adding in the clicker is just having an extra thing to do before rewarding. The movement is not really what is needed to be taught here it's the position itself.


----------



## Sarah1983

Tacey said:


> If she using the treat as a lure there should be no reason to have any trouble getting the reward to Angel in time as it is right in front of her nose. Adding in the clicker is just having an extra thing to do before rewarding. The movement is not really what is needed to be taught here it's the position itself.


I assumed this was what Donut was already doing but may be wrong on that. However if it is and she's struggling to get the treat to Angel before she's started going back into a down then marking the coming up into a sit will save the dog a hell of a lot of confusion over exactly what it is that's being rewarded.


----------



## GingerRogers

Tacey said:


> If she using the treat as a lure there should be no reason to have any trouble getting the reward to Angel in time as it is right in front of her nose. Adding in the clicker is just having an extra thing to do before rewarding. The movement is not really what is needed to be taught here it's the position itself.


I dont know whats going on or what the exact problem is  I was just trying to help, Donut said she had a problem, she has previously mentioned how she has trouble with stand and sit due to Angels leg injury, it sounded like (and looks from the videos she has previously posted) that she was getting her up into a sit but then she slides back down again.

When you are new to dog training the timing and technicalities dont come as easily as it does to those who are more experienced


----------



## Tacey

Sarah1983 said:


> I assumed this was what Donut was already doing but may be wrong on that. However if it is and she's struggling to get the treat to Angel before she's started going back into a down then marking the coming up into a sit will save the dog a hell of a lot of confusion over exactly what it is that's being rewarded.


We will have to disagree 

In my opinion marking the behaviour of coming up into a sit and then rewarding when the dog is back down is much more confusing for the dog. If you simply hold the treat high enough that it cannot have it while it is in a down there is no need for any confusion. The dog sits - it reaches the treat. And then duration is increased.


----------



## Sarah1983

Tacey said:


> We will have to disagree
> 
> In my opinion marking the behaviour of coming up into a sit and then rewarding when the dog is back down is much more confusing for the dog. If you simply hold the treat high enough that it cannot have it while it is in a down there is no need for any confusion. The dog sits - it reaches the treat. And then duration is increased.


Each to their own I guess but I don't see how it's more confusing. The click means "yes, that's what I want, a reward is coming" so the dog knows exactly what earned the reward no matter what position it is in when the reward is delivered. Whereas I've seen dogs get extremely frustrated at having food kept just out of reach and not fed because the owner can't get it to them before they've broken position.


----------



## PawsOnMe

If you click you have to treat. it is preferable if she is still in the sit but if she lays down then still treat as you have marked the sitting up behavior with the click.


----------



## Tacey

I guess for me teaching a sit is always teaching a sit _and stay_ - from the beginning. I would not click the dog for sitting up and then reward the dog for moving out of the position I want them to maintain. I don't want to teach her that she can just perform the sit and then move off - she sits until I say otherwise. This can be done with the clicker as well, I just personally find it simpler to go without if it isn't needed (and here I don't think it is) because it is less to think about and frees up your hands. But everyone has their own techniques


----------



## GingerRogers

Tacey said:


> I guess for me teaching a sit is always teaching a sit _and stay_ - from the beginning. I would not click the dog for sitting up and then reward the dog for moving out of the position I want them to maintain. I don't want to teach her that she can just perform the sit and then move off - she sits until I say otherwise. This can be done with the clicker as well, I just personally find it simpler to go without if it isn't needed (and here I don't think it is) because it is less to think about and frees up your hands. But everyone has their own techniques


I dont know if you have seen the history behind my initial post but this isn't a sit stay Donut is trying to teach. Its simply being able to get her dog into an upright position in order to be able to do some of the other tricks. But what you say is contradictory to the theory behind clicker training or just training with a clicker, in that the click exactly marks the position you want and so the treat *does not *reward the dog being out of position (I agree that you get a double whammy of reinforcement if you can do both but actually we often make training more fun by tossing the treat generally)

Although Donut, the more I think about it IF there is a physical reason she doesn't do sit getting her to sit and THEN making her do something else like waving which will shift her weight about might be something to think about very carefully.


----------



## Sarah1983

Tacey said:


> I guess for me teaching a sit is always teaching a sit _and stay_ - from the beginning. I would not click the dog for sitting up and then reward the dog for moving out of the position I want them to maintain. I don't want to teach her that she can just perform the sit and then move off - she sits until I say otherwise. This can be done with the clicker as well, I just personally find it simpler to go without if it isn't needed (and here I don't think it is) because it is less to think about and frees up your hands. But everyone has their own techniques


Well I have a husband who puts paid to any sit/down/stand means stay as well since he tells them to sit or lie own and then doesn't release before heading out the door to work   Sit means sit for however long you want to sit for and stay means stay in that position till released now because the dog is far easier to train than the husband. However, before that, when sit meant sit and stay, my dog didn't think he could simply sit and move off when he chose, he waited either for the click or the verbal release


----------



## Vicki

Sarah1983 said:


> Each to their own I guess but I don't see how it's more confusing. The click means "yes, that's what I want, a reward is coming" so the dog knows exactly what earned the reward no matter what position it is in when the reward is delivered. Whereas I've seen dogs get extremely frustrated at having food kept just out of reach and not fed because the owner can't get it to them before they've broken position.


I agree that the click marks that the behaviour the dog is doing at the time of the click is the right behaviour. But I don't fully agree that it's not important where the reward is placed. In my experience the placement of the reward can be of importance and will make learning quicker.

In the situation that is discussed here it would be preferable to reward the dog in a sitting position. If the dog lies down after the click but before the reward I would not reward in a down position. Instead I would throw the reward on the floor so that the dog has to move to get it.

Even if the dog remains sitting it's not a bad idea to throw the treat. That'll make the dog a more active participant in the learning process. This is especially good for dogs that often have been lured into behaviors, because that makes them a bit passive and not really thinking for themselves.


----------



## Tacey

I'm not denying that you can teach a sit with a clicker. But Donut specifically had problems with her dog constantly offering her a down instead of a sit which is what she needed. Therefore, I would not recommend her to reward her dog while it's in a down - this is the behaviour she doesn't want to encourage at this time.


----------



## Sarah1983

Vicki said:


> I agree that the click marks that the behaviour the dog is doing at the time of the click is the right behaviour. But I don't fully agree that it's not important where the reward is placed. In my experience the placement of the reward can be of importance and will make learning quicker.
> 
> In the situation that is discussed here it would be preferable to reward the dog in a sitting position. If the dog lies down after the click but before the reward I would not reward in a down position. Instead I would throw the reward on the floor so that the dog has to move to get it.
> 
> Even if the dog remains sitting it's not a bad idea to throw the treat. That'll make the dog a more active participant in the learning process. This is especially good for dogs that often have been lured into behaviors, because that makes them a bit passive and not really thinking for themselves.


I generally toss the treat whether my dog moves out of position or not, I find it sets them up nicely for the next rep usually 

There are times I reward for position but when first getting the sit wouldn't be one of them. I'd start off simply marking the sit, however brief, and rewarding even if the dog wasn't in the sit when the reward got to them. Once I had a bit of duration I might look to reward while in position to cement that the sit was what was being rewarded. And something like heel work I almost always reward in the preferred position although on occasion I will toss a treat as Spen finds that more rewarding than simply being handed one.


----------



## GingerRogers

Tacey said:


> I'm not denying that you can teach a sit with a clicker. But Donut specifically had problems with her dog constantly offering her a down instead of a sit which is what she needed. Therefore, I would not recommend her to reward her dog while it's in a down - this is the behaviour she doesn't want to encourage at this time.


No fair play, when you put it that way , but personally as she has trouble with marking the right behavior I would still use the clicker to mark the sit but toss the treat. So theres less possibility of reinforcing the down.


----------



## Donut76

Thank you ask for your advice I'm on the nexus atm & have the brownie run so when on laptop later I will read & reply separately

Briefly 

Sitting isn't a natural position for angel as she broke her leg while on the streets this has fully healed with no vet care
She doesn't seem to be any discomfort or pain in moving or sitting it's just lying down is natural for her (how long would a break take to heal if no help) 
She will sit if asked from a stand we have taught that fine it's just when she is lay down getting her to sit (or stand) back up

Thanks again


----------



## missRV

Here's our wave so far, not sure If we're too late, I've not been on this thread for a while:


----------



## Paula07

missRV said:


> Here's our wave so far, not sure If we're too late, I've not been on this thread for a while:


No your not too late hun, finishes tomorrow. .
Well done! Very cute .


----------



## missRV

Paula07 said:


> No your not too late hun, finishes tomorrow. .
> Well done! Very cute .


Thanks chick, we really enjoyed this one  x


----------



## Donut76

GingerRogers said:


> Um I was hoping you wouldn't ask that. Sure someone else can explain better but.............
> 
> Sowwy  lol
> 
> As she sits/within a second or two of her sitting you click and then deliver the reward!
> As long as the 'click' is while she is sitting the theory says the treat can come after she has moved (although while she is still doing the desired thing I would think is better apparently it doesn't matter)
> 
> *So lure her into sit and click as/while she sits, then reward in any position. Once she does it reliably then start to cue it. *


THANKS a lot



Sarah1983 said:


> Pretty much what Ginge says only I wouldn't wait a second or two before clicking initially, I'd click the instant she was going into the sit and before she has a chance to go back into a down. Once she's reliably coming up into the sit you can start building duration on it.
> ETA: I don't worry about feeding for position at first. Get the sit, click and reward no matter what position she's in after the click would be the way I went.


This sounds good CLICK ASAP as with Angel that is all you may get LOL



moonviolet said:


> .. Some behaviours may be split second when you first get them so get the click right is way more important than treating with them in position once you have marked them as desired you can begin to very slowly delay the click to increase the duration.


Thankyou - yes with Angel it is usually a split second decision then that is it so clicking asap seems the way to go



Tacey said:


> The clicker is great for teaching tricks as you can use it to catch small movements and shape behaviours, like with the "wave" trick. For something like teaching a sit from a down I don't personally think it's necessary to use a clicker. I would just hold the treat above the dogs nose - raise it up and once the dog is sitting release the treat.


Thankyou for your reply - unfortunatly Luring Angel up with the treat doesnt work she just get so soooo frustrated with what it is you want - she will give paw then stand up then dance & fuss & try to "find" the treat (she is good at find) I tried the luring soooo many times today & we both just end up frustrated over it  



GingerRogers said:


> I suggested it as Donut has said she has problems getting the reward to Angel before she lays down, so, as you rightly say  with the clicker she can capture the sit, not the slide into a down which is possibly why its been going badly so far.


Yes this is exactly it onthe occassions i HAVE got Angel to sit (more luck than judgement) she in a second will slide back down 

QUOTE=Sarah1983;1063208960]I assumed this was what Donut was already doing but may be wrong on that. However if it is and she's struggling to get the treat to Angel before she's started going back into a down then marking the coming up into a sit will save the dog a hell of a lot of confusion over exactly what it is that's being rewarded.[/QUOTE]

this is exactly it 



GingerRogers said:


> ..I was just trying to help, Donut said she had a problem, she has previously mentioned how she has trouble with stand and sit due to Angels leg injury, it sounded like (and looks from the videos she has previously posted) that she was getting her up into a sit but then she slides back down again. ..


Thankyou yes - Stand is the next one we need to tackle & i have had a few PM over what to do but have left trying so far as i think i need to work on the techneque of getting Angel to understand what it is i want - the Sit from Lie seems to be the first step of teaching this

Lazy moo Angel




PawsOnMe said:


> If you click you have to treat. it is preferable if she is still in the sit but if she lays down then still treat as you have marked the sitting up behavior with the click.


 -

Thanks - i think this may be best as Angel is so food orientated that i think holding the food where she can see it is causing some of the issues due to her concentrating on the food rather than me

Thank you so much everybody - think its obvious im new at this & Angel isnt exactly a willing participant LOL

Ill post a Vid up of her SIT when we get there tho i think ill be BALD by then - tho im not sure we will get WAVE in the timescale (tho we will try i have about 4 hours tomorrow IF I dont do housework lol)

Its really awkward coz she KNOWS sit - at the side of the road etc BUT not from lying down - its as if she just doesnt understand - which of course she doesnt 

THANKS ALL (phew that was long)


----------



## GingerRogers

She probably doesn't. Sit from standing is different. Dogs don't understand language its like Chinese to us. Unless you know Chinese of course.

You could hear a word and understand it means something but hear it in a different context and it might not mean a thing.

Your doing great.


----------



## Jezavix

Okay, here's Elsa's slightly improved wave. :3

[youtube_browser]m5JLyH4Kb3U[/youtube_browser]


----------



## lozzibear

Here is Jake and Arrow's wave... although Jake's is more like a slap  and I didn't realise Arrow was so far to the side on his shot 

[youtube_browser]Auoz8llY0pw[/youtube_browser]


----------



## SpringerHusky

[youtube_browser]PEuVTH7j6zI[/youtube_browser]
Does it count if he does it with 2 paws?  don;t know why but he stopped doing it with one and went onto 2 instead which I kinda find adorable


----------



## Megan_M

SpringerHusky said:


> Does it count if he does it with 2 paws?  don;t know why but he stopped doing it with one and went onto 2 instead which I kinda find adorable


:001_wub::001_wub: that's soooo adorable

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Paula, What time do the videos have to be up by?


----------



## Donut76

Well after about half an hour of click click click in my ear lol angel will now sit up from last down if she knows I have salami nearby lol gosh that stuff stinks or is it the pepperoni ...

She is taking a break & then I'm going to try again with the word sit & food ... I think she got frustrated yesterday & today cox she was hungry she isn't eating breakfast till about 11 (her choice) but today after the salami treat she has wolfed her breakfast 


Thanks for your help guys


----------



## GingerRogers

Ta Da, pleased with this, its the first trick I have taught from scratch for the challenge, it took a bit of trial and error but she came through for the grand recording. 

[youtube_browser]kM-VgoboWnU[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Paula07

Megan_M said:


> :001_wub::001_wub: that's soooo adorable
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Paula, What time do the videos have to be up by?


Say 6pm? Everyone else happy with that?


----------



## Freddie and frank

my 4SECONDS  

Pf wave - YouTube

:thumbup:


----------



## Labrador Laura

I've got Mylo's video just need to get Zabs ...... but he's fast asleep


----------



## Picklelily

I admit this one has been a bit of a struggle for us with being away. Plus she confuses having the hand in front of her for the signal for other tricks.

So here is our wave from Beaumaris on Anglesey note the pretty mountains in the background 

She was a bit distracted by the children playing in the Druids circle but got there eventually. :thumbup:

[youtube_browser]FTN4dQhYqaE[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Megan_M

Paula07 said:


> Say 6pm? Everyone else happy with that?


Could ya make it 7pm? just back in and need to record and then load it? If that's ok if not will just need to do the next trick


----------



## Paula07

Labrador Laura said:


> I've got Mylo's video just need to get Zabs ...... but he's fast asleep


Wake him up! Only 15 mins to go .

ETA: Extended until 7pm. Zab will be pleased he gets to nap for longer!


----------



## Paula07

Megan_M said:


> Could ya make it 7pm? just back in and need to record and then load it? If that's ok if not will just need to do the next trick


Not a problem, 7pm it is.


----------



## Labrador Laura

He's awake so quickly took a video

Here's Zab:
[youtube_browser]DR0yZLgOluA[/youtube_browser]

And Mr.Mylo:
[youtube_browser]HXcJJE7FM3Y[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Picklelily

SpringerHusky said:


> [youtube_browser]PEuVTH7j6zI[/youtube_browser]
> Does it count if he does it with 2 paws?  don;t know why but he stopped doing it with one and went onto 2 instead which I kinda find adorable


So cute I love the two paw wave.


----------



## Freddie and frank

Labrador Laura said:


> He's awake so quickly took a video
> 
> Here's Zab:
> [youtube_browser]DR0yZLgOluA[/youtube_browser]
> 
> And Mr.Mylo:
> [youtube_browser]HXcJJE7FM3Y[/youtube_browser]


Oh, I just love Mr Mylo. :001_tt1:


----------



## Picklelily

GingerRogers said:


> Ta Da, pleased with this, its the first trick I have taught from scratch for the challenge, it took a bit of trial and error but she came through for the grand recording.
> 
> [youtube_browser]kM-VgoboWnU[/youtube_browser]


That's a really good wave and even better if its your first trick


----------



## Labrador Laura

Freddie and frank said:


> Oh, I just love Mr Mylo. :001_tt1:


Clearly his puppy eyes work  I love him


----------



## CockersIndie

Just in time!

Wave - YouTube


----------



## Megan_M

Ok hopefully this works

Kodi
http://s1096.photobucket.com/user/Z-CyahAceOfSpades/media/SDC15832.mp4.html

Rose
http://s1096.photobucket.com/user/Z-CyahAceOfSpades/media/SDC15845.mp4.html


----------



## Paula07

Leader board updated. Canine K9 is to choose next challenge. 

DONUT76 - 2 
MCKENZIE - 2
SLB - PEN - 1 
LABRADOR LAURA - MYLO - 3 ZAB 3 
CANINE K-9 - 3 (To choose next challenge)
MOONVIOLET - 1
COCKERSINDIE - 3 
JESSINCAFCR - INCA - 2 
TACEY- 4
MISS RV - 3
SARAH1983 - 3
LAUREN5159 - 2
LOZZIBEAR &#8211; JAKE/ 4 &#8211; ARROW/ 4 
NICKY10 - 2 
SPRINGERHUSKY - 3
PUPCAKES - DOTTIE/1 - CHARLIE/1 
FREDDIE AND FRANK - 3 
VICKI- 4
SEZEELSON - 1 
GINGERRODGERS - 3
PAWSONME - 4
ASTRO2011- 2
PAULA07 &#8211; 4
DIEFENBAKER - 2
CHARLEIGH - 2
PICKLELILY - 4
SPRINGFIELDBEAN - 1
BEARCUB - 2
MEGAN M - QUINN/1 - KODI/2 - ROSE/2
REDD123 - 2
TOLLISTY -1 (not sure whether you're using all 3 or just Tilly?)
TABULAHRASA -1
FOXYROCKMEISTER - 1
HANWOMBAT - 1 
JEZAVIX - 1

Good job everyone!


----------



## Paula07

Megan_M said:


> Ok hopefully this works
> 
> Kodi
> http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf


I can't see anything?


----------



## Megan_M

Paula07 said:


> I can't see anything?


Changed it to a link...no idea how to embed for photobucket


----------



## Paula07

Megan_M said:


> Changed it to a link...no idea how to embed for photobucket


Added to the scoreboard! 

I think its the same as a picture, just click on the IMG bit? Could be wrong lol .


----------



## Megan_M

Paula07 said:


> Added to the scoreboard!
> 
> I think its the same as a picture, just click on the IMG bit? Could be wrong lol .




I tried that aswell, tried copying miss rv's post but putting my URL in and it didnt work either lol...will go google for the next trick so I know


----------



## Megan_M

Testing photo bucket image thingy lol

Although this is Quinn's attempt at wave aswell...still needs some work lol


----------



## Sarah1983

Oh no, I didn't realise it was ending so early tonight  Meant to upload my video this afternoon and completely forgot. Oh well, will post it anyway since we've done it.
[youtube_browser]doARwPpqzUA&feature=youtu.be[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Paula07

Sarah1983 said:


> Oh no, I didn't realise it was ending so early tonight  Meant to upload my video this afternoon and completely forgot. Oh well, will post it anyway since we've done it.
> [youtube_browser]doARwPpqzUA&feature=youtu.be[/youtube_browser]


Il sneak you onto the scores. Shhh!


----------



## Sarah1983

Paula07 said:


> Il sneak you onto the scores. Shhh!


Thanks

For some reason I thought we had till midnight  In future I shall get mine in earlier lol.


----------



## Donut76

It's not a wave but I'm happy with this tho of course we will keep working on it is a start ... thanks for the advice


----------



## Charleigh

We didn't get around to this, this weeks been like a whirlwind! We will hopefully do the next ones, well done everyone!


----------



## tabulahrasa

Well if anyone's seen my thread, they'll know I've had a horrible few days...but I was going to sit it out because it involved front legs again (I'm not complaining, I know how many tricks involve front legs because I have to find other ones anyway when I'm doing things with him myself)

So I'll wait to see what the next one is - watching all the videos was fun anyway


----------



## Canine K9

Your new challenge is not really a trick but thought it would be a good one anyway is recall! You can either capture a recall or make a recall by tossing a treat away from you then recalling them to you. Aim for a quick recall!  good luck everyone


----------



## Labrador Laura

Mylos and Zabs recall , if I sound weird it's because I've got a cold and sore throat 

Here's Zab:
[youtube_browser]pU_GydFrhfQ[/youtube_browser]

And Mr.Mylo:
[youtube_browser]jPMRVnUB2BM[/youtube_browser]


----------



## PawsOnMe

Jasper's tea time training, thought i might as well put it up now and try to get an outside one tomorrow .



ignore my scruffs


----------



## lozzibear

Pfft, this one will be easy peasy with Arrow! He is back to me in seconds! lol... Jake hasn't been off lead for a few months, so he probably won't be as quick but we will work on it  I think I might pop to the park just now to get a video


----------



## Hanwombat

My puppies recall is crap.


----------



## Labrador Laura

Hanwombat said:


> My puppies recall is crap.


Perfect chance to work on it and post a video


----------



## diefenbaker

Here's one I prepared earlier. He either comes back to me or starts swimming to the Isle of Wight. Is that cheating ?

[youtube_browser]JU8_ckSvo4E[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Hanwombat

Labrador Laura said:


> Perfect chance to work on it and post a video


How long do I have haha


----------



## foxyrockmeister

diefenbaker said:


> Here's one I prepared earlier. He either comes back to me or starts *swimming to the Isle of Wight. *Is that cheating ?


Don't worry, I'll look after him


----------



## Donut76

Can it be in the house/garden as Angel isnt allowed offlead ?

I CAN DO THIS ONE WHOOOOOP


----------



## Labrador Laura

Donut76 said:


> Can it be in the house/garden as Angel isnt allowed offlead ?
> 
> I CAN DO THIS ONE WHOOOOOP


I did mine in the garden, so i'm guessing its allowed.


----------



## Canine K9

It can be wherever you like


----------



## Canine K9

Oh yes I forgot- you have 3 days. So until Friday 

And mine- please ignore excited voice  It proves he does have a good recall on his terms *sigh*


----------



## lozzibear

I didn't manage to get a video tonight, I went to the park but I met someone I know with his dog so I didn't want to do it with the other dog around - he is a barker and would flatten me if I knelt down. So, I will get one of them each in the morning... I knew I had taken a video with recall in it though, so I looked through my videos and I found this one...

In this Arrow is recalling off a ball, his most favourite possession... then while he is recalling, Jake steals the ball and poor Arrow can't find it. I then recall Jake, so there is a bit of recall in there for Jake too  I will take the proper video tomorrow, but just wanted to share this because... well, I thought it was quite funny! Haha   This is one of the best things I have taught Arrow because it means that I am confident he will recall off anything, if he will recall off a ball! he proved that to me last week when he recalled off sheep!

[youtube_browser]Ibch6G0Uplk[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Charleigh

Can I do this on a long line or in a corridor? Teddy's still in season


----------



## Guest

Oops we're a bit down on points - just been way too busy!

This one we can do though 

[youtube_browser]?v=AwJNDJxouVQ[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Tacey

Bit of a rubbish video but here's April's recall on our walk this morning
[youtube_browser]T-Zwp_SaD50[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Paula07

Nicks recall on our walk this morning.


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Rubbish quality video I'm afraid but this is the Pickle's recalling from zoomies on our walk this morning!

I recommend you turn the sound down otherwise my whistle may deafen you!


----------



## sharloid

Is recalling whilst on a long line ok?

Here's Broder's recall:

[youtube_browser]yij_C6Ho9-A[/youtube_browser]

I have an older video of Kindra recalling but it's at the end of a longer video and it'd take too long to upload.


----------



## Charleigh

Here's Teddy's as she's in season we did it in our communal corridor. Hope it counts 

[youtube_browser]tMe43zPyq34[/youtube_browser]


----------



## lozzibear

Arrow and Jake's recall 

[youtube_browser]EqccmBYra40[/youtube_browser]


----------



## missRV

Sorry we're late chick, it's been a hectic week.... tomorrow night is my first night off from doing 'something' 

I'll do it after work tomorrow  x


----------



## Picklelily

Ok here is ours for tonight, just in case we don't get one done tomorrow in the light. Hope the long line is OK? There's a hedgehog keeps taunting my girl from the hedge bottom . She still recalls but so do the Hedgehog fleas 

[youtube_browser]kopVWAFcjXA[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Picklelily

lozzibear said:


> I didn't manage to get a video tonight, I went to the park but I met someone I know with his dog so I didn't want to do it with the other dog around - he is a barker and would flatten me if I knelt down. So, I will get one of them each in the morning... I knew I had taken a video with recall in it though, so I looked through my videos and I found this one...
> 
> In this Arrow is recalling off a ball, his most favourite possession... then while he is recalling, Jake steals the ball and poor Arrow can't find it. I then recall Jake, so there is a bit of recall in there for Jake too  I will take the proper video tomorrow, but just wanted to share this because... well, I thought it was quite funny! Haha   This is one of the best things I have taught Arrow because it means that I am confident he will recall off anything, if he will recall off a ball! he proved that to me last week when he recalled off sheep!
> 
> [youtube_browser]Ibch6G0Uplk[/youtube_browser]


Love this one its brilliant especially Jake pinching the ball. Great training I hadn't thought of trying recall after throwing a ball as part of our training. I'm definitely going to work on that.


----------



## SpringerHusky

Sorry been hyper busy, when's the deadline?


----------



## Donut76

Angels Recal (& stay !)



not bad for 9am


----------



## Paula07

SpringerHusky said:


> Sorry been hyper busy, when's the deadline?


Think its today/tonight at some point.


----------



## Hanwombat

I'm unsure if I will have time to do this tonight, if I remember I'll try to do it when I ge home.


----------



## Freddie and frank

my usual quality of video...

Pf recall - YouTube

and one just cause i like it....all three trotting along, but a bit late on the 'good lad' 

Pf recall 2 - YouTube

eta... all the videos are great, i love watching them all. well done folks.


----------



## Sarah1983

Okay, I have 2 videos for this. First one he does come back but takes a bit of a scenic route which I'm working to stop him doing
[youtube_browser]RSY7ukMdH1Q&feature=youtu.be[/youtube_browser]

And the second one is more what I want in a recall
[youtube_browser]D6D_O8KHZ3c&feature=youtu.be[/youtube_browser]

ETA: On a long line here coz we run into other dogs regularly there and we're still having problems with him feeling he needs to introduce himself.


----------



## tabulahrasa

Right I've got a video, but it's on my phone so I might not be able to upload it until quite late on tonight - will you wait for me please? lol


----------



## Vicki

Today I've finally been able to film our recall. I've been working and since it's been raining it's been to dark in the evenings. The weather wasn't any better today, but at least I've got the day off, so we've been out for a 2 hour walk.

Since I have two different recall commands I filmed them both. I've got recall for competitions, from a sit stay to a heeling position, I've got a "regular" recall for walk, when I want her to come quickly, but not necessary at full speed. I also filmed recall while playing with her kong. I throw the kong, let her run after it and recalls and I also recall her past the ball on the ground (this requires a lot of self control, which is why she moves so slowly and away from the toy).

[youtube_browser]eHmsjSefOnA&feature=c4-overview&list=UUMkG5h4AqllVj105s9ZCn0A[/youtube_browser]

There's a noise at the end of the video, which I think is due to the camera getting wt from all the raining, because now the camera doesn't work anymore :-(

But at least I'm glad I don't live in the UK on days like this, because it's not so muddy here in Sweden


----------



## GingerRogers

Well I wasn't sure I was going to be able to get a decent one as morning walks are on lead round the housing estate and evening have been dark so I tried out this on the beach last night, turn down sound if you dont want to hear me, please turn down the sound.

Watch the lower light the other ones the harbour buoy and it wont get any closer  I thought I would include it as it is nearly halloween 

[youtube_browser]KUlFora89sI[/youtube_browser]

Hannibal anyone!!

Then I thought I would try again in the garden, was particularly tricky actually , I suspect a cat had passed through or something equally interesting, excuse the mess, its a work in progress.

[youtube_browser]RzQG67nOqL8[/youtube_browser]


----------



## missRV

Here's ours  excuse my voice lol


----------



## PawsOnMe

Managed to film one outside this afternoon. Jasper's outside distraction recall


----------



## CockersIndie

Quick one in the garden.

Excuse the white stain on her face- eye cream is so tricky!

Sep 27, 2013 - YouTube


----------



## Megan_M

These are not the best vids or recalls lol but best I could get as got cold/flu which is making my asthma bad, so had to take vids in back garden (please excuse the mess, taking old sheds down and building new ones and grass needs cut lol)

Tried to get all three in one video but the rotties weren't having it 
Kodi & Rose


Rose & Quinn (with Kodi ignoring me lol)


And added extra Z being a good boy


----------



## GingerRogers

CockersIndie said:


> Quick one in the garden.
> 
> Excuse the white stain on her face- eye cream is so tricky!
> 
> Sep 27, 2013 - YouTube


Super spin at the end 

And Megan - rude slobber covered Rottie  lol


----------



## CockersIndie

GingerRogers said:


> Super spin at the end
> 
> And Megan - rude slobber covered Rottie  lol


Haha! Sort of taught that by accident!


----------



## Megan_M

GingerRogers said:


> Super spin at the end
> 
> And Megan - rude slobber covered Rottie  lol


Lol joys of entire boys , Rose is spayed/neutered but he still has to check


----------



## SpringerHusky

Sorry this is very quick, I am pet sitting so was done at our friends house super quick so nothing really fancy i'm afraid 

[youtube_browser]2nWbTKSZrho[/youtube_browser]


----------



## lozzibear

Picklelily said:


> Love this one its brilliant especially Jake pinching the ball. Great training I hadn't thought of trying recall after throwing a ball as part of our training. I'm definitely going to work on that.


Thanks  I thought it was funny when Jake stole the ball. It was something I didn't think to teach Jake when he was younger, but Jake has always been terrible for running up to other dogs. So, I thought it would be good impulse control to teach Arrow - if he recalls off a ball, he will recall off anything... and so far it seems to be working


----------



## tabulahrasa

Ok - so he's on lead only at the moment, so the first one's a sit, wait, recall in the garden, but I did a random one when he'd found something he shouldn't in the house as well, I figured that counted as a distraction? Especially because all he got was a chin rub for that one, lol

[URL=http://i100.photobucket.com/albums/m38/tabulahrasa/E9A9FF35-EF6C-4B4C-B637-C1C212ECA562-1627-000001BA1D4EAE9C_zps3db62752.mp4]

[URL=http://i100.photobucket.com/albums/m38/tabulahrasa/F38C7B13-62F9-4930-A317-63A4C8B3CB72-1627-000001BAA79A6369_zps5216c403.mp4]


----------



## Labrador Laura

Has this ended yet?

I think I'm the next one to go. 
Ive got my videos ready so I'll post them once the scoring is up from canine K9.


----------



## Vicki

Isn't anyone (canine K9?) going to set up the leader board soon?

I'm looking forward to start with the next one


----------



## Canine K9

I forgot sorry guys! Will do It in the next hour or so


----------



## Hanwombat

My puppy has just gotten good at recall today but its ended gah


----------



## Canine K9

Leaderboard is as follows
Labrador laura is to choose next trick

DONUT76 - 3 
MCKENZIE - 3
SLB - PEN - 1 
LABRADOR LAURA - MYLO - 4 ZAB 4(To choose next challenge)
CANINE K-9 - 4 
MOONVIOLET - 1
COCKERSINDIE - 4
JESSINCAFCR - INCA - 2 
TACEY- 5
MISS RV - 4
SARAH1983 - 4
LAUREN5159 - 2
LOZZIBEAR  JAKE/ 5  ARROW/ 5
NICKY10 - 2 
SPRINGERHUSKY - 4
PUPCAKES - DOTTIE/1 - CHARLIE/1 
FREDDIE AND FRANK - 4
VICKI- 5
SEZEELSON - 1 
GINGERRODGERS - 4
PAWSONME - 5
ASTRO2011- 2
PAULA07  5
DIEFENBAKER - 3
CHARLEIGH - 3
PICKLELILY - 5
SPRINGFIELDBEAN - 1
BEARCUB - 2
MEGAN M - QUINN/2 - KODI/3 - ROSE/3
REDD123 - 2
TOLLISTY -1 (not sure whether you're using all 3 or just Tilly?)
TABULAHRASA -2
FOXYROCKMEISTER - 2
HANWOMBAT - 1 
JEZAVIX - 1
SHARLOID- 1


----------



## Labrador Laura

Sorry i've been so longer, been at work then walked the dogs then had visitors 

Okay the next Challenege is 'Speak' This can end on Tuesday night or Wednesday depending on how everyone feels about it.
Good luck 

Mr Mylo : 
[youtube_browser]ASbxwdUcArs[/youtube_browser]

Zab:
[youtube_browser]mNN7IuMt_t8[/youtube_browser]


----------



## PawsOnMe

I tried teaching Jasper 'speak' a few weeks ago, he just stares at me like :skep: 'i can tell its you who's knocking'. Gonna be fun


----------



## Sarah1983

I don't think we'll get any points for this one, I've yet to find a way to convince Silent Bob to make a sound.


----------



## Canine K9

This will work well Bailey loves to talk. A bit too much


----------



## Labrador Laura

Sarah1983 said:


> I don't think we'll get any points for this one, I've yet to find a way to convince Silent Bob to make a sound.


It's taken me ages to teach Zab to 'speak'  He wouldn't do it for food or toys until he started loving tennis balls so I tried him then and once he barked I throw the ball and then it clicked with him and he'll do is most times on command now.


----------



## Sarah1983

Labrador Laura said:


> It's taken me ages to teach Zab to 'speak'  He wouldn't do it for food or toys until he started loving tennis balls so I tried him then and once he barked I throw the ball and then it clicked with him and he'll do is most times on command now.


Spencer only barks once in a blue moon and then it's usually a single bark and back to silence for weeks or months lol. I've been trying for 18 months to teach him to speak but just can't catch it.


----------



## Vicki

I have waited to teach her this, because she's quite vocal and tend to bark when I try to teach her things and she doesn't understand. But it's about time that I start teaching it, since it's something she needs to learn for competitions. It shouldn't be too hard to teach her, but I think it's best I wait until tomorrow, don't think my neighbours would appreciate it if I started right now


----------



## Guest

Kenzie does a really soft growly sound for speak (it's still speaking!) so I just tried to video it on my phone, but she's too soft and it doesn't pick her up! I'll have to try again.


----------



## Labrador Laura

Sarah1983 said:


> Spencer only barks once in a blue moon and then it's usually a single bark and back to silence for weeks or months lol. I've been trying for 18 months to teach him to speak but just can't catch it.


Aww bless him, it's not a bad thing he's quiet. Zab doesn't stop, he barks on most commands now


----------



## Hanwombat

MMM I may struggle with this one for my pup, we shall see


----------



## Megan_M

Quinn can do this already but too late at night to get a video so will have to wait til tomorrow 

Never taught Rose or Kodi this one, not sure they will manage it, but will have a go with both


----------



## Guest

This little dog cracks me up :lol: :lol: :lol:

(She's quite hard to hear but it's a little growly sound)

[youtube_browser]?v=i42kYdAqasc&feature=youtu.be[/youtube_browser]


----------



## tabulahrasa

Oh - I'm another one with a non-barker.


----------



## Labrador Laura

McKenzie said:


> This little dog cracks me up :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> (She's quite hard to hear but it's a little growly sound)
> 
> [youtube_browser]?v=i42kYdAqasc&feature=youtu.be[/youtube_browser]


Awww , I love her shuffling


----------



## Donut76

ummmmmmm

My pup never SHUTS UP !! so how do you teach SPEAK !!!


----------



## lozzibear

Hopefully Jake will catch on to this quite easy... Arrow isn't a barker but he does a funny howl (I swear he thinks he is actually a husky) and I have been meaning to put a cue on that so that can be his 'speak'!


----------



## SpringerHusky

I may have to pass one this one just because it's one of the tricks I don't like to teach  but we'll see.


----------



## Vicki

I think Chansa liked this challenge  At least it wasn't very hard to teach, since she likes to hear her voice. We still have a long way to go before it's ready for competitions (then she have to sit in a heeling position without moving her feet and bark continuously on command and stop immidiately on command).

[youtube_browser]h5LZDRBEfrg&feature=c4-overview&list=UUMkG5h4AqllVj105s9ZCn0A[/youtube_browser]

A little tip for those of you with dogs that are vocal- don't reward the barking, reward the quiet.


----------



## sharloid

I thought huskies were supposed to be vocal but mine are all quiet... not sure I'll be able to teach this one.


----------



## Canine K9

Here is Bailey`s Speak 
Trick contest #6 Speak - YouTube


----------



## diefenbaker

A moo and a bark for good measure.

[youtube_browser]RaOaO_6XjNA[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Tacey

April's command for speak is "woof" 

[youtube_browser]al7eDrMJU38[/youtube_browser]

Also she quite often makes these funny little "talking" sounds 

[youtube_browser]M4aE78eBVhc[/youtube_browser]


----------



## PawsOnMe

When is the deadline for this one? I can't find anything that makes him bark so i'm having to capture it when someone is at the door and so far I've had one visitor  so might take a while. think I'm gonna have to pass on this one.


----------



## tabulahrasa

PawsOnMe said:


> When is the deadline for this one? I can't find anything that makes him bark so i'm having to capture it when someone is at the door and so far I've had one visitor  so might take a while. think I'm gonna have to pass on this one.


Brock doesn't even do that...he barks once or very rarely twice randomly at night if one of the trees in the garden does something wrong, but that can be weeks apart. That's about it really.

I have just realized that one of my cats speaks on command and has a pretty decent recall and I'm now kicking myself that I didn't think to enter her earlier, rofl


----------



## missRV

Does it have to be on command? I've got a load of videos of her barking when I say "Buddy" but that's not a command, that's to dog next door's name and she loves him  she runs off looking for him 

Any tips on doing it on command?


----------



## Jezavix

Oops. forgot to record the recall. 

And Elsa's barked... maybe two or three times in the year we've had her.
Lucy has barked a grand total of once in her 13 years with us (she seemed to scare herself so much with the shock of actually making a loud noise that it's never happened since) so I don't think I stand a chance on this one.
I can try and figure out a way to make Elsa bark, but I don't fancy my chances.


----------



## Charleigh

Here's ours  
[youtube_browser]lEJ0AIgyzbI[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Vicki

missRV said:


> Does it have to be on command? I've got a load of videos of her barking when I say "Buddy" but that's not a command, that's to dog next door's name and she loves him  she runs off looking for him
> 
> Any tips on doing it on command?


Why can't Buddy be a command? In my opinion you can use whatever word you want as a command.

I once heard someone use the command "skatjävel", which roughly means "effing magpie" on a working trial. It's not the usual command for "speak", but it worked.

My ex OH wanted me to teach the dog I had then to bark when I said "Bill Gates" and become quiet (and if possible wag her tail) when I said "Steve Jobs", but I never did because it was difficult to teach her to bark.


----------



## missRV

Vicki said:


> Why can't Buddy be a command? In my opinion you can use whatever word you want as a command.
> 
> I once heard someone use the command "skatjävel", which roughly means "effing magpie" on a working trial. It's not the usual command for "speak", but it worked.
> 
> My ex OH wanted me to teach the dog I had then to bark when I said "Bill Gates" and become quiet (and if possible wag her tail) when I said "Steve Jobs", but I never did because it was difficult to teach her to bark.


Lol, thanks 

I doubt this will be good enough but we have a starting point, to prove that 'buddy' works every time





Although when I say Buddy she runs off to look for him


----------



## CockersIndie

Speak  she's a gobby cow so capturing it was relatively straightforward!

Sep 29, 2013 - YouTube


----------



## Labrador Laura

Tacey said:


> April's command for speak is "woof"
> 
> [youtube_browser]al7eDrMJU38[/youtube_browser]
> 
> Also she quite often makes these funny little "talking" sounds
> 
> [youtube_browser]M4aE78eBVhc[/youtube_browser]


Lol the second video really made me laugh, I love how she copies you.


----------



## tabulahrasa

Well I'm still waiting for a bark...so to amuse me while I waited.

Willow - recall 
[URL=http://i100.photobucket.com/albums/m38/tabulahrasa/70C148E0-7C20-4BA5-909A-F2F1AA5340FA-178-00000081E66CAB3F_zps4aaf4e24.mp4]

Willow - talking
[URL=http://i100.photobucket.com/albums/m38/tabulahrasa/BED16534-A4F9-40D8-AE4F-F35AF948513F-178-000000823F812C2C_zpsf0231d0d.mp4]

and just because it made me laugh, what happened when I tried to get her to talk last night.
[URL=http://i100.photobucket.com/albums/m38/tabulahrasa/38863FFB-B016-4BE5-ABEC-8802A7BBE995-178-00000082C4914F54_zpsee627304.mp4]


----------



## Picklelily

I won't be able to post mine until much later this evening, hope that's ok?

Pickle does speak beautifully but its a quiet little mumble, which is amazing considering how much she barks :biggrin5:

I wonder would it be a mistake to teach her shout?


----------



## Freddie and frank

Oh crikey...Freddie is sooooo quiet. Hardly ever hear him bark. 

Bella is still working on not barking, we're getting there but she has the odd slip up, and I've never used her for this challenge.

So, I think we'll skip this one.


----------



## Vicki

Picklelily said:


> I wonder would it be a mistake to teach her shout?


I don't think it would be a mistake, as long as you're careful what you reward. It's a good idea to teach "quiet" first and then only reward when they are quiet. In the beginning you have to reward the barking though, so that they understand that that's the behaviour you want, but you usually don't have to reward the barking very much with dogs that barks a lot. It's kind of self rewarding.

I would love to have a "whisper" and a "shout", but I doubt there's a volume switch on my dog


----------



## GingerRogers

I have no idea if I will do this one :frown5: we have enough noise already, I know people do say its good to teach it on command though, never quite got my head round why 

Quiet is still a work in progress lol!

If I decide to do it she makes some hilarious noises so............


----------



## Donut76

normally i cant STOP Angel Barking & DREAD any noise at the front 

Today I cant get her TO BARK !! she is just not getting it lol

Now i want somebody to knock on the door lol


----------



## Paula07

Here's Nicky's 'speak'. Ignore Tig in the background, whenever Nick 'speaks' Tig has to join in with his silly noises!


----------



## Picklelily

Well heres our speak no shouting yet but speaking will do for now 

[youtube_browser]fFQKZ2Ictn0[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Donut76

WHOOOOO She got it  & seemed to enjoy herself once she realised what I wanted 

Gonna try to film it tomorrow  


THEN im gonna learn QUIET (tho i use the word ENOUGH)


----------



## lozzibear

I don't think my two are going to manage this one... neither of them have made a sound since I have been trying to teach this!


----------



## Donut76

lozzibear said:


> I don't think my two are going to manage this one... neither of them have made a sound since I have been trying to teach this!


I started with Angel at 9am & i know it wasnt constant (i also left her alone from 1.50-3.30) but she finally "got it" at about 5pm LOL


----------



## lozzibear

Donut76 said:


> I started with Angel at 9am & i know it wasnt constant (i also left her alone from 1.50-3.30) but she finally "got it" at about 5pm LOL


I just can't get mine to make a noise to put a marker to it... I have tried knocking on the door, howling at them, saying 'what's that' lol... nothing has gotten them to make a noise...


----------



## Donut76

lozzibear said:


> I just can't get mine to make a noise to put a marker to it... I have tried knocking on the door, howling at them, saying 'what's that' lol... nothing has gotten them to make a noise...


awww thats what i was like till 5 when Hubby walked into the kitchen & she barked in excitement & i was all over it LOL then hubby started with a silly good girl voice & hug & she barked again (by now she was running in circles) & i said SPEAK & gave her some meat & after about 15mins she was getting a bit over excited & sitting infront of me & barking without a cue so we stopped lol

GOOD LUCK


----------



## Donut76

Angels Speak - she has eaten me out of house & home to do this but she enjoyed this one


----------



## GingerRogers

Ok I gave in the competitive element took over but it was useful.

Speak
[youtube_browser]K0bDzodGAfE[/youtube_browser]

I think maybe 'they' are right it did seem to cement the difference once I had given the quiet command she wouldnt speak even though I asked her to  but then I suppose that means its not anyway proofed lol.

Quiet
[youtube_browser]CGHU0o4yIvY[/youtube_browser]

Please dog have let me get them the right way round or I will be looking a plonker 

Sorry I haven't listened to everyone elses can only do it when ninjas not around.

But April sounds like that youtube dog with the cheesey bacon chicken sandwiches that are given to the cat, lol!


----------



## Megan_M

Here's Quinn's...not the best, due to a combination of things not done much training the past few months so he's slipping a bit in some of his commands...but loving this thread as its meaning we are doing more training

In the garden on Sunday and then in the kitchen today





Not trying with Rose...does howling on command count as speaking? If so and its still open tomorrow will get a video of Kodi doing that.


----------



## Labrador Laura

Everyone okay to end this challenge tomorrow ?
Give the rest a chance to get their videos in


----------



## Goofy Supertramp

I have one dog who would do anything I could dream up, he's always asking to do new tricks. He is the Louie Spence of the canine world, always prancing about wanting attention and being a drama queen.
My other dog won't do anything at all, apart from sit, possibly, if there's an ice cream in it. 
The moral of this story is I'm not a good dog trainer, I just happen to have one show-off dog!
Nice thread, I'm enjoying the videos, I will try to upload something but haven't yet got to grips with uploading photos


----------



## Labrador Laura

Sorry it's so late but been at work all day and only just settled down so came straight on here to do the leaderboard. 

So here's the updated leadboard -
Mckenie is to choose the next challenge

DONUT76 - 4
MCKENZIE - 4 (Next to choose)
SLB - PEN - 1 
LABRADOR LAURA - MYLO - 5 ZAB 5
CANINE K-9 - 5 
MOONVIOLET - 1
COCKERSINDIE - 5
JESSINCAFCR - INCA - 2 
TACEY- 6
MISS RV - 5
SARAH1983 - 4
LAUREN5159 - 2
LOZZIBEAR  JAKE/ 5  ARROW/ 5
NICKY10 - 2 
SPRINGERHUSKY - 4
PUPCAKES - DOTTIE/1 - CHARLIE/1 
FREDDIE AND FRANK - 4
VICKI- 6
SEZEELSON - 1 
GINGERRODGERS - 5
PAWSONME - 5
ASTRO2011- 2
PAULA07  6
DIEFENBAKER - 4
CHARLEIGH - 4
PICKLELILY - 6
SPRINGFIELDBEAN - 1
BEARCUB - 2
MEGAN M - QUINN/3 - KODI/4 - ROSE/3
REDD123 - 2
TOLLISTY -1 
TABULAHRASA -2
FOXYROCKMEISTER - 2
HANWOMBAT - 1 
JEZAVIX - 1
SHARLOID- 1


----------



## Guest

Ok peeps, the next challenge is SPIN :w00t:

Extra for Experts - can your dog do it both clockwise and anti-clockwise??? 

Here's one I prepared earlier 

[youtube_browser]?v=7ke4906P_Z4[/youtube_browser]

(She goes by my hand signals which is why she's already doing it by the time I get the words out!)


----------



## Donut76

When is it due - Im busy all day tomorrow (doctors appts for the girls then work pah) so cant start till Friday - gonna have to see if i can find a Vid of this one too LOL


----------



## Tacey

Aprils spins. Excuse the state of my room - especially my chewed bed. Guess who did that?! 

[youtube_browser]uNqmZEQScNE[/youtube_browser]

And here is a rather cute video of her doing a few little spins as a puppy  (at the time I didn't really mean to teach her - she just sort of picked it up somehow!)

[youtube_browser]o0wqjTivekE[/youtube_browser]


----------



## PawsOnMe

Jasper's twirl 



Edit- had to re-add video, my photos and videos keep going missing.


----------



## lozzibear

Jake can do this one both ways  Will need to get to work on Arrow though!


----------



## tabulahrasa

What no points for the speaking cat?:001_tongue: lol

Spin...ooh I've been meaning to try that with him


----------



## SpringerHusky

Awesome, Brody can do these already so will get them up later


----------



## Lauren5159

I've been MIA for a while but Skip can already do this one so we shall post tomorrow


----------



## Guest

Donut76 said:


> When is it due - Im busy all day tomorrow (doctors appts for the girls then work pah) so cant start till Friday - gonna have to see if i can find a Vid of this one too LOL


How about we leave it open until Saturday evening (your time)?


----------



## Labrador Laura

tabulahrasa said:


> What no points for the speaking cat?:001_tongue: lol
> 
> Spin...ooh I've been meaning to try that with him


Aww the talking cat was pretty awesome but I think the dogs would have a thing to say if a cat starts showing them up on the leaderboard


----------



## Paula07

Nicky's twist(left) and spin(right)


----------



## Lauren5159

Skip's spin 

PF Trick - Spin ) - YouTube


----------



## Jezavix

Here's Elsa's twirl and spin. :3
[youtube_browser]uwLbFeMC_5c[/youtube_browser]


----------



## diefenbaker

Move over Strictly the Dancing Demi-Mute is here.

[youtube_browser]AxQTabwuCtA[/youtube_browser]


----------



## sharloid

Broder already knows spin, he does it really slowly though:

[youtube_browser]YOnebPbZztw[/youtube_browser]

Kindra is in the process of learning it:

[youtube_browser]Pnrb3oGAqWo[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Hanwombat

i'll try and teach my pup this at the weekend


----------



## tabulahrasa

Labrador Laura said:


> Aww the talking cat was pretty awesome but I think the dogs would have a thing to say if a cat starts showing them up on the leaderboard


Ah see Brock's used to being ruled over by cats, lol.

Well today I started whistle training and trying to do spin - whistle training is going much better than spin.

Whistle = good stuff he's grasped no bother, following food round in a circle just confuses him, he keeps just sitting down and doing his look I'm a good boy expression, lol.


----------



## Canine K9

Bailey`s Spin
Trick contest #7 spin - YouTube


----------



## missRV

whena the deadline? eould it be ok if i did mine tomorrow? Ive had very little time this week


----------



## Hanwombat

I've started trying to teach Io to 'Spin'. Shes not quite grasping it but watch this space.


----------



## Guest

missRV said:


> whena the deadline? eould it be ok if i did mine tomorrow? Ive had very little time this week


Deadline Saturday night (your time!)


----------



## Charleigh

I'll do this later with Teddy, she used to be able to do this, but we haven't done it in a while.


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Sorry, I got carried away, couldn't decide which video to post so you're getting all 3!!





Strictly come dancing here we come!!!


----------



## SpringerHusky

Sorry just a quickie again between cleaning my apartment up, this was in our hallway as my apartment is too messy lol 

[youtube_browser]03OmVPqiEAI[/youtube_browser]


----------



## missRV

McKenzie said:


> Deadline Saturday night (your time!)


Fab thanks 

Only just realised how bad that came out then, I can't type on my phone!


----------



## lozzibear

Here is Jake and Arrow's attempt... Jake loves this one, it is one of his favourites and it is his 'fall back' trick so if he wants something but doesn't know how to get it, he spins  Mine have 'spin' for one way and 'twist' for the other. Arrow is still learning, so has done well but he is somewhat unenthusiastic 

[youtube_browser]eNtdua6Hfbc[/youtube_browser]


----------



## SpringerHusky

lozzibear said:


> Mine have 'spin' for one way and 'twist' for the other.


Yes, Brody has Spin for one direction and Around for the other but as in the hallway can also use hand signals when I've not got a ball in one hand and camera in the other lol


----------



## missRV

hope this works im on my phone


----------



## GingerRogers

zoomy spins 

For some reason I managed to stick 3 videos together by accident, I had wondered how to do that and still dont know  but I can't unstick them so sorry its a longer than intended video.

We could do spin - clockwise, and round- anticlockwise, already, so I tried to work on it beside me (at the end of the video), she will only go one way on each side, away from the leg and I cant get her to sit close up if any of the experts have any tips. 

[youtube_browser]mikrMwp9N9Q[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Charleigh

Teddy's spin and twirl, sorry it's such bad quality! 

[youtube_browser]EsVdvh7X9TY[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Alice Childress

foxyrockmeister said:


> Sorry, I got carried away, couldn't decide which video to post so you're getting all 3!!


Ohhh how I love these two dogs :001_tt1:


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Alice Childress said:


> Ohhh how I love these two dogs :001_tt1:


Aww thank you  I find them kind of special too!


----------



## LynnM

I wish I wasn't such a technophobe then I could post Alfie and Tia doing spins. They do them in unison and super fast. It only took Tia 2 choccy buttons to learn it......she's such a greedy monkey 

Alfie wasn't interested in learning how to do it and would just look at me as if I was daft then one day out of the blue he did it when I asked Tia to spin. My two are only strange


----------



## Freddie and frank

oh flip, i've forgotten about this until about half hour ago.

we did a couple of spins yesterday, so this is what we have....

Freddie doing a spin.

PF spin - YouTube

excuse my legwarmers...i live in them


----------



## Vicki

I've been working a lot so I didn't have time to teach her to spin both clockwise and counter clockwise, so this will have to do:

[youtube_browser]QxVe-TJnsbs&feature=c4-overview&list=UUMkG5h4AqllVj105s9ZCn0A[/youtube_browser]

I will however teach her to spin both ways in the future since it's a great way to warm her up before physical activities such as bike joring or ski goring.


----------



## Megan_M

This is where I'm at with the boys...need to make the hand single smaller if ya get what I mean lol... But very happy with them both as I only did two 3min sessions with them each to get where we are

Rose refused to do it on camera she does know it just didn't want to do it and I didn't want to force her

Please excuse the mess in the background redecorating most of the house so stuff is everywhere atm

Kodi


Quinn


----------



## Guest

Closes tonight peeps


----------



## Donut76

Not gonna manage this one Just havent found 5 mins to be able to try 

Kids have some mega homework & ive been helping my bro & sis in law out with the twins .. well basically life this week got full LOL

Never mind ill try the next one


----------



## sharloid

[youtube_browser]z2ONDsBa--A[/youtube_browser]

Hooray for little Yla. I'm not sure if this counts.


----------



## Picklelily

[youtube_browser]4AxmABMkQRo[/youtube_browser]

Here is ours ignore the little wanders off in the middle please  She has been a little monkey tonight.


----------



## Picklelily

Tacey said:


> Aprils spins. Excuse the state of my room - especially my chewed bed. Guess who did that?!
> 
> [youtube_browser]uNqmZEQScNE[/youtube_browser]
> 
> And here is a rather cute video of her doing a few little spins as a puppy  (at the time I didn't really mean to teach her - she just sort of picked it up somehow!)
> 
> [youtube_browser]o0wqjTivekE[/youtube_browser]


That's soooooooooooo cute


----------



## Picklelily

sharloid said:


> [youtube_browser]z2ONDsBa--A[/youtube_browser]
> 
> Hooray for little Yla. I'm not sure if this counts.


And this one ohhh I just want a cuddle of a puppy now.


----------



## PawsOnMe

When does this one finish?


----------



## Guest

PawsOnMe said:


> When does this one finish?


Oops it finished yesterday  If you have an entry you can stick it on before I do the league table


----------



## PawsOnMe

McKenzie said:


> Oops it finished yesterday  If you have an entry you can stick it on before I do the league table


I've already put my video on, I was just curious :smile5:


----------



## tabulahrasa

Well I never got any further than luring a confused boy round in a circle, lol, Friday and Saturday were mostly spent dealing with my human stroppy teenagers instead of my canine one. 

My house is not fun sometimes.


----------



## Tollisty

Could someone list all the challenges? I'm doing a similar thing on the toller forum and looking for ideas 

I know it's late and i've missed a few! but here is Tilly spin and twist
Tilly spin/twist - YouTube


----------



## GingerRogers

Tollisty said:


> Could someone list all the challenges? I'm doing a similar thing on the toller forum and looking for ideas
> 
> I know it's late and i've missed a few! but here is Tilly spin and twist
> Tilly spin/twist - YouTube


Very quietly done 

We have had Paw, Down, Shy, Wave, Recall, Speak and Spin.


----------



## Tollisty

Thank you.

She does it all on hand signals, she loves to spin so now I just have to move my finger and she spins :lol:


----------



## SpringerHusky

I think Mckenzie has got sidetracked  off to go send a reminder


----------



## Guest

So sorry everyone, I completely forgot about this! 

Here's the updated leadboard.
Tacey is to choose the next challenge

DONUT76 - 4
MCKENZIE - 5
SLB - PEN - 1 
LABRADOR LAURA - MYLO - 5 ZAB 5
CANINE K-9 - 6 
MOONVIOLET - 1
COCKERSINDIE - 5
JESSINCAFCR - INCA - 2 
TACEY- 7 (Next to choose)
MISS RV - 6
SARAH1983 - 4
LAUREN5159 - 3
LOZZIBEAR &#8211; JAKE/ 6 &#8211; ARROW/ 6
NICKY10 - 2 
SPRINGERHUSKY - 5
PUPCAKES - DOTTIE/1 - CHARLIE/1 
FREDDIE AND FRANK - 5
VICKI- 7
SEZEELSON - 1 
GINGERROGERS - 6
PAWSONME - 6
ASTRO2011- 2
PAULA07 &#8211; 7
DIEFENBAKER - 5
CHARLEIGH - 5
PICKLELILY - 7
SPRINGFIELDBEAN - 1
BEARCUB - 2
MEGAN M - QUINN/4 - KODI/5 - ROSE/3
REDD123 - 2
TOLLISTY -1 
TABULAHRASA -2
FOXYROCKMEISTER - 3
HANWOMBAT - 1 
JEZAVIX - 2
SHARLOID- BRODER/2 - KINDRA/1 - YLA/1
TOLLISTY - 1


----------



## Tacey

The next trick  Is "hold".

Have your dogs hold an object - any object - for you for a minimum of three seconds, without chewing it.

And here's one I prepared earlier  April is holding a pen, then a credit card, then a piece of paper.
[youtube_browser]r7WMUzhSFnc[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

Tacey said:


> The next trick  Is "hold".
> 
> Have your dogs hold an object - any object - for you for a minimum of three seconds, without chewing it.
> 
> And here's one I prepared earlier  April is holding a pen, then a credit card, then a piece of paper.
> [youtube_browser]r7WMUzhSFnc[/youtube_browser]


That's really cute :001_wub:

I think we'll be able to learn this one - when's the cutoff?


----------



## Tacey

McKenzie said:


> That's really cute :001_wub:
> 
> I think we'll be able to learn this one - when's the cutoff?


Shall we say till Friday evening for now, and we can always extend it 

It's a nice easy one to shape with the clicker


----------



## Picklelily

McKenzie said:


> That's really cute :001_wub:
> 
> I think we'll be able to learn this one - when's the cutoff?


Ohhh good one I hadn't thought of training the monster to do this. Now where did I put my clicker?


----------



## Freddie and frank

Tacey said:


> The next trick  Is "hold".
> 
> Have your dogs hold an object - any object - for you for a minimum of three seconds, without chewing it.
> 
> And here's one I prepared earlier  April is holding a pen, then a credit card, then a piece of paper.
> [youtube_browser]r7WMUzhSFnc[/youtube_browser]


Wow. That's brilliant. So cute. :001_wub:
This one will be interesting with Freddie......

Off to YouTube to find a video


----------



## Tollisty

I just did this one for the toller forum :lol:

Tilly
Tilly hold - YouTube

Will get a vid later of her holding odd things


----------



## sharloid

McKenzie said:


> So sorry everyone, I completely forgot about this!
> 
> Here's the updated leadboard.
> Tacey is to choose the next challenge


I'm confused how the scoring works. Do you not get points for each dog? 



Tacey said:


> The next trick  Is "hold".
> 
> Have your dogs hold an object - any object - for you for a minimum of three seconds, without chewing it.


I've got no chance. I've been trying to teach this for weeks.


----------



## Guest

sharloid said:


> I'm confused how the scoring works. Do you not get points for each dog?


Sorry, I just copied what the person before me did. Did all 3 dogs do the other trick too, or just this one? If only one of them did the other trick you did, which dog was it?


----------



## sharloid

McKenzie said:


> Sorry, I just copied what the person before me did. Did all 3 dogs do the other trick too, or just this one? If only one of them did the other trick you did, which dog was it?


Broder did recall and all 3 did spin.


----------



## Lauren5159

This one will be interesting! 

Dexter can do it but I've worked with Skip until now so it looks like the little munchkin and I have some work to do


----------



## sharloid

Any tips for this challenge? I can get them all to target an item but they won't mouth it!


----------



## Donut76

Not even going to try lol


----------



## GingerRogers

We are going to find this hard too but will give it a go, 3 secs we might manage it, she is a big mouther but not a holder 

Kenzie can you edit my name please, GingerRoDgers looks like Todgers .

I have let it slide till now but it is just going to be perpetuated :nonod: if I dont say anything now. 

I know you just copied it but please and thank you!


----------



## lozzibear

Jake knows how to do this one... Arrow will be a challenge though, because he always drops stuff so it can be thrown!


----------



## Tacey

You can always try it with something simple such as a toy or a ball.


----------



## Vicki

Here's Chansa holding a few objects such as a pen, a mgazine, a sock, a remote control, a mobile phone, a tug toy, a dumbbell and a biscuit. She holds them longer than 3 seconds, but not without a little chewing sometimes. We've worked hard on this, because she was extremely intense and just threw herself at everything, chewing (the dumbbell shows evidence of her chewing) and tearing it in little pieces, if possible. That's why I use very low, sometimes barely audible, commands- a command given in the wrong tone of voice can make her over excited.

[youtube_browser]7UlfjjHIcVo&feature=c4-overview&list=UUMkG5h4AqllVj105s9ZCn0A[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Tacey

Vicki said:


> Here's Chansa holding a few objects such as a pen, a mgazine, a sock, a remote control, a mobile phone, a tug toy, a dumbbell and a biscuit. She holds them longer than 3 seconds, but not without a little chewing sometimes. We've worked hard on this, because she was extremely intense and just threw herself at everything, chewing (the dumbbell shows evidence of her chewing) and tearing it in little pieces, if possible. That's why I use very low, sometimes barely audible, commands- a command given in the wrong tone of voice can make her over excited.
> 
> [youtube_browser]7UlfjjHIcVo&feature=c4-overview&list=UUMkG5h4AqllVj105s9ZCn0A[/youtube_browser]


Fantastic!


----------



## GingerRogers

Tacey said:


> You can always try it with something simple such as a toy or a ball.


 thats allowed?? of course she will hold her toys but I just know she wont hold random objects  I have tried to teach it for a retrieve. :nonod:


----------



## Tacey

GingerRogers said:


> thats allowed?? of course she will hold her toys but I just know she wont hold random objects  I have tried to teach it for a retrieve. :nonod:


As long as she is actually holding it for you (not just carrying it around or fetching it) and not chewing it  you can always move onto more difficult objects later


----------



## sharloid

Tacey said:


> You can always try it with something simple such as a toy or a ball.


Yes... simple...


----------



## GingerRogers

Tacey said:


> As long as she is actually holding it for you (not just carrying it around or fetching it) and not chewing it  you can always move onto more difficult objects later


Yes I can start with something I know she will hold, and shape it from there, thank you!


----------



## SLB

Sorry about my unbeknown to you lots bowing out. With Pen's injury and all that I didn't think it was wise to continue on - but didn't realise that we were still counted 

I have Tacey's challenge uploading now - I did it wrong but does retrieving the article and sitting with it class as 3 seconds holding? 

Ignore my ramblings anyway. She's retrieving a jug, makeup brush - and yes she picked it up by the wrong end and my phone..

Pet Forums Challenge.. Retrieve random objects - I think. - YouTube


----------



## sharloid

Does holding an object because he's waiting to play tuggy count? Just got a video of Broder doing this. 

[youtube_browser]55ZVJy1hksI[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Tacey

Hmm, its totally up to you what you consider to 'count' for this trick. I'm not not going to tell anyone that what they've achieved is not good enough - this is just for fun.  However I would really like to see more than a simple retrieve. Ideally you should hand your dog an item and he/she will hold it for you. There is plenty of time to work on this so no need to rush to upload anything.


----------



## CockersIndie

I can't get indie to even take something in her mouth?! She's too interested in the treats to be able to shape the hold!


----------



## SLB

Tacey said:


> Hmm, its totally up to you what you consider to 'count' for this trick. I'm not not going to tell anyone that what they've achieved is not good enough - this is just for fun.  However I would really like to see more than a simple retrieve. Ideally you should hand your dog an item and he/she will hold it for you. There is plenty of time to work on this so no need to rush to upload anything.


Thats a no then 

No problem..


----------



## Guest

Ok GingerRogers-without-a-D your name is fixed 

Sharloid I've updated yours 

Kenzie's holding, but only for a second or two :mellow:

ETA: Breakthrough!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Vicki

By the way, I tried to get Chansa to hold the clicker like Kenzie did in a photo earlier today. She held it, but she's got such a firm grip and caught the clicker with a canine tooth every time, which resulted in a click and of course she dropped it to collect her reward  

It was very cute to see her clicker train herself, though, and I laughed a lot :smile5:


----------



## SLB

Redone 

Pet forums challenge - hold an article for 3 seconds.. - YouTube

Just so you know this is the first time she has held a remote.


----------



## Guest

SLB said:


> Redone
> 
> Pet forums challenge - hold an article for 3 seconds.. - YouTube
> 
> Just so you know this is the first time she has held a remote.


I love her little waggy tail in the background 

I'm struggling to find things that are small and light enough for Kenzie to hold - no remotes here!


----------



## Tacey

SLB said:


> Redone
> 
> Pet forums challenge - hold an article for 3 seconds.. - YouTube
> 
> Just so you know this is the first time she has held a remote.


Good job


----------



## SLB

McKenzie said:


> I love her little waggy tail in the background
> 
> I'm struggling to find things that are small and light enough for Kenzie to hold - no remotes here!


Thats what I laughed at :lol:

What about one of her collars? Or a bean bag toy?



Tacey said:


> Good job


Thanks - it only took us 6 months to teach it.


----------



## Freddie and frank

:thumbup:they're all fab. well done. 

unfortunately, ours isn't going too well, but will keep on with it. 
freddie can be a bit erm, slow at times. bless him, but he does try.

i'm putting a rope toy on the floor, and click when he even looks at it, which isn't very often. i do tap it with my foot and say 'what's this' but i get a paw, a wave, or he just stares through me.  practising his powers of levitation on the box of treats.

perhaps a ball will be better.....watch this space. 

now, bella would be better cause 'hold' is something i'm working on with her towards a retrieve.


----------



## Guest

Ok here's our effort. She caught on pretty quickly, although sometimes she'd drop it too quickly. But here are decent holds with her collar, a little pack of tissues and a toy bone 

[youtube_browser]?v=Vfo1oHorXSA&feature=youtu.be[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Picklelily

OMG everyone is getting so far and I haven't even started yet


----------



## Picklelily

Vicki said:


> By the way, I tried to get Chansa to hold the clicker like Kenzie did in a photo earlier today. She held it, but she's got such a firm grip and caught the clicker with a canine tooth every time, which resulted in a click and of course she dropped it to collect her reward
> 
> It was very cute to see her clicker train herself, though, and I laughed a lot :smile5:


I want to see this


----------



## Vicki

Picklelily said:


> OMG everyone is getting so far and I haven't even started yet


I haven't gotten as far as I have in a short period of time. I have worked on holding things since she was a puppy and she's almost 4 now.

Here she is practicing to hold a tea spoon at 10 weeks:








(I can hardly believe that she once was this small and cute :001_tt1

The first time I presented her with a dumbbell when she was maybe 5 months old, she immidiately jumped up to grab it and when she had pried it out of my hands she jumped up and gave me a swollen lip before running away to chew on it.

It has taken me years to come to this and it's far from perfect.



Picklelily said:


> I want to see this


I'll try to film it tomorrow


----------



## lozzibear

It is slow going with Arrow  so I am putting on Jake's video, just in case I don't get far enough with Arrow... His is holding a sock, a slipper, a bottle with water in it, a pen and a ball... and then holding a ball picking it up of the ground (well, bed)... and then I even put on a wee blooper   Oh, and I forgot to turn the TV off 

[youtube_browser]5QaHdNGSlTE[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

lozzibear said:


> It is slow going with Arrow  so I am putting on Jake's video, just in case I don't get far enough with Arrow... His is holding a sock, a slipper, a bottle with water in it, a pen and a ball... and then holding a ball picking it up of the ground (well, bed)... and then I even put on a wee blooper  * Oh, and I forgot to turn the TV off*


I forgot to turn the telly off on our first take too, but it was on some dreadful infomercial (I wasn't WATCHING it, it was just on IYKWIM) but I decided that no one wanted to listen to that on my video so I did it again


----------



## SLB

McKenzie said:


> Ok here's our effort. She caught on pretty quickly, although sometimes she'd drop it too quickly. But here are decent holds with her collar, a little pack of tissues and a toy bone


I love how she grabs the tissues like - yeah I'll hold! :001_tt1:

Were we supposed to do 3 objects? Best get filming two more.. why don't I read these things properly? :huh: Have to wait till later though - I've ran out of treats.


----------



## Donut76

Tacey said:


> You can always try it with something simple such as a toy or a ball.


She is in a "mood" because she is in season so a lot of things arent going well atm (she was left for about 90mins this morning & has destroyed a cardboard storage box & THANKFULLY the box to the electric guitar she hasnt touched the guitar or the drums coz i have nowhere i can move them too - she has been doing REALLY well with being left recently too )

Im trying to teach her to LEAVE items so i cant use remote or brush or socks or anything that isnt hers & atm she just runs off & hides her toys

We have got to the point that when i instruct her to "leave" something she will do (dropped raw chicken & she stayed where she was & i can put treats almost on her paws) but i think this will just be a bit beyond her atm

We are still trying to work the tricks she hasnt mastered (live wave shy & will add this) but she keeps getting frustrated so think its a few too many too fast


----------



## GingerRogers

McKenzie said:


> Ok GingerRogers-without-a-D your name is fixed
> 
> Sharloid I've updated yours
> 
> Kenzie's holding, but only for a second or two :mellow:
> 
> ETA: Breakthrough!!! :thumbsup:


Thank you McKenzie, I look less rude now :blush2:

Vicki Chansa is a very clever dog and you a very astute trainer 

I dont know why but Kenzie holding the tissues really made me laugh, (love her collar BTW) looked like you were trying to gag her


----------



## tabulahrasa

Brock will hold anything...but just because he likes having things in his mouth, does that count? lol


----------



## Freddie and frank

I think we may be getting somewhere....sssshhhhhh. :thumbup:

Freddie will pick a ball up and 'hold it' for ..........ONE SECOND.....YAAAAAYYYYY. :thumbup:

It's been a hard slog, this one. Will keep going though.


----------



## Tollisty

Tilly holding a chewstick 

Tilly hold chewstick - YouTube


----------



## Paula07

Nicky doesn't hold anything so this was a bit of a challenge but we got there in the end .

Here is Nicky's 'hold'. 


:001_wub:


----------



## SpringerHusky

Brody thinks he's funny & keeps running off with the items to his bed so he can hoard them


----------



## Donut76

we have kinda been working towards this

She does 1 of 2 things

1) runs off & hides everything (i can only use her own items as im trying to stop her pinching everything else anyway)
2) puts it in her mouth drops it & looks at me saying "ive dropped it where is my reward"

Hmmmmmm


----------



## Picklelily

I'm still struggling I can get her to put the item in her mouth but she mouths it like crazy and then drops it.

Any tips?


----------



## Paula07

Picklelily said:


> I'm still struggling I can get her to put the item in her mouth but she mouths it like crazy and then drops it.
> 
> Any tips?


We were at this stage and I started only clicking whenever he had the item in the right position and put pressure on it and he soon got it. He was nibbling, spitting out and holding his paw at his face whist holding-this all got no click. I hope that makes sense!


----------



## Guest

Paula07 said:


> We were at this stage and I started only clicking whenever he had the item in the right position and put pressure on it and he soon got it. He was nibbling, spitting out and holding his paw at his face whist holding-this all got no click. I hope that makes sense!


This is what I did too - initially I clicked as soon as she had it in her mouth, but after she had the idea I only clicked when she held it for longer periods.


----------



## SpringerHusky

I'm going to post a video, he got 2 items does that count but you also get to see what he's doing. It's weird, he only does this when i've got the camera  otherwise I can give him anything and he'll hold it.


----------



## Paula07

Does it need to be three items? 
If so, were out. Nicky hates when I video him so "forgets" everytime I take the camera out.  Took us a while just to get him on video holding the envelope never mind another two things. :scared:


----------



## SpringerHusky

Ok I went back and checked it seems 3 seconds got confused amongst everyone with 3 items  nevermind off to go film again, we can do that no problem but he doesn't want to hold 3 items on camera.


----------



## Guest

Paula07 said:


> We were at this stage and I started only clicking whenever he had the item in the right position and put pressure on it and he soon got it. He was nibbling, spitting out and holding his paw at his face whist holding-this all got no click. I hope that makes sense!


I don't think it has to be three items - I think 1 would suffice. I just did 3 because I could!


----------



## missRV

were out on this.... she cant get the hang of it at all


----------



## SpringerHusky

McKenzie said:


> I don't think it has to be three items - I think 1 would suffice. I just did 3 because I could!


Now we know who's to blame :devil: :001_tt2: :lol:

Brody's not doing any of it right now, i'm still frustrated from earlier so he's obviously feeling it.


----------



## PawsOnMe

Got a fat lip from Jasper flinging the items at me  plus i'm a bit delayed with my clicker my thumb keeps locking on one hand so having to do it with my non dominant hand, they're a bit slow and i'm clicking for him throwing them at me . will try again tomorrow with verbal marker and hopefully have a video of him up


----------



## Picklelily

Paula07 said:


> We were at this stage and I started only clicking whenever he had the item in the right position and put pressure on it and he soon got it. He was nibbling, spitting out and holding his paw at his face whist holding-this all got no click. I hope that makes sense!





McKenzie said:


> This is what I did too - initially I clicked as soon as she had it in her mouth, but after she had the idea I only clicked when she held it for longer periods.


Thank you both I will keep at it but I don't think I'm going to be ready by tonight.

Going to the National Space Centre today to discuss a Cub sleepover with them


----------



## GingerRogers

Is it tonight the deadline?? I thought tomorrow , if so no chance, no chance anyway TBH, she will take an item but as soon as I move my hand away she either runs off with it or spits it out, like proper, pah, spit to the side, now give us a treat.

I think she has picked up that I want it in her mouth now as the paw whacking has subsided so thats progress and she sometimes steams ahead when she gets a little idea.


----------



## Donut76

I can now get her to "hold" for a second then she auto drops for a reward SO im fast counting 123 good girl reward so we getting there just dunno how long till she gets there  but its progress

Well done everybody


----------



## Freddie and frank

any chance of extending the deadline till sat evening????  i'm soooo busy with work to do any thing tonight.

if not, don't worry, we'll still persevere.

i may try a new tactic and get him to hold a treat bone....or is that cheating 

loving all the video's btw.


----------



## Tacey

Extended until Sat evening


----------



## Freddie and frank

Tacey said:


> Extended until Sat evening


thank you. :thumbup:

better make sure he can do it now...


----------



## PawsOnMe

Yay he finally got it, Here is Jasper's Hold


----------



## Picklelily

Tacey said:


> Extended until Sat evening


Could I grovel and make it Sunday out all day with my Cubs tomorrow.

Leaving husband to do the training


----------



## Freddie and frank

well ours is pants. 

we don't qualify for any points but this is where we're at.....

Pf hold it - YouTube

and after working until 5 this morning then getting up at 6.30 to start again, i'm too pooped to do anymore.....:Yawn:.....we tried.


----------



## GingerRogers

You are further than me, anything literally gets spat out straight away for TREATS :mellow: if it even makes in the mouth.


----------



## Paula07

Freddie and frank said:


> well ours is pants.
> 
> we don't qualify for any points but this is where we're at.....
> 
> Pf hold it - YouTube
> 
> and after working until 5 this morning then getting up at 6.30 to start again, i'm too pooped to do anymore.....:Yawn:.....we tried.


That was 3 seconds, if you count really fast .

Bless, i think he done well!


----------



## Freddie and frank

GingerRogers said:


> You are further than me, anything literally gets spat out straight away for TREATS :mellow: if it even makes in the mouth.


you mean like this  

Pf spit it out !!! - YouTube


----------



## Freddie and frank

Paula07 said:


> That was 3 seconds, if you count really fast .
> 
> Bless, i think he done well!


 :skep: yes. lol

that was a pretty good go for Freddie.


----------



## sharloid

[youtube_browser]iHdAJJIwUXg[/youtube_browser]

Hooray! I'm so proud of him, I didn't think he'd get this one. It's taken lots of training but he got there.


----------



## Charleigh

What time is the deadline?


----------



## Hanwombat

I won't even begin to try and do this challenge with a 13 week old who wants to eat everything


----------



## Canine K9

Bit of a rubbish attempt but hey we tried 
Trick contest #8 Hold it - YouTube


----------



## missRV

Rosie's had enough of this one 



This wasn't posted for the point but for the giggle


----------



## Tacey

Picklelily said:


> Could I grovel and make it Sunday out all day with my Cubs tomorrow.
> 
> Leaving husband to do the training


Ok, extended until tomorrow evening now


----------



## Charleigh

Ooo we'll post ours tomorrow instead as Teddy is tired and we haven't got a good video.


----------



## SpringerHusky

Tacey said:


> Ok, extended until tomorrow evening now


Thanks, I almost forgot as been crazy busy


----------



## SLB

PF challenge - Hold - YouTube

Does that count for my 2 extra holds?

I forgot the only way to get her to give is my hand under her chin..


----------



## SLB

Where's the next challenge.. come on guys!


----------



## Megan_M

Here's Kodi doing hold


----------



## Charleigh

We finally got one, excuse how bad quality it is. This is as far as we got 

[youtube_browser]0JIj8zjck2s[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Picklelily

Really struggling with this one still but finally getting somewhere. I can't believe she has shown no interest in training all week and had no concentration at all. Tonight she is sitting here crying because she wants to carry on, DOGS!!!! 

So this is the best we have managed so

[youtube_browser]aezNl8nFoJs[/youtube_browser]


----------



## lozzibear

Here is Arrow's 'non-hold'  Ach, he is getting there... hopefully with some more time he will get better. It was always going to be a difficult one with him because anything that can fit is his mouth is, as far as he is concerned, for throwing... so keeping it in the mouth is challenging! He is cute though  I will post a video when he finally gets it  provided this thread is still going by then!

[youtube_browser]GzClG7j9di0[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Tacey

So here is the new leaderboard, hopefully I've done it right and not missed anyone off. 

Tollisty is to choose the next challenge

DONUT76 - 4
MCKENZIE - 6
SLB - PEN - 2
LABRADOR LAURA - MYLO - 5 ZAB 5
CANINE K-9 - 7 
MOONVIOLET - 1
COCKERSINDIE - 5
JESSINCAFCR - INCA - 2 
TACEY- 8
MISS RV - 6
SARAH1983 - 4
LAUREN5159 - 3
LOZZIBEAR  JAKE/ 7  ARROW/ 6
NICKY10 - 2 
SPRINGERHUSKY - 5
PUPCAKES - DOTTIE/1 - CHARLIE/1 
FREDDIE AND FRANK - 5
VICKI- 8
SEZEELSON - 1 
GINGERROGERS - 6
PAWSONME - 7
ASTRO2011- 2
PAULA07  8
DIEFENBAKER - 5
CHARLEIGH - 6
PICKLELILY - 8
SPRINGFIELDBEAN - 1
BEARCUB - 2
MEGAN M - QUINN/4 - KODI/6 - ROSE/3
REDD123 - 2
TOLLISTY -1 
TABULAHRASA -2
FOXYROCKMEISTER - 3
HANWOMBAT - 1 
JEZAVIX - 2
SHARLOID- BRODER/3 - KINDRA/1 - YLA/1
TOLLISTY - 2 (next to choose)


----------



## SLB

Someone give Tollisty a nudge please


----------



## SpringerHusky

Damn timezones it's only 3pm here  I didn't get time that sucks


----------



## Donut76

SpringerHusky said:


> Damn timezones it's only 3pm here  I didn't get time that sucks


maybe we should put a time on for eg 8pm BST Sunday (or whatever) then those in different time zones can work out what that would be in their own time zone?

Did that make sence LOL it is nearly midnight for me & i was in work till 10.30pm LOL


----------



## SpringerHusky

Donut76 said:


> maybe we should put a time on for eg 8pm BST Sunday (or whatever) then those in different time zones can work out what that would be in their own time zone?
> 
> Did that make sence LOL it is nearly midnight for me & i was in work till 10.30pm LOL


Well when people put the time for the UK I usually expect midnight because that's what was going on for a while but guess with the extension and other such things it got confusing.


----------



## Sarah1983

I'm having internet issues and uploading videos just isn't happening at the moment. Not unless I want to spend the entire day uploading a video and doing absolutely nothing else online anyway lol. 

I too thought midnight would be the cut off for the challenges and think it does get a bit confusing if one challenge ends at midnight, another at 6pm, another at 8pm etc. Perhaps either set a time in general or the person giving the challenge says what time as well as what day it ends at.


----------



## Picklelily

Why not post your videos today if you missed doing it yesterday. In the past people have just had the points added on. After all its just for fun and half the fun is watching everyone's video's.


----------



## Tollisty

Hello 

I thought we could try 'hand touch'.

Ember touch 
Ember touch - YouTube

I'll get a vid of a moving hand touch tomorrow.

I'll give you a week  so monday 21st at 10pm.


----------



## missRV

Ooh we've done this one in Puppy School might do the vid in tomorrow night's class!
Would do it now but she's just had a shower so she's in a bad mood!


----------



## Hanwombat

I can't see the video as I'm at work. Is it the dog touching your hand with their nose or their paw? If its 'Touch' as in nose to hand then my puppy wuppy can do this one


----------



## missRV

All clean from her bath (not in a great mood!) Here's our go



Excuse my voice and the fact I'm in my PJs at 11am I'm soaking from bathing her


----------



## Charleigh

Nooooooo why didn't I read this earlier!  I could have been first to post but I'm on my way to college and Teddy is soundo at home 

I'll post a vid later


----------



## Tollisty

Now you need to get that without food in your hand


----------



## missRV

You never said


----------



## Hanwombat

Is it touch as in this touch your hand with their nose? I can't see the vids


----------



## Tollisty

Yes, touch nose on hand.


----------



## Hanwombat

Yay my puppy can do this


----------



## Tacey

Here is April's touch

[youtube_browser]QIbqfLipLuU[/youtube_browser]


----------



## lozzibear

My two can do this one  I will get a video later.


----------



## GingerRogers

Tollisty said:


> Hello
> 
> I thought we could try 'hand touch'.
> 
> Ember touch
> Ember touch - YouTube
> 
> I'll get a vid of a moving hand touch tomorrow.
> 
> I'll give you a week  so monday 21st at 10pm.


Awesome we can do this :biggrin:

I thought 

Then I saw your video 

No we cant, ours is just a quick touch, although she will touch lots of things . When I first taught her this she made me laugh. Hubby was sitting on the sofa with her and ignoring her whimpers for attention so she started headbutting his hand 

Thanks for this it gives us something we can do but also something to work on  and a decent length of time to do so.


----------



## sharloid

Tollisty said:


> Hello
> 
> I thought we could try 'hand touch'.
> 
> Ember touch
> Ember touch - YouTube
> 
> I'll get a vid of a moving hand touch tomorrow.
> 
> I'll give you a week  so monday 21st at 10pm.


Ours know touch but to two fingers rather than a palm and it's just to target... not to keep their nose there.

[youtube_browser]HwAlk7ORXKs[/youtube_browser]

Does that count or does it specifically have to be for a couple of seconds? If so then I think I'll have to teach it as a separate to command to touch... any ideas?


----------



## GingerRogers

sharloid said:


> Ours know touch but to two fingers rather than a palm and it's just to target... not to keep their nose there.
> 
> [youtube_browser]HwAlk7ORXKs[/youtube_browser]
> 
> Does that count or does it specifically have to be for a couple of seconds? If so then I think I'll have to teach it as a separate to command to touch... any ideas?


Same here although I had forgotten the licky tongue that has somehow crept in no doubt due to stupid clicking by me 

I have been advised to teach it as a succession of 'touches' before rewarding and eventually you will start to get longer ones or longer licks in my case .


----------



## sharloid

GingerRogers said:


> Same here although I had forgotten the licky tongue that has somehow crept in no doubt due to stupid clicking by me
> 
> I have been advised to teach it as a succession of 'touches' before rewarding and eventually you will start to get longer ones or longer licks in my case .


But I only want a quick target, not to keep the nose there. If the challenge needs it to be for a few seconds I'll need to teach a separate command for that... no idea what to call it though?


----------



## GingerRogers

sharloid said:


> But I only want a quick target, not to keep the nose there. If the challenge needs it to be for a few seconds I'll need to teach a separate command for that... no idea what to call it though?


Sorry but what you said was 'If so then I think I'll have to teach it as a separate to command to touch... *any ideas? *'

I didnt set the challenge so I have no idea if thats whats required 

I do know that ninja can do the quick target already just like your dogs, so I could just film that and stick up a video but wheres the 'challenge'. I took the idea and decided to try and increase her quick target, I asked around and that was the method suggested to me. I was just sharing that knowledge!

Or did you want suggestions of what to call it? If so you can call it 'fishcakes' for all anyone cares including the dog .


----------



## Freddie and frank

Freddie can do the quick touch one too so will have to work on getting a longer touch. 
I've been told to click and reward for two touches then for longer touches. Does this sound about right? 

And just for fun, I'm going use the command fish cakes.


----------



## ackerleynelson

Take me also in...


----------



## sharloid

GingerRogers said:


> Sorry but what you said was 'If so then I think I'll have to teach it as a separate to command to touch... *any ideas? *'
> 
> I didnt set the challenge so I have no idea if thats whats required
> 
> I do know that ninja can do the quick target already just like your dogs, so I could just film that and stick up a video but wheres the 'challenge'. I took the idea and decided to try and increase her quick target, I asked around and that was the method suggested to me. I was just sharing that knowledge!
> 
> Or did you want suggestions of what to call it? If so you can call it 'fishcakes' for all anyone cares including the dog .


I just meant what word could I use. Sorry if I confused you! .

I want to leave their touch command to just a quick touch. For them to touch with an increased duration I want to use a different command or else touch will mean something else. Does that make sense?


----------



## Paula07

Ok so here's Nicky's 'touch'.. it think. Im not sure if this is what is wanted or if they are to have their nose on your hand for a certain amount of time?


----------



## SpringerHusky

[youtube_browser]eFbJPJiraS8[/youtube_browser]
Brody can do this one way better but for whatever reason he plays up when I have a camera in my hands and hubby won't film it, my apartment looks like a bomb has gone off so have to film it myself lol

As you can see Beg is his favourite trick  he taught it himself (his last owners told me he did and i've no doubt because he didn't know much when i got him)


----------



## PawsOnMe

Will try to get it filmed tomorrow, going to try and prolong the touch a bit as although he targets items its only a brief 1 second touch. Also need to stop clicking for the licky touches he's sneaking in .


----------



## Tollisty

I have taught hand touch as a step in getting competition style heelwork. So I need the dog to keep it's nose on my hand, with them pushing against my hand. 
When your dog knows to touch your hand once, then wait for two touches before reward. Then three, four, etc. Eventually dog will get frustrated and push against your hand, that is what you want, big reward. Then build up duration. Some dogs get it very quickly, for others it takes a long time! 

A command for it could be hand or push.

I forgot to get a vid at training yesterday  will try today.


----------



## Hanwombat

I must remember to film Io! When is the closing date?


----------



## Tollisty

monday 10pm


----------



## GingerRogers

PawsOnMe said:


> Will try to get it filmed tomorrow, going to try and prolong the touch a bit as although he targets items its only a brief 1 second touch. Also need to stop clicking for the licky touches he's sneaking in .


It really hard to stop the licky ones isnt it, I think we have a dry 'touch' but by the time my brain has sent the command to my thumb to click the lick has come out and I am clicking licking again 

I am not sure why this started a few weeks ago, well I am pretty sure it was me but she never used to lick ever anything at all .


----------



## Donut76

We are slowly working on this hope im doing it right

I have to stop her using her PAW first which has been hard as she is so enthusiastic lol

I have the clicker & treat (cooked chicken) in my left hand & am putting my palm up & as soon as she moves forward i touch her nose & click & say good girl & give her the tiniest piece of chicken 
She 2x did it herself so click reward

How long till i introduce the word - TOUCH 

may not get a video in time but we are working on all the tricks seeing as she cant go out for her usual long walk


----------



## lozzibear

Here is Jake and Arrow's touch 

[youtube_browser]kaKC4kDT3RA[/youtube_browser]

Please excuse my rubbish camera  and I forgot that the washing machine was on so it has made the sound even funnier than my rubbish camera already does


----------



## diefenbaker

Dief touch targetting. Camera's a bit close but he is touching my hand.. and my nose.

[youtube_browser]O3eXFiGMnjE[/youtube_browser]

And here's his hand targeting 'piece de resistance'.

[youtube_browser]pEUmNSVukLY[/youtube_browser]

The next person to say "snowflake Mals" gets it with both barrels.


----------



## Guest

I've just come across this thread and was wondering if I could join in or is it too late? Not read all the posts, just viewed some of the video's and thought it would be fun teaching my three the tricks and sharing with you.


----------



## Paula07

MLB said:


> I've just come across this thread and was wondering if I could join in or is it too late? Not read all the posts, just viewed some of the video's and thought it would be fun teaching my three the tricks and sharing with you.


Of course you can .


----------



## lozzibear

Has this one finished? Are we just waiting on the leader board?


----------



## PawsOnMe

lozzibear said:


> Has this one finished? Are we just waiting on the leader board?


Think its going to finish monday, if I remember correctly.

I'll have my video up tomorrow sometime


----------



## SpringerHusky

Yeah it's monday 10pm :thumbup1:


----------



## PawsOnMe

Jaspers touch. Its still only a short touch but i've managed to stop the sneaky licks


----------



## Jezavix

Short touches for us as well. I'll keep working on duration but we haven't got there yet.

[youtube_browser]FSnIBumS8zg[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Vicki

For some reason you tube wouldn't let me upload the video last night, so I hope I'm not too late.

Chansa could do quick nose touches before, but there's no challenge in doing something that she already knows, so I taught her to freeze her nose to the palm of my hand. She understood that quite quickly, so last night while we were at work, I worked on proofing the behavior, i.e teach her to keep the position even if I'm playing with the treat, move the treat towards her and throw the treat on the floor. I will have to work more on the proofing, but I'm happy with the result so far.

[youtube_browser]SJK-1Ae6nf4[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Tollisty

All doing well 

You can then use the hand touch to teach heelwork, recall, stand, spin/twist, and anything else where you need to manouvre the dog into the right position.


----------



## Donut76

im thinking i need to give up (just on here) Angel is just getting more & more frustrated with what I am asking her to do

She STILL doesn't voluntarily sit - she WILL now sit from lying down with a command (when she wants) but she wont or cant maintain a SIT so it is making all "tricks" very hard

I've tried (me) sitting down & standing up & no matter what as soon as she has SAT she will lay down 

Today she has stayed kinda leaning to one side sat up if I have held one of her paws (she gave it voluntarily & wasn't in discomfort while I was holding it) 

I asked her to sit which she did & said WAIT (she knows wait) but she went straight back to laying down

She is very frustrated - alternating between L & R front paw begging & SPEAK as she just does not "get" what i want

I wish i had the luxury of being able to tell work i NEED every Tuesday or every Wednesday off but with things being very up in the air ATM i would probably lose my job  - i had sorted out being able to go every other Tuesday as i only worked every other week but ATM i am put down to work whatever

AARRGGHH 

She is looking at me knowing I have beef pieces in the fridge poor baby


----------



## GingerRogers

Well I tried to increase duration and I tried to eliminate the licks but nibbles crept in instead on the longer ones  but as we were only asked for touches..................

[youtube_browser]HRMyuYeo3Hg[/youtube_browser]

She does knees if she cant reach my hands lol! At the end of this you can see the mouth opening, this next one is what I am contending with the nibbling but actually watching it I think its as she (or maybe me ) is pushing too hard

[youtube_browser]KLN_eYMQU_c[/youtube_browser]

I will keep on with this although I dont think my terrorist is ever going to get the focus of the tollers, and herders like April and Chansa


----------



## Sarah1983

Donut, please don't take this the wrong way but is sit really worth all the frustration? Given how much you're struggling with it and the fact you've said she doesn't really do it of her own accord I'd be seriously considering the fact it may be physically uncomfortable for her to do it.

Most of the tricks posted can be done from a standing position or a down as well as a sit. And if they can't...well perhaps you'll just have to skip those tricks. It's supposed to be fun for you and the dog after all and it really sounds like you're not having fun focusing so hard on teaching her to sit. I imagine she's not either, especially if it is uncomfortable for her.


----------



## Canine K9

Here is our touch hope we arent too late. Yes we cheated and had a bit of food as a little reminder for him but he just bites otherwise rather than touches 
Trick contest #9 touch - YouTube


----------



## Guest

I keep forgetting about this thread and do want to join it. I'm not entirely sure what I'm suppose to be doing though. Do i need to start doing the tricks from the beginning or start on the latest one.


----------



## GingerRogers

MLB said:


> I keep forgetting about this thread and do want to join it. I'm not entirely sure what I'm suppose to be doing though. Do i need to start doing the tricks from the beginning or start on the latest one.


Just do the latest one which is touch but you only have till 10pm to do it.

Although its just for fun, each dog gets their own points tally, ie you cant just pick the dog thats best for each trick , you can nominate one of the dogs (the same one through out) or use all 3.


----------



## Guest

GingerRogers said:


> Just do the latest one which is touch but you only have till 10pm to do it.
> 
> Although its just for fun, each dog gets their own points tally, ie you cant just pick the dog thats best for each trick , you can nominate one of the dogs (the same one through out) or use all 3.


ah ok, Thanks. I'll have to leave this one out as the battery is dead on my camera and can't quite remember where my clicker is. I'll join in from the next one although i'll probably have a go at doing some of the others as well.


----------



## Freddie and frank

ok...here's my feeble attempt....

freddie 

Pf touch...oops - YouTube

and frank...he's not in the scoring but just wanted to put him on too...

Pf touch oops - YouTube

please excuse my attire, i live in my legwarmers and i'd not long come in from walking the dogs.

now, i'm going to walk away with my head hung in shame :frown2:

well done everyone


----------



## Tollisty

Just realised I haven't done Tilly's video  It's too dark to do now!


It took ages for Ember to get it, then one day she had a eureka moment! 
I still can't get Tilly to do a moving hand touch.


----------



## Picklelily

I have to confess we could already do this one so I have used the time to work on other stuff. Then tonight and a walk in the rain has got her so crackers its a bit over excited  Hope my hands don't look too mucky I had to spend ages getting mud off us.

[youtube_browser]pSQLjgaAhJw[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Tollisty

So here is the new leaderboard, hopefully I've done it right and not missed anyone off. 

MISSRV is to choose the next challenge

DONUT76 - 4
MCKENZIE - 6
SLB - PEN - 2
LABRADOR LAURA - MYLO - 5 ZAB 5
CANINE K-9 - 8 
MOONVIOLET - 1
COCKERSINDIE - 5
JESSINCAFCR - INCA - 2 
TACEY- 9
MISS RV - 7
SARAH1983 - 4
LAUREN5159 - 3
LOZZIBEAR  JAKE/ 8  ARROW/ 7
NICKY10 - 2 
SPRINGERHUSKY - 6
PUPCAKES - DOTTIE/1 - CHARLIE/1 
FREDDIE AND FRANK - 6
VICKI- 9
SEZEELSON - 1 
GINGERROGERS - 7
PAWSONME - 8
ASTRO2011- 2
PAULA07  9
DIEFENBAKER - 6
CHARLEIGH - 6
PICKLELILY - 9
SPRINGFIELDBEAN - 1
BEARCUB - 2
MEGAN M - QUINN/4 - KODI/6 - ROSE/3
REDD123 - 2
TOLLISTY -3
TABULAHRASA -2
FOXYROCKMEISTER - 3
HANWOMBAT - 1 
JEZAVIX - 3
SHARLOID- BRODER/4 - KINDRA/1 - YLA/1


----------



## missRV

ooh fab Im at work til 5 will post challenge then x


----------



## missRV

Ok this next challenge is one which the tutor at Puppy School taught us, I call it 'peekaboo' and it's a nice easy one which incorporates sit and wait, recall and down.

I'll set a quick deadline for Saturday 10pm to complete maybe? Unless anyone has any objections.

Simple, get the dog to sit and wait, take 2 steps forward, call dog through your legs, get them to sit and down. Teaches control while running and looks adorable 

(please ignore the sack of spuds on the arm of the chair and my not hanged up coat on the dining room chair!) All my mess and I take responsibility for it 

Here's Rosie's Peekaboo


----------



## SpringerHusky

Filming may be hard for this one but should be easy to do


----------



## Paula07

Nicky doing 'peekaboo'.


----------



## Paula07

SpringerHusky said:


> Filming may be hard for this one but should be easy to do


I had to get my sister to film for me!

ETA: If you done the last challenge, you could get one dog to 'hold' the camera whilst you film the other?


----------



## Tacey

SpringerHusky said:


> Filming may be hard for this one but should be easy to do


I just put the camera on the floor  (mine is uploading)


----------



## missRV

sorry i chose a hard one that needs someone to help with camera. I got my sis in law to hold it x


----------



## PawsOnMe

I can't get the videos to work for some reason, think its my wifi playing up. So is it just calling them through your legs and getting them to sit and then down?


----------



## Charleigh

Oh no! I forget to do the touch one! This one looks fun though


----------



## Hanwombat

Fab, Io can do this  I'll most likely do it Saturday


----------



## missRV

PawsOnMe said:


> I can't get the videos to work for some reason, think its my wifi playing up. So is it just calling them through your legs and getting them to sit and then down?


yes get them to sit wait then through then down

thought id pick a nice easy one


----------



## Tacey

My room is so dark 

[youtube_browser]exR0kKqBYYY[/youtube_browser]


----------



## SpringerHusky

The camera kept being knocked over on the floor so I managed to use my indoor swamp cooler :lol:

Sorry about the mess and boobs 

[youtube_browser]o1Hy6MN2Qk4[/youtube_browser]
As you can see Brody was pre-empting me the first time despite that being the 4th time he'd done that "trick" clever lad that he is haha


----------



## tabulahrasa

Oh - I missed touch... Ah well.

<watches peekaboo videos>

Um...

<looks at big dog, looks at legs>

I'm not entirely sure he fits?


----------



## tabulahrasa

Well I'm not sure if he's shorter than I thought or if I'm taller but he does fit - though I do have to stand with them fairly far apart, lol.

He's now fairly confused as to why I woke him up just to get him under my legs, rofl.


----------



## missRV

tabulahrasa said:


> Oh - I missed touch... Ah well.
> 
> <watches peekaboo videos>
> 
> Um...
> 
> <looks at big dog, looks at legs>
> 
> I'm not entirely sure he fits?


if its impossible I dont mind if you have the dog stop at the side of you


----------



## Freddie and frank

Ok. This is the sort of stuff Freddie and me will be able to do. 

May need to do it in heels as I'm a bit short


----------



## tabulahrasa

missRV said:


> if its impossible I dont mind if you have the dog stop at the side of you


I don't know why I was worried, you'll see when I upload the video later that there's loads of room, lol.

There is one that I'm not putting up because my top had ridden up a bit where all you can hear is my 17yr saying - you do realise that you get tripods for this and they're way cheaper than a son? Lol...well it amused me anyway.


----------



## tabulahrasa

Remember the camera adds like at least ten stone  oh and makes it look like my living room's half decorated...ok it might actually be half painted with a pile of dust sheets in the corner there, lol








[/URL][/IMG]

And just because I was doing stuff, he's finally got the hang of spin and he can do touch although I know I'm too late for points.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## missRV

Fantastic well done everyone


----------



## sharloid

Broder can do this with a lure and with being asked to 'sit' and then 'down'. I'm guessing the aim is to be able to do the whole routine without a lure and with only one command that incorporates all the different actions?


----------



## missRV

sharloid said:


> Broder can do this with a lure and with being asked to 'sit' and then 'down'. I'm guessing the aim is to be able to do the whole routine without a lure and with only one command that incorporates all the different actions?


I don't mind a lure either, I'd like as many people to be able to access this one as possible. The aim is incorporating three basic commands as well as getting a sudden stop from a running dog.


----------



## tabulahrasa

I did it with a lure purely because getting him under my legs made him really confused, lol


----------



## sharloid

tabulahrasa said:


> I did it with a lure purely because getting him under my legs made him really confused, lol


Mine will go under my legs fine... but they won't sit there. They'll carry on going then turn around and sit to face me unless I use a lure to keep them there. Silly dogs.


----------



## tabulahrasa

sharloid said:


> Mine will go under my legs fine... but they won't sit there. They'll carry on going then turn around and sit to face me unless I use a lure to keep them there. Silly dogs.


Lol - he kept going round my legs, even jumped over one once...I figured a lure to get him there would do it, I was half right, it still took a good few attempts to work out where I wanted him.


----------



## Vicki

Chansa knew sit, down and to go between my legs, but she had never done them together. She got the hang of it quite quickly though. I added my own twist to it, though. When she's sitting between my legs I tell her to back up and then say "tittut" ("peekaboo" in Swedish) again. That way she can do peekaboo many times in a row and she thought that was fun 

[youtube_browser]F4aCcfONibY&feature=c4-overview&list=UUMkG5h4AqllVj105s9ZCn0A[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Freddie and frank

well done everyone again.

i may have to do this with freddie at my side :sosp: i'm shorter than i thought and he's taller than i thought.....have tried both ways though and will post video up tomorrow.....bet you can't wait. :lol:


----------



## missRV

Freddie and frank said:


> well done everyone again.
> 
> i may have to do this with freddie at my side :sosp: i'm shorter than i thought and he's taller than i thought.....have tried both ways though and will post video up tomorrow.....bet you can't wait. :lol:


That's great  the technique is to get the dog to stop and sit/down while coming to you plus obviously re enforcing the basics....

As a little pooch owner who happens to be quite tall, I didn't appreciate how difficult it would be for those with very large doggies, the same technique is there if you call them to their side and get them to drop from there


----------



## CockersIndie

Yay


----------



## Freddie and frank

:lol::lol::lol: TA DA....

freddie

Pf peekaboo - YouTube

frank

Pf peekaboo frank - YouTube

bella

Pf peekaboo bella - YouTube

the noisy madam in the background is bella :frown2:


----------



## missRV

looking good everyone


----------



## GingerRogers

Freddie and frank said:


> :lol::lol::lol: TA DA....
> 
> freddie
> 
> Pf peekaboo - YouTube
> 
> frank
> 
> Pf peekaboo frank - YouTube
> 
> bella
> 
> Pf peekaboo bella - YouTube
> 
> the noisy madam in the background is bella :frown2:


Still not jealous of your hall at all honest.


----------



## Guest

My clever wee girl did this perfectly the first time we tried 

Just trying to figure out how to video it without a helper, on an iphone!


----------



## Guest

Alright - first of all please excuse the slippers and trackies! It's Friday night, I'm shattered, and I'm slobbing on the couch!

And I think we should get extra points for doing it with the cat in the room 

[Youtube_browser]?v=7MBuCDX6rjw&feature=youtu.be[/youtube_browser]


----------



## missRV

Fantastic!


----------



## PawsOnMe

This is last nights attempt, excuse the scruffs I'd just cleaned out the ferrets  .


----------



## sharloid

The hardest part of this challenge is definitely trying to film it. Broder did it first time today, but I must have taken about 12 shots!

MVI 4141 - YouTube

Is that alright?


----------



## missRV

Fantastic! If the dog is too big to fit between your legs you can have them stop on your side  everyone has done so well


----------



## GingerRogers

When is the closing date, tomorrow??

We can do this, I even had a go outside !!! I think I may have practiced too much as she anticipates the lie down. Hubby isnt working tomorrow in theory so he can help film.


----------



## missRV

GingerRogers said:


> When is the closing date, tomorrow??
> 
> We can do this, I even had a go outside !!! I think I may have practiced too much as she anticipates the lie down. Hubby isnt working tomorrow in theory so he can help film.


Yes, I said closing date was tomorrow, but if anyone's desperate for more time that's fine  I gave it a long time because I understand you need someone to hold the camera for you


----------



## Jezavix

She was a bit scared of the camera tripod, but we managed to film it in the end. 
[youtube_browser]Lv_2xoT0M8Y[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Picklelily

Here is ours 

[youtube_browser]BpNRRBsWxB4[/youtube_browser]

Please ignore the title hubby got it all in the wrong order.


----------



## Picklelily

All this learning stuff and being a movie star is too much for Pickle she is just plain worn out


----------



## Picklelily

Vicki said:


> Chansa knew sit, down and to go between my legs, but she had never done them together. She got the hang of it quite quickly though. I added my own twist to it, though. When she's sitting between my legs I tell her to back up and then say "tittut" ("peekaboo" in Swedish) again. That way she can do peekaboo many times in a row and she thought that was fun
> 
> [youtube_browser]F4aCcfONibY&feature=c4-overview&list=UUMkG5h4AqllVj105s9ZCn0A[/youtube_browser]


I love how Chansa looks at you adoringly.


----------



## lozzibear

Here is Jake and Arrow attempt. Jake was being a right bugger though, but I had to do it today because I don't know if I will get a chance tomorrow but he was totally playing it on  Even though he was doing it brilliantly yesterday! And Arrow wasn't happy because he was playing with his ball and I stopped his game to film... and I just didn't realise until I just played it back, that Arrow is in the background of Jakes :lol: He is such a good boy...

[youtube_browser]mANrkzWBdow[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Megan_M

Kodi already knew all the bits but not together...also taught it on another command as per the trick book I had at the time(its gone missing)... But really happy with Quinn as he learned the 'brave' (through the legs) part super quick, But he's being a wee nuisance with his downs the past week or so lol, and leaving first thing to go watch the IPO nationals so will just have to go with this video
(Please excuse mess packing for to tomorrow and redecorating pretty much the whole house:sosp:)

Warning loud "I'm in a mood, cos the rotties doing training" german shepherd barking in first video :lol:
Kodi


Quinn


----------



## Canine K9

Bailey`s go 
[youtube_browser]NMhR6bZ4kB0 [/youtube_browser]


----------



## GingerRogers

Just a quick one from me I am supposed to be going out, pc is on a go slow and the ninja has done it all week but today would only lie down 

[youtube_browser]pvTxw36JMRY[/youtube_browser]

Must dash I am being shouted at


----------



## missRV

Scoreboard updated
Paula07 to choose next challenge

DONUT76 - 4
MCKENZIE - 7
SLB - PEN - 2
LABRADOR LAURA - MYLO - 5 ZAB 5
CANINE K-9 - 9
MOONVIOLET - 1
COCKERSINDIE - 6
JESSINCAFCR - INCA - 2 
TACEY- 10
MISS RV - 8
SARAH1983 - 4
LAUREN5159 - 3
LOZZIBEAR - JAKE/ 9 - ARROW/ 8
NICKY10 - 2 
SPRINGERHUSKY - 7
PUPCAKES - DOTTIE/1 - CHARLIE/1 
FREDDIE AND FRANK - 7 (3 dogs were shown)
VICKI- 10
SEZEELSON - 1 
GINGERROGERS - 8
PAWSONME - 9
ASTRO2011- 2
PAULA07 - 10 *to choose the next challenge
DIEFENBAKER - 6
CHARLEIGH - 6
PICKLELILY - 10
SPRINGFIELDBEAN - 1
BEARCUB - 2
MEGAN M - QUINN/5 - KODI/7 - ROSE/3
REDD123 - 2
TOLLISTY -3
TABULAHRASA -3
FOXYROCKMEISTER - 3
HANWOMBAT - 1 
JEZAVIX - 4
SHARLOID- BRODER/5 - KINDRA/1 - YLA/1 (think this is right)

Let me know if there's anything wrong with this?


----------



## Paula07

I'll put the next challenge up when I get home .


----------



## Paula07

The next challenge is 'bow', a nice easy one .



Il say Tuesday at 5pm if everyone's happy with that.


----------



## Guest

Paula07 said:


> The next challenge is 'bow', a nice easy one .


What's easy for some.......

I've never been able to teach Kenzie this one, but I'll try again


----------



## GingerRogers

I too think a bit longer. Ninja used to now doesn't. well she does all the time but not on cue however it took a while initially to teach. I know people want this to move quicker but a week seems a fair time to attempt what might be new to some.


----------



## Paula07

McKenzie said:


> What's easy for some.......
> 
> I've never been able to teach Kenzie this one, but I'll try again


I tried to teach Nicky this one a while back and he didn't get it however this time he caught on straight away so hopefully Kenzie will be the same second time round! 



GingerRogers said:


> I too think a bit longer. Ninja used to now doesn't. well she does all the time but not on cue however it took a while initially to teach. I know people want this to move quicker but a week seems a fair time to attempt what might be new to some.


No problem. Next Saturday it is.


----------



## Canine K9

Aww bailey can do this one as well :-(


----------



## Jezavix

I've tried to teach Elsa bow in the past, but not had any luck.
She never seems to do this naturally so not sure if we'll get it, but we'll give it a go.


----------



## Tacey

I say curtsy for April instead of bow, cause "bow" sounds similar to "down", and she's a girl after all 

[youtube_browser]2VDv2_XMAjk[/youtube_browser]


----------



## missRV

Is this ok? She holds her bum up for 5 seconds then goes into a down


----------



## Paula07

missRV said:


> Is this ok? She holds her bum up for 5 seconds then goes into a down


Yes, if your happy with that then that's fine .


----------



## sharloid

None of mine do bow already so this is going to be a hard one. It's not something they do naturally and Broder isn't responding to the lure, he's going straight to a down! 

Oh dear.


----------



## missRV

Paula07 said:


> Yes, if your happy with that then that's fine .


Fab  yeah she's got a big bum so that's as good as we're getting


----------



## Paula07

sharloid said:


> None of mine do bow already so this is going to be a hard one. It's not something they do naturally and Broder isn't responding to the lure, he's going straight to a down!
> 
> Oh dear.


Try using the clicker and catching the behaviour just before he gets into the down position? I had to do this with Nick .


----------



## sharloid

Paula07 said:


> Try using the clicker and catching the behaviour just before he gets into the down position? I had to do this with Nick .


I'm armed with the clicker but the problem is that he goes into a down with his back legs first, not his front, so it's not the right action. He's an odd boy.


----------



## Howl

I am joining in if that is ok. Caught it and she is doing it but needs perfecting  With Doris by the way. Although I did teach my basset hound to leg weave yesterday in a figure of eight which was awesome


----------



## Jezavix

sharloid said:


> I'm armed with the clicker but the problem is that he goes into a down with his back legs first, not his front, so it's not the right action. He's an odd boy.


I have the same problem with Elsa, she always goes down bum first. 
Good luck with it!


----------



## Sarah1983

sharloid said:


> None of mine do bow already so this is going to be a hard one. It's not something they do naturally and Broder isn't responding to the lure, he's going straight to a down!
> 
> Oh dear.


Do they not stretch? Or play bow to each other? I got Spen offering a bow simply by capturing him stretching a few times. Or try tossing a treat under a chair low enough that he has to duck his head under to get it and using that as a starting point.


----------



## PawsOnMe

Jasper's Bow


----------



## Paula07

Jezavix said:


> I have the same problem with Elsa, she always goes down bum first.
> Good luck with it!





sharloid said:


> I'm armed with the clicker but the problem is that he goes into a down with his back legs first, not his front, so it's not the right action. He's an odd boy.


You'll get there im sure, you have a whole week!  The treat under the chair like Sarah suggested may work?



Howl said:


> I am joining in if that is ok. Caught it and she is doing it but needs perfecting  With Doris by the way. Although I did teach my basset hound to leg weave yesterday in a figure of eight which was awesome


Of course that's ok, the more the merrier!


----------



## tabulahrasa

I'll be sitting this one out... firstly it's not a great position for his leg and I'm supposed to avoid doing anything just now that stretches his back in case that's dodgy too (not that he rests anything, lol) and he's getting neutered tomorrow anyway, so he'll be out of action for at least 24 hours and then I'll have to be careful with him anyway.


----------



## Jezavix

Sarah1983 said:


> Do they not stretch? Or play bow to each other? I got Spen offering a bow simply by capturing him stretching a few times. Or try tossing a treat under a chair low enough that he has to duck his head under to get it and using that as a starting point.





Paula07 said:


> You'll get there im sure, you have a whole week!  The treat under the chair like Sarah suggested may work?


Those are great ideas but I don't see them working for me. Elsa stretches backwards. xD With her head stretched upwards and her back end stretching backwards and down.
She plays with other dogs on our walks but I've never seen her play bow.
She's also very nervous of anything being over her head. I've dropped treats for her before that rolled under a chair/table and she'll spook and run into another room to hide.  She's a very nervy girl sadly.
I'll try some more with luring, but we'll probably be sitting this one out.

Good luck to everyone else though!


----------



## Tollisty

It took me a long time to teach Tilly this! I call it floor. (sorry about the terrible filming, but hard to do when using a phone! )

Tilly bow - YouTube


----------



## Hanwombat

I will try to give this a go


----------



## Howl

Not perfect but like someone else said half the challenge is getting it right and on film 

D - YouTube


----------



## SpringerHusky

Could I ask for an extension please?  Brody doesn't know this yet and been up to my eyeball in work, bad enough I have a meeting tomorrow  I have been meaning to teach this.


----------



## ackerleynelson

I too wanna play it...


----------



## Paula07

SpringerHusky said:


> Could I ask for an extension please?  Brody doesn't know this yet and been up to my eyeball in work, bad enough I have a meeting tomorrow  I have been meaning to teach this.


Of course. Hows next Tues?



ackerleynelson said:


> I too wanna play it...


Feel free to join in


----------



## GingerRogers

Tacey said:


> I say curtsy for April instead of bow, cause "bow" sounds similar to "down", and she's a girl after all
> 
> [youtube_browser]2VDv2_XMAjk[/youtube_browser]


Thank you, I changed the cue to 'bob' and she picked it back up right away, she was confused poor thing


----------



## SpringerHusky

Paula07 said:


> Of course. Hows next Tues?
> 
> Feel free to join in


You could probably just do it for this weekend


----------



## Paula07

SpringerHusky said:


> You could probably just do it for this weekend


Cool, it was going to be Saturday, is that ok for you?


----------



## SpringerHusky

Paula07 said:


> Cool, it was going to be Saturday, is that ok for you?


Yep, works just great 

Thank you :001_tt1:


----------



## Paula07

This challenge finishes tomorrow at 5pm if everyone is happy with that?


----------



## SpringerHusky

D'oh almost forgot and might be able to pull it off when i recall the timezones lol off to go work on it


----------



## Labrador Laura

Ive missed a few challenges ! 
I'll have to catch up and join in with the next one


----------



## Vicki

I've been busy with work, rearranging furniture at home and assembling a new bookcase from IKEA and somehow I also misplaced the camera, so I haven't been able to film it until today, when I found the camera  (I tried to use my mobile, but the camera is much better).

This was a fun trick, which Chansa didn't know already. Sometimes even I am amazed how clever my dog is  She learned to bow with just a few repetitions, so I've also been proofing the behaviour, i. e taught her to hold the position even with distractions, such as me walking around her, bowing in front of her and throwing treats around her.

[youtube_browser]U24KWOPRHmU&feature=c4-overview&list=UUMkG5h4AqllVj105s9ZCn0A[/youtube_browser]


----------



## CockersIndie

Indie doesn't get 'bow'. Lol have to try the next one and try again


----------



## lozzibear

I don't know if I will manage this one with Arrow... I have been so busy and preoccupied with Jake that I just haven't had much time to work on it.


----------



## Nat88

Tentatively pokes head round door  May we join in, please?

[youtube_browser]1O6CYYvJ91A[/youtube_browser]

She's a bit enthusiastic, hence the scraping back of her feet, but she loves to learn and I'm proud of how quickly she picked this trick up


----------



## GingerRogers

Argh puter playing up can't get internet signal on it please let me put mine up later. She was a star. Think i need to train with the video set up. She always provides her best performances.


----------



## Paula07

GingerRogers said:


> Argh puter playing up can't get internet signal on it please let me put mine up later. She was a star. Think i need to train with the video set up. She always provides her best performances.


I'll put up the leader board and add your score once you have put your video up, that ok? No rush .


----------



## Paula07

Scoreboard updated
Tacey to choose next challenge

DONUT76 - 4
MCKENZIE - 7
SLB - PEN - 2
LABRADOR LAURA - MYLO - 5 ZAB 5
CANINE K-9 - 9
MOONVIOLET - 1
COCKERSINDIE - 6
JESSINCAFCR - INCA - 2 
TACEY- 11(to choose next challenge)
MISS RV - 9
SARAH1983 - 4
LAUREN5159 - 3
LOZZIBEAR &#8211; JAKE/ 9 &#8211; ARROW/ 8
NICKY10 - 2 
SPRINGERHUSKY - 7
PUPCAKES - DOTTIE/1 - CHARLIE/1 
FREDDIE AND FRANK &#8211; 7 (3 dogs were shown)
VICKI- 11
SEZEELSON - 1 
GINGERROGERS - 9
PAWSONME - 10
ASTRO2011- 2
PAULA07 &#8211; 11
DIEFENBAKER - 6
CHARLEIGH - 6
PICKLELILY - 10
SPRINGFIELDBEAN - 1
BEARCUB - 2
MEGAN M - QUINN/5 - KODI/7 - ROSE/3
REDD123 - 2
TOLLISTY - 4
TABULAHRASA -3
FOXYROCKMEISTER - 3
HANWOMBAT - 1 
JEZAVIX - 4
SHARLOID- BRODER/5 - KINDRA/1 - YLA/1 
HOWL - 1
NATT88 - 1


----------



## GingerRogers

Paula07 said:


> I'll put up the leader board and add your score once you have put your video up, that ok? No rush .


Getting there rebooted and have internet back, just download, upload do dahing, teach me to leave it till the last minute then go out for a walk


----------



## GingerRogers

Not quite up to Vicki's work but ninja can do it with distractions too, the neighbours decided to leave, their own house of all things  hence the death stare  but she held the bow (bob - thanks Tacey for the idea)

[youtube_browser]pYFj5orDhSQ[/youtube_browser]

Sorry about the really bright socks and clashing jeans

&

Sorry about being a royal pain Paula


----------



## Paula07

GingerRogers said:


> Not quite up to Vicki's work but ninja can do it with distractions too, the neighbours decided to leave, their own house of all things  hence the death stare  but she held the bow (bob - thanks Tacey for the idea)
> 
> [youtube_browser]pYFj5orDhSQ[/youtube_browser]
> 
> Sorry about the really bright socks and clashing jeans
> 
> &
> 
> Sorry about being a royal pain Paula


Awww!

Your not a pain at all, its only a bit of fun .

Will add your score to the leader board


----------



## Tacey

Aah didn't realise it was my turn to choose again. Would anyone else like to choose?


----------



## GingerRogers

Paula07 said:


> Awww!
> 
> Your not a pain at all, its only a bit of fun .
> 
> Will add your score to the leader board


Thank you

Jeez my socks are nuclear


----------



## Paula07

Tacey said:


> Aah didn't realise it was my turn to choose again. Would anyone else like to choose?


Apparently not .

What about MissRV or PawsOnMe? Those were the next videos posted after yours .


----------



## PawsOnMe

Paula07 said:


> Apparently not .
> 
> What about MissRV or PawsOnMe? Those were the next videos posted after yours .


I could film one in the morning if MissRV doesn't want to do it, got quite a few tricks that we haven't had yet.


----------



## missRV

PawsOnMe said:


> I could film one in the morning if MissRV doesn't want to do it, got quite a few tricks that we haven't had yet.


yes please pawsonme  Rosie Puddle is at her aunties house tonight for a sleepover so itd be difficult to film without a dog ;-)


----------



## PawsOnMe

missRV said:


> yes please pawsonme  Rosie Puddle is at her aunties house tonight for a sleepover so itd be difficult to film without a dog ;-)


Okay then, It'll be on before lunch tomorrow.


----------



## missRV

thank you  cant wait to see it


----------



## SpringerHusky

Brody was proving very much a challenge with Bow so I think it would take longer than I had, he collapses straight down instead of bowing to go down so that's something i'm going to keep working on anyway.

Looking forward to the next one =)


----------



## Freddie and frank

Missed this one  been soooo busy with work.
Will look for the next trick.


----------



## PawsOnMe

Sorry I'm a bit late 

The next trick is 'Weave'



Good luck


----------



## missRV

Rosie can do this but can we use food?


----------



## PawsOnMe

missRV said:


> Rosie can do this but can we use food?


If she already knows it maybe try to lure out the food, that can be your challenge. :smile5:

The deadline is Thursday evening (6.pm)


----------



## missRV

lol she can do the weaves at agility but never done it with legs... will give it a go anyway ;-)


----------



## Nat88

Been trying to teach Sybil this for a while, but we have never mastered it. We will give it a good shot


----------



## Paula07

Nicky doing 'weave', we call it through though .


----------



## Guest

We can already do this but we've been working on her weaving while I'm walking (she can do it, but needs a bit more practice) so I'll work on this and post it instead if that's ok


----------



## Picklelily

Missed bow I have been too ill over the last week :sad: First one we have missed too. Not sure I will make weave by Thursday night but will give it a go.


----------



## tabulahrasa

Brock's got the cone of shame on till Wednesday...I'm not encouraging extra leg bashing, lol.

I'll see how much I can do after it comes off, but it'll probably not be enough time.


----------



## SpringerHusky

[youtube_browser]YBwV5M0rtRM[/youtube_browser]
Sorry this was kinda quick but Brody can do it though it's very hard to film since i'm at work and wanted to actually do this before I forgot lol I can't put my camera on the floor or they'll run off with it :yikes: I was lucky enough I didn't have the others join in haha


----------



## Picklelily

What command word is everyone using for this weave feels a bit of a mouthful.


----------



## Paula07

Picklelily said:


> What command word is everyone using for this weave feels a bit of a mouthful.


I use 'through' .


----------



## SpringerHusky

Picklelily said:


> What command word is everyone using for this weave feels a bit of a mouthful.


I find Weave rolls off my tongue easily but I used to do In for going through and Out for coming out. :thumbup1:


----------



## missRV

We've had a horrible few days with the fireworks, so I've not been able to perfect it.... we've had to use a food lure but I've got her down to 1 treat, not 1 in each had.
I'm proud of her anyway given the circumstances this week.


----------



## PawsOnMe

You've all done great :thumbup1:, If Thursday is too short a deadline. I can extend it to Saturday, seeing as fireworks going off will be a huge distraction and hopefully it'll give Brock time to work on it without the cone of shame (hope he's feeling better).

I'm working on walking weave with Jasper and have noticed he's getting distracted with the fireworks and sirens, so can understand for dogs who are scared of the fireworks it'll make training really difficult. 

So is everyone okay with an extension to Saturday evening?


----------



## tabulahrasa

PawsOnMe said:


> You've all done great :thumbup1:, If Thursday is too short a deadline. I can extend it to Saturday, seeing as fireworks going off will be a huge distraction and hopefully it'll give Brock time to work on it without the cone of shame (hope he's feeling better).
> 
> I'm working on walking weave with Jasper and have noticed he's getting distracted with the fireworks and sirens, so can understand for dogs who are scared of the fireworks it'll make training really difficult.
> 
> So is everyone okay with an extension to Saturday evening?


He gets his stitches out today...thank god, I can't afford more cones  the current one lasted 24 hours, and is now held together by duct tape, rofl.

It looks fine though after being worryingly swollen for ages, at one point he looked bigger than before he was neutered.

So I'll give it a shot over the next few days and see how he gets on, spin took about two weeks though, so no guarantees he'll manage it, lol.


----------



## Vicki

I have taught Chansa both "through" (go between my legs while I'm standing still) and "weave" (go between my legs while I'm walking.

She's not very good at this, though. It's not easy because I'm short and she's not a small dog  She wanted to sit down between my legs all the time (like she did when we did "peekaboo", but in the other direction) or she wanted to come into heel position. But I think we did quite good anyway.

[youtube_browser]uoZQikO2twI&feature=c4-overview&list=UUMkG5h4AqllVj105s9ZCn0A[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

Oooo I completely forgot about this. I'll video it tonight


----------



## Nat88

Saturday's great for us, been rushed off my feet this week and not had time to film it yet. All the dogs on here are so calm and sensible, Sybil rushes through my legs at 100 miles an hour


----------



## Tacey

Here's April's weaves.

Please excuse me looking a mess 

[youtube_browser]ld2R1eCZEWA[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

Ooo I just remembered!!!

Here's Kenzie doing static leg weaves and moving ones.

[youtube_browser]?v=UvuRva3f7i8&feature=youtu.be[/youtube_browser]


----------



## GingerRogers

Going to have to sit this out. Ninja is poorly. Shame as we mastered it as well but not fair to make her work when she is feeling icky.


----------



## Nat88

Here's ours 

[youtube_browser]d3Q7wuVEOC4[/youtube_browser]


----------



## PawsOnMe

You all did great  Here's the leaderboard, let me know if I did it wrong. 

Paula07 is to choose the next challenge  

DONUT76 - 4
MCKENZIE - 8
SLB - PEN - 2
LABRADOR LAURA - MYLO - 5 ZAB 5
CANINE K-9 - 9
MOONVIOLET - 1
COCKERSINDIE - 6
JESSINCAFCR - INCA - 2 
TACEY- 12
MISS RV - 10
SARAH1983 - 4
LAUREN5159 - 3
LOZZIBEAR  JAKE/ 9  ARROW/ 8
NICKY10 - 2 
SPRINGERHUSKY - 8
PUPCAKES - DOTTIE/1 - CHARLIE/1 
FREDDIE AND FRANK  7 (3 dogs were shown)
VICKI- 12
SEZEELSON - 1 
GINGERROGERS - 9
PAWSONME - 11
ASTRO2011- 2
PAULA07  12 (to choose next Challenge) 
DIEFENBAKER - 6
CHARLEIGH - 6
PICKLELILY - 10
SPRINGFIELDBEAN - 1
BEARCUB - 2
MEGAN M - QUINN/5 - KODI/7 - ROSE/3
REDD123 - 2
TOLLISTY - 4
TABULAHRASA -3
FOXYROCKMEISTER - 3
HANWOMBAT - 1 
JEZAVIX - 4
SHARLOID- BRODER/5 - KINDRA/1 - YLA/1 
HOWL - 1
NATT88 - 2


----------



## Paula07

The next challenge is 'bang'.

Nicky doing 'bang' - 


Next Sunday fine for everyone?


----------



## missRV

Looking forward to this one. She can roll over with a food lure, so putting the 'bang' command in while she's 1/2 way there should work?


----------



## Picklelily

[youtube_browser]ffuw_WEu-O8[/youtube_browser]

This is one of our favourites although her dead dog has a little life left in it  So after not getting around to posting for the last two I thought I would get in early on this one :biggrin:


----------



## GingerRogers

Picklelily said:


> [youtube_browser]ffuw_WEu-O8[/youtube_browser]
> 
> This is one of our favourites although her dead dog has a little life left in it  So after not getting around to posting for the last two I thought I would get in early on this one :biggrin:


The life  its hilarious!! Love it.

We have been working on this but rolling over is her favourite trick of all time so its hard to restrict it to playing dead, well gives us some focus.

Lol still giggling at the dead tail


----------



## Paula07

missRV said:


> Looking forward to this one. She can roll over with a food lure, so putting the 'bang' command in while she's 1/2 way there should work?


Should do . Good luck!


----------



## SpringerHusky

Brody's working on this one as he struggles to keep his tail still :lol: will record it tommrow


----------



## Picklelily

SpringerHusky said:


> Brody's working on this one as he struggles to keep his tail still :lol: will record it tommrow


I just work on the assumption that the tail is a completely separate entity and remains still alive :biggrin:


----------



## Tacey

April's bang, it's not a very good video... I'll try to make a better one before the deadline 

[youtube_browser]ng71fdJqBRo[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Picklelily

Tacey said:


> April's bang, it's not a very good video... I'll try to make a better one before the deadline
> 
> [youtube_browser]ng71fdJqBRo[/youtube_browser]


Goodness she does that well, every muscle relaxes as she goes down


----------



## Guest

Any tips for a dog that doesn't really lie on her side unless sleeping? Never managed either this or roll over.


----------



## SpringerHusky

McKenzie said:


> Any tips for a dog that doesn't really lie on her side unless sleeping? Never managed either this or roll over.


Depends how she is but Barney wouldn't either but he'd go on his back for belly rubs so i'd get him to offer up belly rubs that way.

[youtube_browser]gJCyOW2xJH0[/youtube_browser]

Here's Brody, he likes to try and roll over a few times instead :001_tt2:


----------



## Picklelily

My tip would be get a nice comfy bed or blanket and have you dog lie down. I then had a treat in my hand held it in front of her nose and moved it to the floor tapping the floor with my index finger. This lures the dog to move onto their side.

As she moves onto her side to follow the treat even slightly, I started giving a belly rub. Get the dog she relaxed and moved more onto her side by the belly rub, then give the treat.

Obviously at this stage you don't have enough hands to use a clicker so I just gave a yes. The tapping the floor with my index finger eventually becomes the hand signal for the going onto her side. Lots of praise and treats for any movement onto the dogs side even if its just a head movement.

Once they get that being on your side means nice things cut the belly rub and just go with dog lying down then using a treat to lure the dog onto their side. Click as they go onto the side.

Does that make sense?


----------



## Guest

It's impossible to lure her, she just sits up. I'm taking the long route of capturing the behaviour when she does it naturally.


----------



## GingerRogers

I used a target stick for rollover so we modified rollover for lying on her side. So its like a lure but then they have to follow the stick not the treat  I think thats how it worked


----------



## missRV

This is us up to now, we need to get the command in, but it was hard to stop her rolling over


----------



## Canine K9

We might get round to it, depending on how Bailey is


----------



## SpringerHusky

missRV said:


> This is us up to now, we need to get the command in, but it was hard to stop her rolling over


What I did was told brody to stay when he go halfway, shame you can't see but in the shadows you might see me using my "wait" finger command which when I do that he generally won't roll over :001_tt2:


----------



## missRV

SpringerHusky said:


> What I did was told brody to stay when he go halfway, shame you can't see but in the shadows you might see me using my "wait" finger command which when I do that he generally won't roll over :001_tt2:


Thanks 

I need to get her to do straight from the bang command, she knows I want her to roll when I get her into a down and place the treat towards her back, I've removed the treat from her back forcing her to start the 'dead' look. She also needs to stay in the position....

I'd say we're 1/2 way there


----------



## Vicki

Chansa already knew this trick, but I had decided to change the command for it a long time age without getting around to changing it. So I saw this as an opportunity to teach her to play dead on the command "pang" which means "bang". The new command is probably why she's a little hesitant .

I only had the mobile to film with, so the quality is not that good.
[youtube_browser]-5H3PIq7_Fg&feature=c4-overview&list=UUMkG5h4AqllVj105s9ZCn0A[/youtube_browser]


----------



## GingerRogers

Sorry this is so dark and then blurry I will try again tomorrow but not sure if I can, as we are out all day, still playing with new camera 

Anyway our dark and blurry version of stick um up otherwise known as bang perhaps 

[youtube_browser]bBUsR3FU264[/youtube_browser]

We have picklilys trouble so I will take her stance that the tail is a separate entity


----------



## PawsOnMe

Here is Jasper's 'Bang'. Its one of his favourite tricks, he gets really excited and will sometimes add a little yip as he gets 'shot'. It's a poor quality video but have been ill the past week, will try to get a better one tomorrow.


----------



## GingerRogers

Well done jasper 

No tail i see 

Hope you feel better soon paws.


----------



## PawsOnMe

GingerRogers said:


> Well done jasper
> 
> No tail i see
> 
> Hope you feel better soon paws.


Love the waggy tailed 'bangs', very cute  Jasper stays pretty still except for shifty eyes, even his breathing seems to slow.

Thank you


----------



## GingerRogers

Bumping this with a better vid, one you can actually see , in case anyone wanted to post their own, I think the deadline was today.

[youtube_browser]Xyt-5KnIqkk[/youtube_browser]

Still have a tail living thing, still a work in progress but she seems to be enjoying it


----------



## Paula07

Going to do the leaderboard at 5 if thats ok with everyone?


----------



## Paula07

Well done everyone . Here's the leaderboard, hopefully iv done it right! 

Picklelily is to choose the next challenge 

DONUT76 - 4
MCKENZIE - 8
SLB - PEN - 2
LABRADOR LAURA - MYLO - 5 ZAB 5
CANINE K-9 - 9
MOONVIOLET - 1
COCKERSINDIE - 6
JESSINCAFCR - INCA - 2 
TACEY- 13
MISS RV - 11
SARAH1983 - 4
LAUREN5159 - 3
LOZZIBEAR &#8211; JAKE/ 9 &#8211; ARROW/ 8
NICKY10 - 2 
SPRINGERHUSKY - 9
PUPCAKES - DOTTIE/1 - CHARLIE/1 
FREDDIE AND FRANK &#8211; 7 
VICKI- 13
SEZEELSON - 1 
GINGERROGERS - 10
PAWSONME - 12
ASTRO2011- 2
PAULA07 &#8211; 13
DIEFENBAKER - 6
CHARLEIGH - 6
PICKLELILY - 11 (to choose next Challenge) 
SPRINGFIELDBEAN - 1
BEARCUB - 2
MEGAN M - QUINN/5 - KODI/7 - ROSE/3
REDD123 - 2
TOLLISTY - 4
TABULAHRASA -3
FOXYROCKMEISTER - 3
HANWOMBAT - 1 
JEZAVIX - 4
SHARLOID- BRODER/5 - KINDRA/1 - YLA/1 
HOWL - 1
NATT88 - 2


----------



## Picklelily

Ok I will post the next challenge in a bit 

Excited its my first go at setting the challenge.


----------



## Picklelily

Ok here it is your next challenge is

Shut that door

[youtube_browser]wYyMAD3x_Wk[/youtube_browser]

If anyone doesn't want to do doors for fear a scratching them, shutting anything will do.

To finish next Sunday evening at 5pm if that's ok with everyone?

Oh little blooper where she doesn't quite shut it the first time according to me, but she tells me she has and tries to shut the cupboard instead.

[youtube_browser]OLM3aS2lTWA[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Tacey

Ooo!  Can't wait to try this with April tomorrow!


----------



## PawsOnMe

This one looks fun! 

Will have to close a cupboard door since our doors are hard to close.


----------



## missRV

this one looks like fun..... 

how do you suggeat training her to do it lol


----------



## Tacey

I've taught April to use her nose instead of her paws.
She also tried closing a kitchen cupboard but it made a bang as it closed and now she's too nervous to do it again! 
[youtube_browser]RM9GvJY40nc[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Picklelily

missRV said:


> this one looks like fun.....
> 
> how do you suggeat training her to do it lol


I did it using touch. I started by teaching her touch on a post it note. I stuck the post it to my hand and did touch. I then moved my hand with the post it to the door. If her touch on my hand moved the door extra treats.

Then I moved the post it to the door, my hand stayed by the post it. I gradually moved my hand away.

Then gradually I reduced the size of the post it until she just touched the door. At this point she was like April (brilliant job there Tacey) pushing the door with her nose, with me clicking and treating if she moved the door.

Being a little soul and a terrier who likes to use her paws. She started trying paws, I clicked and treated that too plus by this point if she did it we were cheering, she likes the attention 

When the door made a noise closing that was bonus time with extra treats.

Sorry that April doesn't like the door noise now. They are such funny souls aren't they. My girl has decided she doesn't like an empty box in the living room, now she refuses to play ball if the ball goes near the box


----------



## GingerRogers

Looking forward to this one, not sure how successful we will be, ninja will stand outside the open back door till she is invited in 

But we will give it a go, it might help her and me out lol.

I second the targeting technique, I can get ninja to target lots of things, last night I had a simple session asking for targets on various body parts  and (dont know why I hadn't thought of this before ) ended up with ninja offering kisses 

We will do it on a cupboard door on our dresser though simply as we dont have any internal doors downstairs and I dont fancy sitting on the landing for a training session (both bathroom, office and bedroom are way too small and cluttered to fit inside )


----------



## missRV

thanks for the ideas..... we will have lots of fun doing this one


----------



## Guest

Sounds like fun, pretty sure we'll be able to learn this


----------



## Picklelily

GingerRogers said:


> Looking forward to this one, not sure how successful we will be, ninja will stand outside the open back door till she is invited in
> 
> But we will give it a go, it might help her and me out lol.
> 
> I second the targeting technique, I can get ninja to target lots of things, last night I had a simple session asking for targets on various body parts  and (dont know why I hadn't thought of this before ) ended up with ninja offering kisses
> 
> We will do it on a cupboard door on our dresser though simply as we dont have any internal doors downstairs and I dont fancy sitting on the landing for a training session (both bathroom, office and bedroom are way too small and cluttered to fit inside )


Pickle does this at our back door, I have to go stand in the door frame. Her ladyship doesn't consider my opening the door and calling her is good enough, I have to stand on the door mat and welcome her in. Its at that point I know she is training me. :cursing:


----------



## SpringerHusky

[youtube_browser]8Oo8Boyfz5I[/youtube_browser]
Brody picked it up pretty quickly


----------



## GingerRogers

Hmm had a little go last night but she was quite nervous. Of the door, the dresser or the clicker I don't know.


----------



## Nat88

Missed the last one but looking forward to this one. I need to get some post-it notes when I go into town tomorrow so I can try Picklelily's method, but I started teaching her to touch my hand with her nose last night anyway. 

At least by closing doors, rather than opening them, she won't be getting into the treats cupboard to help herself to her treats  (Or will that be the next trick, haha?)


----------



## Paula07

We're going to give this one a bash, Nick is still just recovering from his op but as it doesn't require too much movement we shall give it a go .


----------



## diefenbaker

I think I'm back in the game. Dief doesn't really target anything but my hand.. so we've just had a few minutes targetting a square of blue tissue paper from my hand and progressing to a door. In theory.. with > 50kg of dog.. I should have a head start on this one... but I think it will take a few days if we manage to get it.


----------



## Paula07

I also taught Nick to use his nose to close it, don't think my mum would appreciate scratched doors .

Here's Nicky doing 'shut that door' - 


Please excuse my fat a** .


----------



## GingerRogers

Paula07 said:


> I also taught Nick to use his nose to close it, don't think my mum would appreciate scratched doors .
> 
> Here's Nicky doing 'shut that door' -
> 
> *
> Please excuse my fat a*** .


Right whatever 

I think I might have to try paws she is too gentle with her nose, she is anything but gentle with paws, even for the dresser door, she seems to think its bad to move it . I do have a little cupboard upstairs I might be able to use as the door swings very easily.


----------



## Paula07

GingerRogers said:


> Right whatever
> 
> I think I might have to try paws she is too gentle with her nose, she is anything but gentle with paws, even for the dresser door, she seems to think its bad to move it . I do have a little cupboard upstairs I might be able to use as the door swings very easily.


Nicky wasn't able to shut it the first few sessions as he was being too gentle. I used a cupboard door that shuts easy first so he knew he has to shut it properly so it may be worth trying the little doors. She will get there!


----------



## Guest

Here's McKenzie's effort. She learnt it very quickly - I taught it and videoed in about 10 minutes - but my sensitive wee girly didn't like the door banging shut  If you watch the video you'll see she'll push the door and then jump back as it closes 

I did try with a 'normal' door but she just couldn't get it to move - the doors in my house are quite heavy.

This is why we failed at flyball - she knew exactly how to activate the box but knew if she did, a ball would fly at her 

[youtube_browser]?v=rjZrN5Lw0Po&feature=youtu.be[/youtube_browser]

ETA: I thought maybe she wasn't 'shutting' it enough. Here's another one:

[youtube_browser]?v=Ms1XpmgK_nc[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Vicki

Chansa picked this up very quickly (probably didn't take more than 10 minutes or so), but I haven't been able to film it because I've been working and it was to dark when I came home. Turns out it wasn't much better light in the day, so it's not a very good video. But here's our attempt at closing the door anyway (I'll try to make a better one if I can tomorrow).

[youtube_browser]SSAyHvyetdI&feature=c4-overview&list=UUMkG5h4AqllVj105s9ZCn0A[/youtube_browser]


----------



## tabulahrasa

Argh 

I can't get him to do it with his nose because ages and ages ago I taught him to do it with his paws and he shouldn't be doing it with his paws because I'm supposed to be being careful about his back and leg, lol.

T'is very frustrating. I can get him to touch it, or even shove it a bit, but as soon as I in anyway indicate that the door needs to be over there, he throws himself at it all enthusiastically  bless him :001_wub:


----------



## GingerRogers

We are making progress . 

She will shut the door on my tiny cabinet so I moved back to the dresser but she was still acting all weird and would only approach from the side and give really gentle nose touches that didn't move the door and that was only once she had stopped playing 101 with the tiny cabinet and pretty much everything else in the room . Once I had stopped laughing at her  I realised she was trying to focus on me and the treats too much and as I was sitting sideways on so was she. 

I shuffled round and had my back to the dresser and she charged like a bull :001_tt1:

I left it there and we will see what she does next time after some thunking time


----------



## Picklelily

So this is due to finish at 5pm today is that still ok with everyone?

Loved the video's so far especially how brave those dogs who are scared of the door are.


----------



## PawsOnMe

Jasper's close it isn't very good at the moment as it was only a 5 minute training session on the first day, lots of not looking pawing at the door. Will work on it when I'm a bit better. My mum and dad had to film it as I was unable to do so.

Hopefully this is okay. Jasper's Close It :



Bit of a blooper here but it made me laugh, as you can see it still needs work


----------



## Picklelily

PawsOnMe said:


> Jasper's close it isn't very good at the moment as it was only a 5 minute training session on the first day, lots of not looking pawing at the door. Will work on it when I'm a bit better. My mum and dad had to film it as I was unable to do so.
> 
> Hopefully this is okay. Jasper's Close It :
> 
> 
> 
> Bit of a blooper here but it made me laugh, as you can see it still needs work


I love his casual style, he has a real cool dude attitude.


----------



## Nat88

Here's Sybil attempt, I had her working on a cupboard door but will keep working on this trick until she's confidently closing room doors.

[youtube_browser]B4PRCCsi2qA[/youtube_browser]


----------



## GingerRogers

I dont know about not very good I thought Jaspers technique the most stylish lol!

I had a real problem with ninja wanting to be side on, and despite my last upbeat post I really didnt think we were going to progress from little cupboard but as always the little diva performed for the camera with gusto, so much she nearly knocked the plates off the dresser 

She even opened and shut the little cupboard all on her own, when that didnt elicit treats she climbed on top  but as that was while I was setting the camera up and I only saw her do it between my legs you will have to take my word for it 

The secret was being super super animated, a lesson learnt for other things, so thanks OP for the idea of this challenge, shame you haven't kept up 

You get two videos

[youtube_browser]N8p5VEcdORA[/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]Aco6ZOl2WIg[/youtube_browser]

Why do I leave these till the last minute


----------



## Picklelily

GingerRogers said:


> I dont know about not very good I thought Jaspers technique the most stylish lol!
> 
> I had a real problem with ninja wanting to be side on, and despite my last upbeat post I really didnt think we were going to progress from little cupboard but as always the little diva performed for the camera with gusto, so much she nearly knocked the plates off the dresser
> 
> She even opened and shut the little cupboard all on her own, when that didnt elicit treats she climbed on top  but as that was while I was setting the camera up and I only saw her do it between my legs you will have to take my word for it
> 
> The secret was being super super animated, a lesson learnt for other things, so thanks OP for the idea of this challenge, shame you haven't kept up
> 
> You get two videos
> 
> [youtube_browser]N8p5VEcdORA[/youtube_browser]
> 
> [youtube_browser]Aco6ZOl2WIg[/youtube_browser]
> 
> Why do I leave these till the last minute


Very nice lovely enthusiasm.

What do you mean shame I haven't kept up?
I thought I had kept up with everyone's progress but sorry if you think I should have posted more 

I will be updating the points in a minute.


----------



## HappyWag

I think the not keeping up was intended for the OP who started the thread.
You have been doing a great job Picklelily :thumbup:


----------



## Picklelily

DONUT76 - 4
MCKENZIE - 9
SLB - PEN - 2
LABRADOR LAURA - MYLO - 5 ZAB 5
CANINE K-9 - 9
MOONVIOLET - 1
COCKERSINDIE - 6
JESSINCAFCR - INCA - 2 
TACEY- 14 (to choose next Challenge)
MISS RV - 11
SARAH1983 - 4
LAUREN5159 - 3
LOZZIBEAR - JAKE/ 9 - ARROW/ 8
NICKY10 - 2 
SPRINGERHUSKY - 10
PUPCAKES - DOTTIE/1 - CHARLIE/1 
FREDDIE AND FRANK - 7 
VICKI- 14
SEZEELSON - 1 
GINGERROGERS - 11
PAWSONME - 13
ASTRO2011- 2
PAULA07 - 14
DIEFENBAKER - 6
CHARLEIGH - 6
PICKLELILY - 12 
SPRINGFIELDBEAN - 1
BEARCUB - 2
MEGAN M - QUINN/5 - KODI/7 - ROSE/3
REDD123 - 2
TOLLISTY - 4
TABULAHRASA -3
FOXYROCKMEISTER - 3
HANWOMBAT - 1 
JEZAVIX - 4
SHARLOID- BRODER/5 - KINDRA/1 - YLA/1 
HOWL - 1
NATT88 - 3

Ok I think that's the points done I will check it again in a bit, when I can get to my own laptop. If anyone is late to post I will happily add the points on.

Well done everyone I think you all improved on our original trick and did a great job. Well Done 

*Tacey to choose the next challenge, I can't wait* :thumbup:

At some point I must make a list of everything we have learned, I would hate to forget one and her lose the ability.


----------



## Picklelily

HappyWag said:


> I think the not keeping up was intended for the OP who started the thread.
> You have been doing a great job Picklelily :thumbup:


phew thanks, I thought I had upset everyone not posting enough encouragement.

I have to admit its a fantastic idea we have loved learning everything. I have been working on a super difficult trick in case I get a turn again. Unfortunately its so super difficult we haven't got very far


----------



## Tacey

Sooo the next challenge  Is "cross paws"

April can already cross her right paw, so I will be teaching her to cross her left paw. You can either teach one way or both ways. 

[youtube_browser]7X68YHvr22M[/youtube_browser]


----------



## lucyandsandy

I realise people have been doing this for weeks buuuut is it too late for me too join in


----------



## Tacey

lucyandsandy said:


> I realise people have been doing this for weeks buuuut is it too late for me too join in


Of course not  The more the merrier.


----------



## GingerRogers

Picklelily said:


> phew thanks, I thought I had upset everyone not posting enough encouragement.
> 
> I have to admit its a fantastic idea we have loved learning everything. I have been working on a super difficult trick in case I get a turn again. Unfortunately its so super difficult we haven't got very far


Noooooooooooo I meant reddd123 the person whose idea this was and even that wasnt critical, just is a shame 

Sorry 

Hmm ninja does cross paws very cutely completely naturally when she wants something, this will have to be a capture job I think


----------



## Paula07

Looking forward to this one . 

I always find your ones the most challenging but the most fun!


----------



## Picklelily

Ohh interesting no sure how I'm going to tackle this. My collie did it naturally but Pickle doesn't.


----------



## Guest

This will be a good, but achievable, challenge for us 

I looked at a youtube clip which said to start with paw targetting, so I got out a little plastic lid and clicked every time she put her left paw (which she favours) on it. Shouldn't take her too long to progress to crossing I don't think 

Doing this one really reinforced how much easier it is to clicker-train things. I don't think she'd know half the stuff she does if it wasn't for the clicker.


----------



## Tacey

McKenzie said:


> This will be a good, but achievable, challenge for us
> 
> I looked at a youtube clip which said to start with paw targetting, so I got out a little plastic lid and clicked every time she put her left paw (which she favours) on it. Shouldn't take her too long to progress to crossing I don't think
> 
> Doing this one really reinforced how much easier it is to clicker-train things. I don't think she'd know half the stuff she does if it wasn't for the clicker.


This is how I taught it too 

In fact I have this silly little video of April learning as a puppy 

[youtube_browser]W6bmFe24suI[/youtube_browser]


----------



## lucyandsandy

I know we are supposed to be doing the cross paw trick but me and Sandy gave the close it a go this morning. We are a bit aggressive with our attempts, this is after 5 minutes so if I could be bothered I would fine tune it!

Please watch it with the sound down!!


----------



## GingerRogers

Well that didn't take as long as I thought she got a tad over excited about the whole lid targeting thing  when I threw it away she waved her paws in the air randomly a few times then did it beautifully, so a bit more time to get it on cue and its pretty reliable now 

[youtube_browser]U6XiRC2B-0o[/youtube_browser]

I will see if I can get her to do the other way, I suspect this is easy for her and the other way not so 

ETA Picklelily the list so far is:

Paw, down, shy/hide, wave, recall, speak, spin, hold, touch, peekaboo, bow, bang, shut the door and crossed paws 

E again TA forgot weave


----------



## Sarah1983

Edited my post on the first page to add a list of what tricks have been done so far. We're still playing, just having problems uploading videos still


----------



## Picklelily

lucyandsandy said:


> I know we are supposed to be doing the cross paw trick but me and Sandy gave the close it a go this morning. We are a bit aggressive with our attempts, this is after 5 minutes so if I could be bothered I would fine tune it!
> 
> Please watch it with the sound down!!


Brilliant


----------



## PawsOnMe

Here is Jasper's cross paws. Not a very good video but will try to get a better one before the deadline.



Excuse the PJs


----------



## Vicki

When is the deadline?


----------



## Tacey

Vicki said:


> When is the deadline?


Umm, how about Monday evening?


----------



## Vicki

Tacey said:


> Umm, how about Monday evening?


Sounds fine, I think she'll be able to do it by then  This is not easy for Chansa, crossing her legs doesn't come naturally to her and is a little difficult physically.


----------



## Tacey

Here's April crossing her other paw. She struggles a bit with her left paw. She must be right paw'd 

[youtube_browser]8ED4aEWH6ZQ[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Picklelily

eeek I haven't even got started yet, better get a grip of my knickers and start training.


----------



## Paula07

Nicky's 'cross' - 


Might give the other way a go before Monday if I get a chance .


----------



## Picklelily

Gosh Sunday night and I'm still struggling with this one, biggest difficulty is she lies with one paw tucked under her. 
Once I try and get her to target over her other paw she just moves her body to get it :frown2:

Hopefully we will get it by tomorrow night but at the moment its not looking great. Wish I had started earlier now


----------



## Nat88

We found this one challenging too, took us four nights of training to get it. We have persevered though and here is what we have so far. It's so rewarding when you manage to teach a new trick 

[youtube_browser]sp3HEhboXZU[/youtube_browser]

Please excuse the mis-matched bedding


----------



## Tacey

Well done everyone who has posted their videos so far! 

The deadline is tomorrow, but I can extend it if anyone wants to have a little longer


----------



## Vicki

This was really difficult for us and I don't think that we fully succeeded. Chansa could hardly lift her paw like this and her hind legs were gliding on the floor so she ended up looking like a frog. She's also way to intense and my hand (which I used as a target) was both bruised and scratched and she often moved her whole body to be able to cross paws. The biggest problem, though, was that all of the above annoyed me and she felt that and became anxious and she'd play dead or try to curl up in my lap to get a belly rub instead, so this caused a bit of a conflict.

But here's our result (sorry for the quality of the video):

[youtube_browser]_gx893rh2UY&feature=c4-overview&list=UUMkG5h4AqllVj105s9ZCn0A[/youtube_browser]


----------



## wannabe dogowner

This looks like a fab challenge and I've been playing along in secret this week 
Annoyingly I can't seem to view most of your videos on my iPad, no idea why

Anyway, will continue to play along and will try to post videos too if I can work it out  if I may? This week I have managed well with cross paws, she can do left paw very easily now and is nearly there with the right one. Amber can do most of the tricks you have put up so far. The only ones not solid are cover eyes and crawl....they are lures ATM. Oh, and bark, because she never does unless really scared. Which is clearly not something I want to engineer, so will give that one a miss!

How often is there a challenge and when do they get set?


----------



## PawsOnMe

wannabe dogowner said:


> This looks like a fab challenge and I've been playing along in secret this week
> Annoyingly I can't seem to view most of your videos on my iPad, no idea why
> 
> Anyway, will continue to play along and will try to post videos too if I can work it out  if I may? This week I have managed well with cross paws, she can do left paw very easily now and is nearly there with the right one. Amber can do most of the tricks you have put up so far. The only ones not solid are cover eyes and crawl....they are lures ATM. Oh, and bark, because she never does unless really scared. Which is clearly not something I want to engineer, so will give that one a miss!
> 
> How often is there a challenge and when do they get set?


I think the next challenge will either be set today or tomorrow, after this one finishes. The more the merrier


----------



## GingerRogers

Vicki said:


> This was really difficult for us and I don't think that we fully succeeded. Chansa could hardly lift her paw like this and her hind legs were gliding on the floor so she ended up looking like a frog. She's also way to intense and my hand (which I used as a target) was both bruised and scratched and she often moved her whole body to be able to cross paws. The biggest problem, though, was that all of the above annoyed me and she felt that and became anxious and she'd play dead or try to curl up in my lap to get a belly rub instead, so this caused a bit of a conflict.
> 
> But here's our result (sorry for the quality of the video):
> 
> [youtube_browser]_gx893rh2UY&feature=c4-overview&list=UUMkG5h4AqllVj105s9ZCn0A[/youtube_browser]


Bless her you can see the effort, but she does it, dogs are all made different ways , she is very intense dog. I think to do it easily, like you say she needs to be more relaxed, which isn't going to happen when you arent (poor hand I feel for you ninja is a proper paw mauler ) I learnt that lesson with shut the door


----------



## Tacey

Vicki said:


> This was really difficult for us and I don't think that we fully succeeded. Chansa could hardly lift her paw like this and her hind legs were gliding on the floor so she ended up looking like a frog. She's also way to intense and my hand (which I used as a target) was both bruised and scratched and she often moved her whole body to be able to cross paws. The biggest problem, though, was that all of the above annoyed me and she felt that and became anxious and she'd play dead or try to curl up in my lap to get a belly rub instead, so this caused a bit of a conflict.
> 
> But here's our result (sorry for the quality of the video):
> 
> [youtube_browser]_gx893rh2UY&feature=c4-overview&list=UUMkG5h4AqllVj105s9ZCn0A[/youtube_browser]


You did a great job - especially as it was so hard for her.


----------



## Picklelily

Well we still aren't quite there yet is it possible to extend to tomorrow night I'm so close.

I sympathise with the scratched bruised hand mines the same, I ended up restarting with a glove on with has caused some confusion.


----------



## GingerRogers

Picklelily said:


> Well we still aren't quite there yet is it possible to extend to tomorrow night I'm so close.
> 
> I sympathise with the scratched bruised hand mines the same, I ended up restarting with a glove on with has caused some confusion.


Its fine by me as I think I am the next to pick and I cant decide whether to do something we know or something we dont so we have something to work on


----------



## Picklelily

GingerRogers said:


> Its fine by me as I think I am the next to pick and I cant decide whether to do something we know or something we dont so we have something to work on


Great thank you I think I have changed techniques too much and confused her to be honest, I started with the lid which she just found way too exciting, so changed to my hand which was working well but painful so I added the glove. Now after progressing with the glove she has decided my hand really is the target so I can't get her to target the glove if its off my hand.

So I'm putting up with the scratches, what is quite sweet is that she stopped to lick my scratched hand.

Next one I'm sticking with whatever technique I choose first but this one isn't natural to her she is a pounce with both paws.


----------



## Tacey

Picklelily said:


> Well we still aren't quite there yet is it possible to extend to tomorrow night I'm so close.
> 
> I sympathise with the scratched bruised hand mines the same, I ended up restarting with a glove on with has caused some confusion.


Yes that's fine, I will put the leader board up tomorrow night


----------



## Guest

We got a bit distracted from this but I'll have a last minute attempt today and see if we can crack it


----------



## Picklelily

Really sorry everyone please go ahead with adding up the points we will opt out on this one, I have had visitors most of the day leaving no time to carry on working on this.

I have just given it a go now and she is in such a naughty mood she stuck her nose in the treat bag and started munching


----------



## GingerRogers

Picklelily said:


> Really sorry everyone please go ahead with adding up the points we will opt out on this one, I have had visitors most of the day leaving no time to carry on working on this.
> 
> I have just given it a go now and she is in such a naughty mood she stuck her nose in the treat bag and started munching


Naughty Pickle


----------



## Tacey

Here is the leaderboard, if anyone still wants to add their cross paws video I'm more than happy to edit it. 

Well done everyone who managed this trick, wahoo! :thumbup1:

DONUT76 - 4
MCKENZIE - 9
SLB - PEN - 2
LABRADOR LAURA - MYLO - 5 ZAB 5
CANINE K-9 - 9
MOONVIOLET - 1
COCKERSINDIE - 6
JESSINCAFCR - INCA - 2 
TACEY- 15
MISS RV - 11
SARAH1983 - 4
LAUREN5159 - 3
LOZZIBEAR  JAKE/ 9  ARROW/ 8
NICKY10 - 2 
SPRINGERHUSKY - 10
PUPCAKES - DOTTIE/1 - CHARLIE/1 
FREDDIE AND FRANK  7 
VICKI- 15
SEZEELSON - 1 
GINGERROGERS - 12 <*next to choose!*>
PAWSONME - 14
ASTRO2011- 2
PAULA07  15
DIEFENBAKER - 6
CHARLEIGH - 6
PICKLELILY - 12 
SPRINGFIELDBEAN - 1
BEARCUB - 2
MEGAN M - QUINN/5 - KODI/7 - ROSE/3
REDD123 - 2
TOLLISTY - 4
TABULAHRASA -3
FOXYROCKMEISTER - 3
HANWOMBAT - 1 
JEZAVIX - 4
SHARLOID- BRODER/5 - KINDRA/1 - YLA/1 
HOWL - 1
NATT88 - 4


----------



## GingerRogers

Will sort this out later sorry, so busy trying to decide my brain froze and I forgot 

I was going to be a bit evil and see how well proofed you all were :devil: but decided to go with something simpler, its just for fun after all


----------



## GingerRogers

I ummed and I harred but I had to go with ninjas favourite really...

Drum Roll...................

.......................over 

Good luck  we will see how people take it to determine the deadline I know this can be tricky for some dogs.

[youtube_browser]YA2he5QV-J4[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Paula07

Nicky's 'rollover' -


----------



## Guest

No chance here


----------



## SpringerHusky

Brody knows this so will record it later but damn paula, i swear you must stalk the thread  :lol:


----------



## PawsOnMe

Will get ours on tomorrow, He's very enthusiastic with this one, we have to make sure he's laid down and in a big space or else he flings himself halfway across the room doing it, crashing into anything in his path :001_rolleyes:


----------



## GingerRogers

McKenzie said:


> No chance here


Oh why not. Now I feel bad for all my deliberation.



PawsOnMe said:


> Will get ours on tomorrow, He's very enthusiastic with this one, we have to make sure he's laid down and in a big space or else he flings himself halfway across the room doing it, crashing into anything in his path :001_rolleyes:


Lol. This was one of ninjas most refined. Its her go to trick and normally gets a bit stuck upside down and flails around or gets half way over and realises she's rolled into stuff.

Well done Nicky. Surprisingly sunny there lol.


----------



## Paula07

SpringerHusky said:


> Brody knows this so will record it later but damn paula, i swear you must stalk the thread  :lol:


Hahaha! Ok, I confess, I am a complete PF addict . You caught me! :lol::lol:



GingerRogers said:


> Oh why not. Now I feel bad for all my deliberation.
> 
> Lol. This was one of ninjas most refined. Its her go to trick and normally gets a bit stuck upside down and flails around or gets half way over and realises she's rolled into stuff.
> 
> Well done Nicky. Surprisingly sunny there lol.


Hmm, he maybe already knows this and its possible i already had a video of him doing it....ok, ok, its definitely not that sunny here now!


----------



## SpringerHusky

Paula07 said:


> Hahaha! Ok, I confess, I am a complete PF addict . You caught me! :lol::lol:


Me too but sadly my time zone gets in the way


----------



## Guest

GingerRogers said:


> Oh why not. Now I feel bad for all my deliberation.


Rolling over is just not something she has never naturally done and it's impossible to lure her into it.

It's ok, we've managed lots of the other tricks so will just take a week off


----------



## Tacey

Another silly April puppy video  She is only about 9 weeks old here!
[youtube_browser]wQuOSloSIxk[/youtube_browser]

I will get a more up to date video of her rolling over after work


----------



## Picklelily

Tacey said:


> Another silly April puppy video  She is only about 9 weeks old here!
> [youtube_browser]wQuOSloSIxk[/youtube_browser]
> 
> I will get a more up to date video of her rolling over after work


That's funny I was thinking about teaching this, not sure how its going to go at this week though. I think she may be having teenage hormones as she is refusing to do anything but her favourite tricks at the moment.

There is no getting past that blank brown eyed stare that says no :frown2:


----------



## tabulahrasa

McKenzie said:


> Rolling over is just not something she has never naturally done and it's impossible to lure her into it.
> 
> It's ok, we've managed lots of the other tricks so will just take a week off


I miss loads of weeks

There's loads I just can't do with him because there's so many things he's not supposed to do...it's really frustrating, lol.

I just watch everyone else's and wait for ones I can do with him.


----------



## Picklelily

tabulahrasa said:


> I miss loads of weeks
> 
> There's loads I just can't do with him because there's so many things he's not supposed to do...it's really frustrating, lol.
> 
> I just watch everyone else's and wait for ones I can do with him.


Yes we have to remember its just for fun and either we or the dog aren't enjoying a trick then its a week for something else.

I have to say though its a lovely bunch who are taking part, nice and supportive, with of course the nicest dogs.


----------



## GingerRogers

tabulahrasa said:


> I miss loads of weeks
> 
> There's loads I just can't do with him because there's so many things he's not supposed to do...it's really frustrating, lol.
> 
> I just watch everyone else's and wait for ones I can do with him.


I did try to think of stuff that suited all dogs but all ninjas tricks excluded one or other of the dogs  sorry, of course with his back you cant risk this can you  the other options she really likes were beg or high five and I could think of plenty who would struggle with them too.


----------



## tabulahrasa

GingerRogers said:


> I did try to think of stuff that suited all dogs but all ninjas tricks excluded one or other of the dogs  sorry, of course with his back you cant risk this can you  the other options she really likes were beg or high five and I could think of plenty who would struggle with them too.


Oh I wasn't moaning about the challenges, just my faulty dog. 

I struggle to think of things he can do myself - between not doing certain things with his back and his elbows...well, that doesn't leave much. There are only so many things that you can teach that involve staying still, rofl.


----------



## GingerRogers

Oh I know you werent. It must be hard. Oooh :idea: bit of a bandwagon of mine at the moment not exactly trick training but have you tried scent work with him, there's a rottie comes on the courses I've done 

Welcome to Talking Dogs Scentwork


----------



## Vicki

This is really going to be a challenge with Chansa. Rolling over doesn't come naturally to her and she really likes to play dead, so I assume that she'll try to play dead instead (and luring her from playing dead won't help since we've proofed it so well; she'll just think that I'm trying to trick her and won't move). 

But as soon as she comes back from my mother's tomorrow morning I'll give it a go


----------



## tabulahrasa

He can find hidden toys and treats...but nothing more complicated as he's a bit rubbish at it, lol, but it keeps him busy.


----------



## Nat88

Sybil knows this, but will film it tomorrow outdoors as she seems to find it uncomfortable lying down and rolling on our laminate floors. Must be 'cos of her deep chest


----------



## PawsOnMe

Here's Jasper's roll over (we call it poly), I laughed when saying good boy and I sounded like a goat


----------



## GingerRogers

tabulahrasa said:


> He can find hidden toys and treats...but nothing more complicated as he's a bit rubbish at it, lol, but it keeps him busy.


Bet he isnt rubbish , I thought ninja was until I learnt where *I* was going wrong

The Scentwork trainer says that rotties are very polite searchers, I wondered what on earth she meant as the big lad bombed his way through the search area like a bull in a china shop but when he actually finds his toy he steps back and asks for help. But fascinating to watch him.


----------



## GingerRogers

PawsOnMe said:


> Here's Jasper's roll over (we call it poly), I laughed when saying good boy and I sounded like a goat


Lol @ poly, he is enthusiastic isnt he :001_tt1:


----------



## lucyandsandy

Yay we know this one whoop whoop! Just need to remember to film and post


----------



## tabulahrasa

GingerRogers said:


> Bet he isnt rubbish , I thought ninja was until I learnt where *I* was going wrong
> 
> The Scentwork trainer says that rotties are very polite searchers, I wondered what on earth she meant as the big lad bombed his way through the search area like a bull in a china shop but when he actually finds his toy he steps back and asks for help. But fascinating to watch him.


He's definitely not polite either, lol...I watch him sometimes and he's got his nose sniffing frantically about 2cm from a bit of liver cake and can't find it - it's amusing though.


----------



## GingerRogers

Just bumping, any one actually working on this, how much time would you like, if not get your films posted and we can move on to something new


----------



## SpringerHusky

Damnit, i'll get the video posted asap I filmed him the other day but as usual been busy up to my eyeballs  :lol:


----------



## GingerRogers

SpringerHusky said:


> Damnit, i'll get the video posted asap I filmed him the other day but as usual been busy up to my eyeballs  :lol:


No rush take your time, I was just wondering 

I will say till Thursday 7pm


----------



## Sarah1983

Does it need to be a full roll over? We're working on him lying on his back at the moment and don't want to confuse him by teaching him to completely roll over before I've got that solid.


----------



## Vicki

GingerRogers said:


> No rush take your time, I was just wondering
> 
> I will say till Thursday 7pm


Thursday sounds fine


----------



## GingerRogers

Sarah1983 said:


> Does it need to be a full roll over? We're working on him lying on his back at the moment and don't want to confuse him by teaching him to completely roll over before I've got that solid.


I dont see why not as long as its more of a roll than the bang trick I guess, its all about the learning


----------



## lucyandsandy

Hi everyone,

Here is Sandy doing her roll over 

I always use hand signals with speech, she pays more attention to hand signals. Is this ok or does it have to be spoken commands only?


----------



## Nat88

lucyandsandy said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Here is Sandy doing her roll over
> 
> I always use hand signals with speech, she pays more attention to hand signals. Is this ok or does it have to be spoken commands only?


I use both hand and voice signals too, I think either are fine


----------



## Tacey

I haven't got around to filming April's roll over yet, hopefully I'll remember to do it on our walk tomorrow as we'll be walking in daylight for once.


----------



## Picklelily

We are taking a break from training she seems a bit off at the moment. Hopefully pick it up later on.


----------



## Tacey

I still didn't get a chance to film April today. I decided I would make a video this evening as my mum wanted to take her out today. She took her mountain biking and when I got home she looked like this:



So here's one I made earlier instead 
[youtube_browser]1VLOtAn2ghg[/youtube_browser]


----------



## SpringerHusky

[youtube_browser]SAwThs8VfgU[/youtube_browser]
Finally got it uploaded, not the best because he really wanted to go play


----------



## Nat88

Here is Sybil's 

[youtube_browser]tIK_OM61z2w[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Vicki

This wasn't as hard to teach her as I thought it would be. She understood the behaviour quickly and volounteered to roll over even without the hand target, but when I started to use the cue she got confused. The Swedish word for roll over sounds very similar to the word for spin, so I decided to use "roll over" as a cue instead and when I did she got it after only two repetitions 

[youtube_browser]R0vVyXqjJxg&feature=c4-overview&list=UUMkG5h4AqllVj105s9ZCn0A[/youtube_browser]

(sorry for the dark video- we've only got 4 hours of daylight and that doesn't give me much time to film in the best light)


----------



## GingerRogers

Well done Sybil and Chansa 

Chansa actually does it with style , I thought she might struggle a bit more too, I did have concerns about picking something universal but when you have a little dog there's things she cant do either, well more me actually, eg I struggle with legweaves as I have to bend over to direct her and it makes me dizzy 

I cant remember if I said tonight or tomorrow for the finish, best go and check  :blush:


----------



## Picklelily

posting mine in a minute


----------



## GingerRogers

Don't panic. I forgot we have friends round for tea so i might not be able to do the leader board till the morning sorry folks.


----------



## Picklelily

[youtube_browser]mmRxn6LNmTk[/youtube_browser][/

Can't believe we managed it after a weeks break we started Tuesday, yesterday she again seemed off training, today she was there at 11:30 nudging me ready for work.

We think she has been a bit sore after trying a new harness, that's all we can put her reluctance to train down too.

Anyway here's our roll over forgive my loud cheering at the end, OH tried covering it with music but you can still here me :blush:


----------



## Picklelily

SpringerHusky said:


> [youtube_browser]SAwThs8VfgU[/youtube_browser]
> Finally got it uploaded, not the best because he really wanted to go play


I wanted to see more of him playing


----------



## SpringerHusky

Picklelily said:


> I wanted to see more of him playing


I'll get a thread up soon of him playing in the snow


----------



## GingerRogers

Well i won't be doing the board now. We ate lots and i fell asleep snuggling the dawg. Paula feel free to post your next trick. I will do the board in the morning.

Well done picklily. i think you have gone the other direction to most dogs  i will survey properly in the morning.

Well done springerhusky too i somehow managed to miss that.


----------



## GingerRogers

Well done all  special well done to the newest challenge completer Lucy & Sandy, Vicki & Chansa who did it despite the lack of daylight  and Picklelily as she also managed against the odds of a Picklestrike and I am pretty sure was the only one who rolls to the left 

Sorry I didnt get round to this last night I actually had just woke up on the sofa when I posted  Ginge had already taken herself off to bed, worn out after showing off all the tricks she has learnt to our guests . Well almost a little bit of over excitement meant she got all confuddled :001_tongue:

I think I have done it right I got a bit distracted watching all the videos again and forgot if I had noted the points down :blush:

I also had a bit of a shuffle of the board to move those who dont seem to be joining in to the bottom, they are still there so can join in again at any time but it makes it a bit easier, I purposely didnt do it thoroughly or put in any order so theres no one at the top speak of  in fact I put the newest person at the top :smile5: hope no one minds, if they do I will rearrange it back again and slap my wrist

LUCY&SANDY - 1
MCKENZIE - 9
CANINE K-9 - 9
COCKERSINDIE - 6
TACEY- 16
MISS RV - 11
LOZZIBEAR  JAKE/ 9  ARROW/ 8
NICKY10 - 2 
SPRINGERHUSKY - 11
FREDDIE AND FRANK  7 
VICKI- 16
GINGERROGERS - 13 
PAWSONME - 15
NATT88 - 5
PAULA07  16 *To Choose next *
DIEFENBAKER - 6
TABULAHRASA -3
PICKLELILY - 13
SARAH1983 - 4
TOLLISTY - 4
BEARCUB - 2
FOXYROCKMEISTER  3
DONUT76 - 4
LABRADOR LAURA - MYLO - 5 ZAB 5
LAUREN5159 - 3
HANWOMBAT - 1 
JEZAVIX - 4
SHARLOID- BRODER/5 - KINDRA/1 - YLA/1 
MEGAN M - QUINN/5 - KODI/7 - ROSE/3
CHARLEIGH - 6
ASTRO2011- 2
SPRINGFIELDBEAN  1
HOWL  1
SEZEELSON - 1 
PUPCAKES - DOTTIE/1 - CHARLIE/1 
MOONVIOLET  1
SLB - PEN  2
JESSINCAFCR - INCA - 2
REDD123 - 2


----------



## Paula07

The next challenge is 'down' but it has to be in the middle of a recall like so -



Bit of a rubbish video but I haven't had time to get a better one .

Deadline for this will be next Friday at 5pm if everyone is happy with that ?


----------



## SpringerHusky

Ha another one he already knows :thumbup1:

[youtube_browser]CsGFKhiW3YY[/youtube_browser]
:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Aaaaaaaaaand we're back in the game  Just taught her this, but will record it tomorrow out on a walk rather than in my messy house


----------



## Vicki

Not very good, but she does it anyway. The floor is very slippery and she can't run or stop very fast. But since we have less than 4 hours of daylight I probably wont get a chance to film it outside, where she can do it better, I took the opportunity to film it today when I taught a class indoors. So this will have to do 

[youtube_browser]bTQdWADNmkU&feature=c4-overview&list=UUMkG5h4AqllVj105s9ZCn0A[/youtube_browser]


----------



## GingerRogers

I didnt think I would be able to do this, its not something we have ever tried, too busy working on speedy recalls to think about making her stop halfway back  and I was a bit worried it might affect recall training.

Sure I might have been able to fluke it but not really train it in the time given, plus I thought there was no way I could train it and film by Friday given the dark evenings. However I had a little go in the sitting room after asking for a few pointers from a friend who I know has this down pat with her dog 

What a little star ninja is, I honestly thought it would take her a lot longer to understand what I was asking 

I will work on it and post later in the week.


----------



## Guest

Here we are 

[youtube_browser]?v=HBlTeOZKhlc[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Tacey

Here's Aprils. It's quite hard to practice this with her because she starts crouching down and stalking me waiting for the 'down' instead of recalling normally. 

[youtube_browser]yVqKFleC-Ro[/youtube_browser]


----------



## lucyandsandy

Well, we have really good recall and a really good down but Sandy never does it when I ask and carries on running and does it when she is next to me!

I guess I am going to have to teach stop as she will do a distance down


----------



## tabulahrasa

I'm not doing this one either 

Nothing to do with legs or backs though, lol...I'm still working on a reliable recall, I only get really limited opportunities to practise it outside as I only have access to somewhere secure at weekends and I'm doing nothing to muck up his recall even more than I already have.


----------



## GingerRogers

tabulahrasa said:


> I'm not doing this one either
> 
> Nothing to do with legs or backs though, lol...I'm still working on a reliable recall, I only get really limited opportunities to practise it outside as I only have access to somewhere secure at weekends and I'm doing nothing to muck up his recall even more than I already have.


I dont see why it cant be done indoors, the earlier recall challenge was allowed, I might struggle just to get to film it out doors as I dont get to anywhere off lead till evenings and its dark. Its up to Paula of course, unless she would extend it till after the weekend.

As for not mucking up recall that was my concern but after some discussion with friends I decided to give it a go, I haven't used my recall cue, and using a toy its more about coming for the toy than recalling. I actually think it might help improve it as it makes a fun game, ninjas quite keen and downs with a hurrumph .


----------



## Paula07

GingerRogers said:


> I dont see why it cant be done indoors, the earlier recall challenge was allowed, I might struggle just to get to film it out doors as I dont get to anywhere off lead till evenings and its dark. Its up to Paula of course, unless she would extend it till after the weekend.
> 
> As for not mucking up recall that was my concern but after some discussion with friends I decided to give it a go, I haven't used my recall cue, and using a toy its more about coming for the toy than recalling. I actually think it might help improve it as it makes a fun game, ninjas quite keen and downs with a hurrumph .


It can be inside or out, not fussy . Also it doesnt have to be in a recall if people would prefer not to. I use it when I see someone/something and I dont want him to move. It can just be they are running/walking around at a distance and go into a down position. I understand people not wanting to mess up their recalls.


----------



## GingerRogers

Paula07 said:


> It can be inside or out, not fussy . Also it doesnt have to be in a recall if people would prefer not to. I use it when I see someone/something and I dont want him to move. It can just be they are running/walking around at a distance and go into a down position. I understand people not wanting to mess up their recalls.


Thanks for setting this actually as I think it might have opened up a whole new area of fun, I honestly didnt think she would get it in a million years (well not a week anyway) and I do think it might help recall training and she seems to enjoy it 

And after yesterdays spasticated zooming for 20 mins where I had absolutely no control whatsoever not sure I need to worry about it, 'messing up what recall???'


----------



## tabulahrasa

GingerRogers said:


> I dont see why it cant be done indoors, the earlier recall challenge was allowed, I might struggle just to get to film it out doors as I dont get to anywhere off lead till evenings and its dark. Its up to Paula of course, unless she would extend it till after the weekend.
> 
> As for not mucking up recall that was my concern but after some discussion with friends I decided to give it a go, I haven't used my recall cue, and using a toy its more about coming for the toy than recalling. I actually think it might help improve it as it makes a fun game, ninjas quite keen and downs with a hurrumph .


It probably wouldn't muck up his recall, especially as it's rubbish anyway, but it's taken me about 3 months to stop him running in the other direction looking for other dogs when I tell him to do anything outside...

I could give it a wee shot inside, but I'm not sure he'll have room, if I manage to get him to put his brakes on before running into me, I'll film it, lol.


----------



## Paula07

GingerRogers said:


> Thanks for setting this actually as I think it might have opened up a whole new area of fun, I honestly didnt think she would get it in a million years (well not a week anyway) and I do think it might help recall training and she seems to enjoy it
> 
> And after yesterdays spasticated zooming for 20 mins where I had absolutely no control whatsoever not sure I need to worry about it, 'messing up what recall???'


No problem! Nicky loves it too and it keeps him focused on me when we are out. They do surprise us at times! Nick has picked up on a few of the challenges quicker than id have thought.

Hahah, I know what you mean, that sounds a lot like Nicky! :lol::lol:


----------



## SpringerHusky

I always found this one hrd to teach but I was told back at club it was an important thing to teach incase of an emergency like running off after something. 

I also taught Brody a stop half way and come back when fetching something. It was a very hard one for him


----------



## lucyandsandy

Do these pass?

This one was she was wondering around and I asked her to down but I starting filming to late so you don't see her wondering around! (This was at the beginning)



This one I was regretting doing this in a new place with so many nice smells and having no treats! You can tell she was getting fed up with me so gave me her slow response!

Anyway, this is a reluctant recall one:



PS. I don't think I was shouting in the second one but my voice is really loud!!!


----------



## PawsOnMe

Completely forgot about this, with all the Christmas shopping  Is it alright if we do ours and put it on tomorrow? he's just had a bath and don't fancy getting him all muddy again today.


----------



## Paula07

lucyandsandy said:


> Do these pass?
> 
> This one was she was wondering around and I asked her to down but I starting filming to late so you don't see her wondering around! (This was at the beginning)
> 
> 
> 
> This one I was regretting doing this in a new place with so many nice smells and having no treats! You can tell she was getting fed up with me so gave me her slow response!
> 
> Anyway, this is a reluctant recall one:
> 
> 
> 
> PS. I don't think I was shouting in the second one but my voice is really loud!!!


Of course 



PawsOnMe said:


> Completely forgot about this, with all the Christmas shopping  Is it alright if we do ours and put it on tomorrow? he's just had a bath and don't fancy getting him all muddy again today.


Not a problem . Il wait until tomorrow to do the leader board then if that's ok with everyone?


----------



## GingerRogers

Argh I only have an indoor one filmed, been so busy trying to get work out before xmas  she is so funny doing this though  Can I load it up tomorrow too?


----------



## Paula07

GingerRogers said:


> Argh I only have an indoor one filmed, been so busy trying to get work out before xmas  she is so funny doing this though  Can I load it up tomorrow too?


That's fine! Yeah of course you can  .


----------



## Picklelily

Ok I have to fess up I have had no time to even start this. So do you teach stop first and then down?

Pickle does wait but turns toward me for any other command so I'm stuck at to where to go from here.

Belated tips please?


----------



## Nat88

Will try and get this filmed tomorrow morning before I go out. If not, no worries. Down at a distance comes easily to Sybil, being half-collie, so hopefully we should be ok learning this.


----------



## SpringerHusky

Picklelily said:


> Ok I have to fess up I have had no time to even start this. So do you teach stop first and then down?
> 
> Pickle does wait but turns toward me for any other command so I'm stuck at to where to go from here.
> 
> Belated tips please?


What I did was use Stay then done distance commands but what i would also do is when doing a recall, shout Stay when they got close to half way. They don't always get it first time, sometimes it's easier to shout Sit or Down but keep doing it and they'll get it.


----------



## Paula07

Picklelily said:


> Ok I have to fess up I have had no time to even start this. So do you teach stop first and then down?
> 
> Pickle does wait but turns toward me for any other command so I'm stuck at to where to go from here.
> 
> Belated tips please?


I didn't really have to teach this as such, I just shouted down and he lay down . What if you do a couple of downs at a small distance then gradually increased the space maybe?


----------



## Picklelily

Paula07 said:


> I didn't really have to teach this as such, I just shouted down and he lay down . What if you do a couple of downs at a small distance then gradually increased the space maybe?


She rushes up to be as close as possible  Velcro dog my little lady but this is a useful one so I'm adding it even if its later.


----------



## Paula07

Picklelily said:


> She rushes up to be as close as possible  Velcro dog my little lady but this is a useful one so I'm adding it even if its later.


No rush .


----------



## Nat88

Nope, not going to manage this one. Miss Sybil refuses to lay down outside  it's too wet and cold. And no room to do it inside. Never mind, we'll give the next one a good shot


----------



## PawsOnMe

Here's Jasper's


----------



## Nat88

PawsOnMe said:


> Here's Jasper's


Aww he's so bouncy . Hopefully next week won't be as hectic as this one was, so I'll have time to work on the tricks I've missed with Sybil.


----------



## GingerRogers

Ok just indoors still as I wont have the chance to practice it outdoors until tomorrow.

[youtube_browser]I6BYahmMntg[/youtube_browser]

Have so enjoyed this one though and cant wait to try it outside  thanks Paula I think you can see she does too .

ETA I couldn't wait so said sod it and went out in daylight

Attempt 1 hmmm forgot to listen

Attempt 2 listened but distracted herself in the hope that I wasnt going to actually make her lie in the mud again

Attempt 3 there but still not the enthusiasm for the down we get in the house , but the shoot in the distance distracted her this time, I realised was mean making her try this really especially with the shoot as I heard the dogs a bit later so she no doubt could then, she had a very stressy morning and is now barking the house down at every noise , you can see her lip licking and sniffing, but I think she likes the actual exercise once she remembered what to do 

[youtube_browser]7loc2OkOxGA[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

GingerRogers said:


> Ok just indoors still as I wont have the chance to practice it outdoors until tomorrow.
> 
> [youtube_browser]I6BYahmMntg[/youtube_browser]


She's SO cute :001_wub:

When's the next one going up? (I'm impatient!)


----------



## SpringerHusky

McKenzie said:


> She's SO cute :001_wub:
> 
> When's the next one going up? (I'm impatient!)


As soon as the scores are up, i'll get it up 

Brody loves this trick we have planned :thumbup1: he's been very eager to show it off lol


----------



## HappyWag

Oooo Can't wait to see Brody's new trick 
This is such a lovely thread, been enjoying watching all the dogs showing off their talents


----------



## Paula07

Well done everyone !

Sorry about the delay guys! I got the keys to my house last night so was there until the early hours painting. 

Next to choose is SpringerHusky 

LUCY&SANDY - 2
MCKENZIE - 10
CANINE K-9 - 9
COCKERSINDIE - 6
TACEY- 17
MISS RV - 11
LOZZIBEAR  JAKE/ 9  ARROW/ 8
NICKY10 - 2 
SPRINGERHUSKY - 12
FREDDIE AND FRANK  7 
VICKI- 17
GINGERROGERS - 14 
PAWSONME - 16
NATT88 - 5
PAULA07  17
DIEFENBAKER - 6
TABULAHRASA -3
PICKLELILY - 13
SARAH1983 - 4
TOLLISTY - 4
BEARCUB - 2
FOXYROCKMEISTER  3
DONUT76 - 4
LABRADOR LAURA - MYLO - 5 ZAB 5
LAUREN5159 - 3
HANWOMBAT - 1 
JEZAVIX - 4
SHARLOID- BRODER/5 - KINDRA/1 - YLA/1 
MEGAN M - QUINN/5 - KODI/7 - ROSE/3
CHARLEIGH - 6
ASTRO2011- 2
SPRINGFIELDBEAN  1
HOWL  1
SEZEELSON - 1 
PUPCAKES - DOTTIE/1 - CHARLIE/1 
MOONVIOLET  1
SLB - PEN  2
JESSINCAFCR - INCA - 2
REDD123 - 2


----------



## GingerRogers

Paula07 said:


> Well done everyone !
> 
> Sorry about the delay guys! I got the keys to my house last night so was there until the early hours


Hmmm we will forgive you I am sure  CONGRATULATIONS what a lovely Christmas present to yourself.


----------



## SpringerHusky

Awesome, I will get it up as soon as I can I just got up and am dealing with a swollen jaw right now due to tooth issues.


----------



## SpringerHusky

[youtube_browser]uaUNlG7Tdh0[/youtube_browser]
Fairly simple one  well at least Brody thinks so :lol:

Closing date shall be the 30th as i'm going away Wednesday and won't be back until the 29th


----------



## missRV

is it just a beg and a sit? This will be a good one for Rosie, she's not good on her hind legs


----------



## SpringerHusky

missRV said:


> is it just a beg and a sit? This will be a good one for Rosie, she's not good on her hind legs


More so just a beg but you can choose to do beg and sit, i was doing it to get him to repeat the beg otherwise he'll sit there all day


----------



## PawsOnMe

Here's Jasper's beg 



And a bit of a blooper, Taz came to investigate and Jasper didn't want to share the limelight (or treats..)


----------



## SpringerHusky

LOL yeah Chula was not happy and was worried he was going to get treats.


----------



## Guest

Excellent! This is one I'd never been able to get her to do until we went to tricks class and they showed us how to teach it - she always wanted to stand up on her hind legs, or she wasn't able to balance. She can do it now, but not consistently so we'll spend the next few days getting it perfect  Oh, we call it 'bear' because she looks like a little bear standing up


----------



## SpringerHusky

McKenzie said:


> Excellent! This is one I'd never been able to get her to do until we went to tricks class and they showed us how to teach it - she always wanted to stand up on her hind legs, or she wasn't able to balance. She can do it now, but not consistently so we'll spend the next few days getting it perfect  Oh, we call it 'bear' because she looks like a little bear standing up


A lot of people here in the US call it Sit pretty and Chula actually knows it as Sit pretty. :thumbsup:


----------



## Canine K9

Sorry not really been joining in! Will try and get this one done :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

Here's McKenzie doing 'bear' 

[youtube_browser]?v=2hAv7lO6Dvo&feature=youtu.be[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Picklelily

Sorry I have been failing lately but I'm enjoying all of your video's. 

Hopefully normal service will be resumed soon.


----------



## Nat88

Yay Sybil already knew this one  We call it "sit up nice":

[youtube_browser]eZteTYHWoAk[/youtube_browser]


----------



## GingerRogers

Ok cheating as I already had this recorded a couple of weeks ago , I was thinking of setting it instead of rollover when it was my turn , I could record it again but I am a bit short of time and I think this version is funny as we had only just learnt it and she looks drunk when she wobbles  she has got better 

[youtube_browser]fJCwpUmDD2U[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

GingerRogers said:


> Ok cheating as I already had this recorded a couple of weeks ago , I was thinking of setting it instead of rollover when it was my turn , I could record it again but I am a bit short of time and I think this version is funny as we had only just learnt it and she looks drunk when she wobbles  she has got better
> 
> [youtube_browser]fJCwpUmDD2U[/youtube_browser]


I'm amazed how calm she is when getting her treat! You should have seen the unedited version of ours - it was like she WAS a bear!


----------



## Tacey

Everyone's dog looks so cute doing this trick! 

Here's April's beg.  With a few little paw waves.

Had the camera around the wrong way oops
[youtube_browser]OhO6nQm5M_E[/youtube_browser]


----------



## GingerRogers

McKenzie said:


> I'm amazed how calm she is when getting her treat! You should have seen the unedited version of ours - it was like she WAS a bear!


I have to work quite hard to remind her to be nice, she can still bite my fingers off and in this cold weather on walks it hurts 



Tacey said:


> Everyone's dog looks so cute doing this trick!
> 
> Here's April's beg.  With a few little paw waves.
> 
> Had the camera around the wrong way oops
> [youtube_browser]OhO6nQm5M_E[/youtube_browser]


Love the festive addition well done April


----------



## Paula07

This is an old one of Nicky as I don't encourage him to do this anymore because of his back. Its not a great video but here is Nicks "sit nice" -


----------



## lucyandsandy

Me and Sandy are struggling with this one, she can't seem to hold herself in that position so I have taught her to hold onto my arm. So now we can do it with Sandy clinging onto my arm! How do I go about removing my supporting arm!!??


----------



## Guest

lucyandsandy said:


> Me and Sandy are struggling with this one, she can't seem to hold herself in that position so I have taught her to hold onto my arm. So now we can do it with Sandy clinging onto my arm! How do I go about removing my supporting arm!!??


Kenzie had to hold on to me at first too, my tricks trainer saiid it was a combination of lackng balance and strength in the muscles required. Keep practiicing


----------



## GingerRogers

Yep look at ninja wobbling about

She doesn't now. Its learning the trick. Balance and muscle.


----------



## lucyandsandy

Well we haven't managed to master the balance! I know this doesn't count but I will post it anyway!

Sandy being !


----------



## lucyandsandy

My phone won't let me edit the last post! That is my son handsome isn't he!: this should be Sandy doing our failed beg!


----------



## Vicki

Is the deadline tonight? Unfortunately I have to say that we will not be able to complete the trick until then  

I has been Christmas, I have had people staying here since the 17th and I've been working a lot (because it's Christmas) so I simply haven't had the time to practice enough. She's doing fine and I'm sure that I will be able to teach her this when I get the time to practice.


----------



## SpringerHusky

My plane got delayed and rescheduled so I only got home today so will have to at least extend it until tomorrow just because i'm so exhausted. x


----------



## SpringerHusky

Ok sorry about the delay here you go guys, PAWSONME you're next 

LUCY&SANDY - 3 (gave you a point for effort because she did beg in some degree)
MCKENZIE - 11
CANINE K-9 - 9
COCKERSINDIE - 6
TACEY- 18
MISS RV - 11
LOZZIBEAR  JAKE/ 9  ARROW/ 8
NICKY10 - 2 
SPRINGERHUSKY - 12
FREDDIE AND FRANK  7 
VICKI- 17
GINGERROGERS - 15
PAWSONME - 17
NATT88 - 6
PAULA07  18
DIEFENBAKER - 6
TABULAHRASA -3
PICKLELILY - 13
SARAH1983 - 4
TOLLISTY - 4
BEARCUB - 2
FOXYROCKMEISTER  3
DONUT76 - 4
LABRADOR LAURA - MYLO - 5 ZAB 5
LAUREN5159 - 3
HANWOMBAT - 1 
JEZAVIX - 4
SHARLOID- BRODER/5 - KINDRA/1 - YLA/1 
MEGAN M - QUINN/5 - KODI/7 - ROSE/3
CHARLEIGH - 6
ASTRO2011- 2
SPRINGFIELDBEAN  1
HOWL  1
SEZEELSON - 1 
PUPCAKES - DOTTIE/1 - CHARLIE/1 
MOONVIOLET  1
SLB - PEN  2
JESSINCAFCR - INCA - 2
REDD123 - 2


----------



## lucyandsandy

Yay we got a point! I thought that one would be easy but we found it hard. Well done everyone.....


----------



## PawsOnMe

It's not the best video but the next challenge is to 'tidy up'. so pick items up and put them into a container. (I'll try to get a better video of Jasper doing it as this one isn't a very good example)



Is next Friday okay for everyone?

Good luck and enjoy


----------



## GingerRogers

Dammit we cannot do this and don't think we will be able to. Still event managed hold so... 

If she ever picks anything up its to take it to her bed. But I have a little idea that might work. So we will try


----------



## Tacey

Here's April's, there's a slight blooper in the middle 

[youtube_browser]iWez7v722mI[/youtube_browser]


----------



## lucyandsandy

Look at the Spaniel and Collie clever clogs, do they know everything  God this is another one we will struggle with, Sandy does not like holding things in her mouth unless it is disgusting! I have tought "Drop-it" so hopefully that will help!


----------



## Guest

Ooo this one will be fun, I think we'll get there with a bit of practice


----------



## Guest

How do you teach them to put it in a basket? 

I've got Kenzie going and picking up things and bringing them to me, but not sure how to get her to drop them in a basket.


----------



## Vicki

Chansa likes this trick 

I'm sorry for the rubbish quality, but it's not easy to get a good video when there is almost no daylight. It's dark when you go to work and it's dark when you get home from work. And now it's cloudy, so there is hardly any light even during the 4 hours of daylight.

[youtube_browser]watch?v=DrmQw0Bi7cs&feature=c4-overview&list=UUMkG5h4AqllVj105s9ZCn0A[/youtube_browser]

I taught her to beg yesterday, but I had to recharge the camera battery and today when I got home it was too late. But I filmed it anyway, just to show that I managed to teach her, even if we don't get points for it 

[youtube_browser]watch?v=knc8tN1ncqA&feature=em-upload_owner[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Vicki

McKenzie said:


> How do you teach them to put it in a basket?
> 
> I've got Kenzie going and picking up things and bringing them to me, but not sure how to get her to drop them in a basket.


If you put a basket right in front of you between you and her and tell her to drop it when she brings it to you she should drop it in the basket. If she's used to drop things in your hand just reach out your hand and then move your hand away quickly when she drops it so that the object drops in the basket instead. Click and reward when the object drops in the basket and she'll probably get it soon.


----------



## Guest

Chansa is so clever :001_wub:



Vicki said:


> If you put a basket right in front of you between you and her and tell her to drop it when she brings it to you she should drop it in the basket. If she's used to drop things in your hand just reach out your hand and then move your hand away quickly when she drops it so that the object drops in the basket instead. Click and reward when the object drops in the basket and she'll probably get it soon.


Ah this is the problem, she drops the object before she gets to me (I assume so her mouth is free for her treat ). I'll work on bringing it to me and sitting with it in her mouth maybe?


----------



## SpringerHusky

for a second there I read Friday as in this one and i'm like crap I don't have time :lol:

I've been meaning to teach this one so next friday will give me lots of time :thumbup:


----------



## Guest

Can I show you our progress? I'm quite amazed that in the space of one day we've got this far, especially considering she was scared of the ice cream container or whichever other container I tried to start with 

It's not perfect yet, but I'm pleased with how it's going. Isn't it amazing what you can do with a clicker.

(Sorry for the rubbish video, and for the random sock on the floor! )

[youtube_browser]?v=IVJoUBQ7x_s[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Nat88

Our tidying up is happening more by accident than by design at the moment . She's much more interested in playing with the toys than putting them in the basket, even for some chicken. Using the clicker to try and shape where she drops the toy, and hopefully it will click


----------



## Guest

Nat88 said:


> Our tidying up is happening more by accident than by design at the moment . She's much more interested in playing with the toys than putting them in the basket, even for some chicken. Using the clicker to try and shape where she drops the toy, and hopefully it will click


I couldn't get her to stick it in the basket at all at first, so I'd literally thrust it under her head until she got the idea that I only clicked when it went in - maybe that'll help you too 

We're just about there, I want her to do 5 toys and at the moment she does 4 perfect and then mucks around with the last one


----------



## Guest

We had so much fun with this one, thanks for setting it PawsOnMe. I'm quite proud of how well she did in just a few days. Although she always does things better when I'm not videoing her!

There's a little blooper in the middle, but she fixed it up. And I had to take the toys out of the basket after she had dropped them in, or she'd try to pick up one from the basket and drop it in again  You can actually see her looking to see if there's anything to pick up out of the basket before she goes to the effort of going to get another one 

Anyway, here's McKenzie tidying her toys 

[youtube_browser]?v=X0AwA3dRT5Q&feature=youtu.be[/youtube_browser]


----------



## moggiemum

aww she is brilliant i love her

thanks for the new game , my bf's old boy loves his tennis balls and his treats and this is ideal gentle exercise for him he is 16 now and cant walk as far as he would like to these days , he will love this game , saves me tripping up on his toys too


----------



## Nat88

McKenzie said:


> I couldn't get her to stick it in the basket at all at first, so I'd literally thrust it under her head until she got the idea that I only clicked when it went in - maybe that'll help you too
> 
> We're just about there, I want her to do 5 toys and at the moment she does 4 perfect and then mucks around with the last one


Thanks for the advice, she soon got the idea that it had to go in the basket . I'm really chuffed with her progress on this one, I didn't think she would get it. Here's what we have:

[youtube_browser]OEFI6zU-_tg[/youtube_browser]


----------



## PawsOnMe

Everyone's done great :thumbsup: loving watching everyone's videos


----------



## SpringerHusky

I'm in the middle of moving so doggy toy box has gone away although somehow Brody has apparently had a stash of toys but hopefully i'll get some time for this as I really do want to teach it


----------



## Guest

Nat88 said:


> Thanks for the advice, she soon got the idea that it had to go in the basket . I'm really chuffed with her progress on this one, I didn't think she would get it. Here's what we have:
> 
> [youtube_browser]OEFI6zU-_tg[/youtube_browser]


That was great, well done  Glad the advice helped. I'm really chuffed that we managed this one too!


----------



## PawsOnMe

Well done everyone, here's the leaderboard. 
Tacey is to choose the next challenge. 

LUCY&SANDY - 3 
MCKENZIE - 12
TACEY- 19 (To choose next one) 
SPRINGERHUSKY  12
GINGERROGERS  15
PAWSONME - 18
VICKI- 18
NATT88  7
PAULA07  18
PICKLELILY - 13
CANINE K-9 - 9
COCKERSINDIE - 6
MISS RV - 11
LOZZIBEAR  JAKE/ 9  ARROW/ 8
NICKY10 - 2 
FREDDIE AND FRANK  7 
DIEFENBAKER - 6
TABULAHRASA -3
SARAH1983 - 4
TOLLISTY - 4
BEARCUB - 2
FOXYROCKMEISTER  3
DONUT76 - 4
LABRADOR LAURA - MYLO - 5 ZAB 5
LAUREN5159 - 3
HANWOMBAT - 1 
JEZAVIX - 4
SHARLOID- BRODER/5 - KINDRA/1 - YLA/1 
MEGAN M - QUINN/5 - KODI/7 - ROSE/3
CHARLEIGH - 6
ASTRO2011- 2
SPRINGFIELDBEAN  1
HOWL  1
SEZEELSON - 1 
PUPCAKES - DOTTIE/1 - CHARLIE/1 
MOONVIOLET  1
SLB - PEN  2
JESSINCAFCR - INCA - 2
REDD123 - 2


----------



## Tacey

This one is a very simple one that everyone can do.  I ask April to do this quite a lot for photos.

Head down.
[youtube_browser]dZX6jR6BXUk[/youtube_browser]


----------



## lucyandsandy

I couldn't do last week's one as been so busy but will at a later date as I think it would be a useful one. Going to try to do this week's one


----------



## SpringerHusky

Brody kinda knew this one but only from Play dead, he has a habit of leaving his head up so I used my finger to point down which meant flatten his head but he could only do this on his side so had to actually give him a command and work with him on it for laying on his stomach.

[youtube_browser]sLlP3_JM-7Q[/youtube_browser]

He's such a smart lad and got it within 5 minutes :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

I'm struggling with getting her to understand what I want for this one. I have tried luring, but she lunges forward towards me. I've tried putting her in a down and waiting for her to drop her head and then clicking, but she doesn't ever put her head down because she's alert and wanting a treat. She doesn't know what I want, and then she gets frustrated and tries a million and one other things instead.

Tips?


----------



## SpringerHusky

McKenzie said:


> I'm struggling with getting her to understand what I want for this one. I have tried luring, but she lunges forward towards me. I've tried putting her in a down and waiting for her to drop her head and then clicking, but she doesn't ever put her head down because she's alert and wanting a treat. She doesn't know what I want, and then she gets frustrated and tries a million and one other things instead.
> 
> Tips?


What I was doing was using the lure but pulling it down instead of out and when his head touched the ground is when I rewarded him. I found sitting on the floor in front of him made it much easier lol


----------



## Howl

Sleep - YouTube
D knew this as sleep the hand signal is two fingers pinched sorry the quality isn't great. we taught it when she was a naughty pup who wouldn't settle at night


----------



## Guest

SpringerHusky said:


> What I was doing was using the lure but pulling it down instead of out and when his head touched the ground is when I rewarded him. I found sitting on the floor in front of him made it much easier lol


Thanks, I was trying this just now and still couldn't figure out why she wasn't understanding. Then I had a moment of clarity when she went and hopped in her bed in the middle of our training - the cue word I was trying to use was 'head', which of course sounds really similar to 'bed'!!!  I'll try again with 'flat' like you were doing 

ETA: Ah ha! We've got it! Just needs a bit more practice and I'll upload.


----------



## Nat88

Think this might be a tricky one for me and Sybil. When's the deadline?


----------



## Guest

Done  Once I figured out what I was doing wrong she picked it up fairly quickly 

[youtube_browser]?v=LeGrOQNvmDM&feature=youtu.be[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Tacey

Well done everybody so far!  

I keep forgetting to put a deadline... how about Sunday?


----------



## PawsOnMe

Here's Jasper's settle, we taught him this when he was a naughty puppy who wouldn't settle down


----------



## tabulahrasa

hmm - I can't seem to get it to work...


----------



## tabulahrasa

1C17E068-8308-4903-8C1B-8F726FED0114_zpsda5qfjti.mp4 Video by tabulahrasa | Photobucket

It doesn't seem to want to post it direct for some reason? So there's a link.

The big sigh at the end is him and why it's called sad.


----------



## Vicki

Tacey said:


> Well done everybody so far!
> 
> I keep forgetting to put a deadline... how about Sunday?


I'm fine with Sunday if everyone else wants Sunday to be the deadline, but my mum just picked up Chansa to have her for the weekend because I'm working. If I may wish I would want Monday or Tuesday as a deadline


----------



## GingerRogers

Lol love the 'head downs' or sighs Jaspers looks anything but settled lol.

Sorry been a bit busy and didnt manage the last one and haven't really had much time for this, I should be able to capture it, Kenzies doing what I call ninjas caterpillar impression, from behind she looks like a hairy slug or a draught excluder

Heres one of the videos I took of the training for clearing up, it makes it look like she got it but it was fluke but she has a good lobbing action  thought it might raise a smile

[youtube_browser]2K0WGakSDUs[/youtube_browser]

If the deadline is Monday or Tuesday I might manage settle/sleep or whatever its called as I have a quiet weekened at my mums, finally!


----------



## tabulahrasa

GingerRogers said:


> Lol love the 'head downs' or sighs Jaspers looks anything but settled lol.
> 
> Sorry been a bit busy and didnt manage the last one and haven't really had much time for this, I should be able to capture it, Kenzies doing what I call ninjas caterpillar impression, from behind she looks like a hairy slug or a draught excluder
> *
> Heres one of the videos I took of the training for clearing up, it makes it look like she got it but it was fluke but she has a good lobbing action  thought it might raise a smile*
> 
> [youtube_browser]2K0WGakSDUs[/youtube_browser]
> 
> If the deadline is Monday or Tuesday I might manage settle/sleep or whatever its called as I have a quiet weekened at my mums, finally!


That is actually how my kids tidy up....throw it somewhere different and hope for the best, lol


----------



## GingerRogers

Ha ha lol, yeah sounds about right


----------



## Picklelily

Glad to see you are all doing so well with the challenges. I have got behind and am still working on putting your toys away which has led to one she likes better get your toy box out. 

I must try and get a video of her doing it, makes me laugh every time.


----------



## Guest

Monday or Tuesday is fine for me, I'm working on desensitising to nail clippers at the moment so that will keep me occupied 

I totally love Ginger. She's is ADORABLE :001_wub:


----------



## Tacey

Extended until Tuesday


----------



## Guest

Is it time for a new one yet??? :w00t:


----------



## Vicki

Right now I'm really annoyed  

My mother decided to keep Chansa until this morning instead of returning her yesterday morning, but I still managed to teach her to put her head down (as best she can, it's not something that comes naturally for her) and I've filmed it. But first I had some troubles with my computer when I was editing it and now you tube wont let me upload it 

Well, I guess I will have to try to upload it and post it tomorrow just to prove that I really taught her this trick too


----------



## Tacey

Well done everyone, Springerhusky is next to choose  

LUCY&SANDY - 3 
MCKENZIE - 13
TACEY- 20 
SPRINGERHUSKY &#8211; 13 Next to choose! 
GINGERROGERS &#8211; 15
PAWSONME - 19
VICKI- 19
NATT88 &#8211; 7
PAULA07 &#8211; 18
PICKLELILY - 13
CANINE K-9 - 9
COCKERSINDIE - 6
MISS RV - 11
LOZZIBEAR &#8211; JAKE/ 9 &#8211; ARROW/ 8
NICKY10 - 2 
FREDDIE AND FRANK &#8211; 7 
DIEFENBAKER - 6
TABULAHRASA - 4
SARAH1983 - 4
TOLLISTY - 4
BEARCUB - 2
FOXYROCKMEISTER &#8211; 3
DONUT76 - 4
LABRADOR LAURA - MYLO - 5 ZAB 5
LAUREN5159 - 3
HANWOMBAT - 1 
JEZAVIX - 4
SHARLOID- BRODER/5 - KINDRA/1 - YLA/1 
MEGAN M - QUINN/5 - KODI/7 - ROSE/3
CHARLEIGH - 6
ASTRO2011- 2
SPRINGFIELDBEAN &#8211; 1
HOWL &#8211; 2
SEZEELSON - 1 
PUPCAKES - DOTTIE/1 - CHARLIE/1 
MOONVIOLET &#8211; 1
SLB - PEN &#8211; 2
JESSINCAFCR - INCA - 2
REDD123 - 2


----------



## Tacey

Vicki said:


> Right now I'm really annoyed
> 
> My mother decided to keep Chansa until this morning instead of returning her yesterday morning, but I still managed to teach her to put her head down (as best she can, it's not something that comes naturally for her) and I've filmed it. But first I had some troubles with my computer when I was editing it and now you tube wont let me upload it
> 
> Well, I guess I will have to try to upload it and post it tomorrow just to prove that I really taught her this trick too


Upload it when you can and I will sneak you a point in.


----------



## Vicki

Tacey said:


> Upload it when you can and I will sneak you a point in.


Thank you


----------



## SpringerHusky

Will get posting a video tomorrow, I have an idea but it's dark now and I want to do it in the light. :thumbup1:


----------



## Vicki

Here's Chansa doing head down. It's not perfect, but I think she did well to learn this is just one day. Though it's obvious that she doesn't really know this trick perectly yet, because in the middle of the video she tries to play dead instead 

I have tried to teach her this before to use for the down stay in obedience, but she seemed to be so uncomfortable with her head down so I gave up. It's not something that she does naturally; when she lies with her head on the floor she always pulls her front paws in and stretch out her hind legs to be comfortable.

But here is Chansas head down (you tube was more cooperative today )
[youtube_browser]watch?v=UEfBhJ-YR9E&feature=c4-overview&list=UUMkG5h4AqllVj105s9ZCn0A[/youtube_browser]


----------



## SpringerHusky

[youtube_browser]Y2Cgt6KUuj0[/youtube_browser]
Sorry if this is unclear, i'm major tired and work was stressful so i'm really run down but wanted to get this done.

Explanation; A retrieval/fetch but stop halfway, fetch and bring back. I'll give an extra point (is that allowed?) if you can get your dog to return from halfway before fetching then go and fetch. 

Hope this isn't too hard  Brody usually does it much better but he knows i'm tired and doesn't know how to help me.


----------



## Guest

Ok here she is doing the stop in the middle, still working on getting her to come back to me before doing the retrieve. I tell her to come, but she always wants to grab the ball first!

This is the longest area I had to do this in the house, hope it's ok. I'll try tomorrow out on our walk too, but wanted to be first for once 

[youtube_browser]?v=QIR44OrOlBk&feature=youtu.be[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

And for an extra point...

[youtube_browser]?v=2u8Ip_U2HzE&feature=youtu.be[/youtube_browser]


----------



## SpringerHusky

Fantastic! :thumbsup: That's awesome 


OH deadline, let's say Next thursday? that sound good?


----------



## Guest

SpringerHusky said:


> Fantastic! :thumbsup: That's awesome
> 
> OH deadline, let's say Next thursday? that sound good?


Thanks, it was a fun one


----------



## Tacey

I don't really have enough space inside to do this properly... but we're always walking in the dark at the moment. Hopefully I'll get a chance to make an outside video before the deadline but here's our inside version anyway. 

[youtube_browser]wdf0rOTaBNw[/youtube_browser]


----------



## tabulahrasa

um, his wait while I throw it isn't even reliable yet...I mean you can see him using every single tiny ounce of self control he's got not to run after it...no way he's stopping once he's allowed to chase it, rofl


----------



## Nat88

Here's ours, a bit of encouragement needed at the end as she is reluctant to leave the ham .

[youtube_browser]IAycCrf54kE[/youtube_browser]

It's the best video we have; on all the others she would pause halfway each time, expecting another treat lol.


----------



## Vicki

This was an easy one  We've been practicing self control a lot, because she really needs to.

I also have a couple of older films of her doing this, but I didn't think of using one of them, so I went out and filmed it today. Unfortunately she hurt her front leg and became lame, so instead of throwing the toy I walked out and put it down, to keep her calm (well, relatively calm, anyway )

When I edited the film I thought of the earlier videos and added one from last January, mostly to show how little snow we've got compared to last year (and every year for as long as I can remember).

[youtube_browser]watch?v=65YLTaLFazg&list=UUMkG5h4AqllVj105s9ZCn0A&feature=c4-overview[/youtube_browser]


----------



## SpringerHusky

Wonderful everyone so far! 

Yes, the self control is the reason I taught Brody it mostly because he would steal another dogs toys when it was thrown close by and this way I could stop him 

It's hard for him also lol


----------



## tabulahrasa

SpringerHusky said:


> Wonderful everyone so far!
> 
> Yes, the self control is the reason I taught Brody it mostly because he would steal another dogs toys when it was thrown close by and this way I could stop him
> 
> It's hard for him also lol


I'd love to be at the point of more advanced impulse control, but hey, he is very very slowly improving on the basics...though, I've never had to get him to leave another dog's toy because, there'd be a dog there, lol.


----------



## SpringerHusky

How's everyone going  thought i'd bump it up incase it was forgotten


----------



## Guest

I'm glad I did this early on because I've been so busy I would have completely forgotten! Now need to think of a new one....


----------



## Guest

Question: does the next one I set have to be one McKenzie can already do? (You know how generally people choose a trick and video their dog doing it when setting it?)

There's one I'd like to set but I haven't taught it to Kenz yet and it will take her a little while to learn it.


----------



## SpringerHusky

McKenzie said:


> Question: does the next one I set have to be one McKenzie can already do? (You know how generally people choose a trick and video their dog doing it when setting it?)
> 
> There's one I'd like to set but I haven't taught it to Kenz yet and it will take her a little while to learn it.


I dunno why not, I was going to try Limp but I got too busy so ended up with the stop halfway for toys.


----------



## PawsOnMe

Oh gosh completely forgot about this  been a bit of a hectic week, when's the deadline?


----------



## GingerRogers

I had almost forgotten the whole thread 

But guess what we have been working on this week :lol:

As SH is in the states I hope to have time to video and edit and upload all while doing my tax return


----------



## PawsOnMe

Bit of a rubbish video, not much room in the house and he does it much better outside (but it's chucking it down). Will try to get a better one if there's time but hopefully this will do.


----------



## SpringerHusky

I've got a lot going on so I can extend this until Sunday if you guys like


----------



## SpringerHusky

Don't forget, tommorow is the last day


----------



## SpringerHusky

Ok today is super bowl sunday so it will be done tonight after all the excitement in here has passed  so last chance


----------



## SpringerHusky

Scores are in 

LUCY&SANDY - 3*
MCKENZIE - 15
TACEY- 22
SPRINGERHUSKY  13
GINGERROGERS  15
PAWSONME - 22
VICKI- 22
NATT88  9
PAULA07  18
PICKLELILY - 13
CANINE K-9 - 9
COCKERSINDIE - 6
MISS RV - 11
LOZZIBEAR  JAKE/ 9  ARROW/ 8
NICKY10 - 2*
FREDDIE AND FRANK  7*
DIEFENBAKER - 6
TABULAHRASA - 4
SARAH1983 - 4
TOLLISTY - 4
BEARCUB - 2
FOXYROCKMEISTER  3
DONUT76 - 4
LABRADOR LAURA - MYLO - 5 ZAB 5
LAUREN5159 - 3
HANWOMBAT - 1*
JEZAVIX - 4
SHARLOID- BRODER/5 - KINDRA/1 - YLA/1*
MEGAN M - QUINN/5 - KODI/7 - ROSE/3
CHARLEIGH - 6
ASTRO2011- 2
SPRINGFIELDBEAN  1
HOWL  2
SEZEELSON - 1*
PUPCAKES - DOTTIE/1 - CHARLIE/1*
MOONVIOLET  1
SLB - PEN  2
JESSINCAFCR - INCA - 2
REDD123 - 2


----------



## Guest

Right, this week's challenge is an old Heelwork to Music favourite - marching 

I think any dog should be able to learn this, but it does take a bit of time I think (or maybe that was just us!). At this stage I'll say cut-off is next Monday night (your time) but I'll extend it if people need more time.

Here's a vid of Kenz doing it - we're not very good yet but hopefully you get the general idea. So aiming for when I lift a foot, she mirrors me. As you might be able to see, she still wants to put her paws _on_ my feet, but we're getting there.

Have fun! 

[youtube_browser]?v=swa44RMzgPw&feature=youtu.be[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

Just bumping to make sure everyone sees this


----------



## sharloid

Awww! That looks difficult.


----------



## SpringerHusky

Shouldn't be too hard to teach, will have a go later and see how we get on


----------



## Guest

sharloid said:


> Awww! That looks difficult.


I didn't find it difficult, but I did find it took time - I couldn't teach it in 1 session like other tricks. I started by getting her to put paws on my hands when offered, then stood awkwardly with my hands on my feet and slowly moved hands away so she was targeting my feet with her paws, and now in the process of getting her to lift her feet rather than put the on my feet. Hope this helps


----------



## SpringerHusky

Actually Brody picked it up really quickly, you can see me still rewarding him just because it literally took us 10 minutes to get that far. I'm obviously going to keep working on it but this was a fun one  I like doing ones I don't know.

[youtube_browser]gCFKAvSWASc[/youtube_browser]

Sorry you can't see my feet very well, I tried filming it from the floor but you couldn't see much either and got a view of things you didn't want to see :lol: 

Just to add he only knew paw and hi 5, he did not know Left and Right until this trick


----------



## Vicki

Oh, I can't wait until I get Chansa back so I can start with this! (She's at my mother's.)


----------



## Guest

SpringerHusky said:


> Actually Brody picked it up really quickly, you can see me still rewarding him just because it literally took us 10 minutes to get that far. I'm obviously going to keep working on it but this was a fun one  I like doing ones I don't know.
> 
> [youtube_browser]gCFKAvSWASc[/youtube_browser]
> 
> Sorry you can't see my feet very well, I tried filming it from the floor but you couldn't see much either and got a view of things you didn't want to see :lol:
> 
> Just to add he only knew paw and hi 5, he did not know Left and Right until this trick


Well done! Is Brody a 'paw-y' dog (i.e. likes to give paw etc)? I think part of the reason it took Kenz so long is she doesn't really like doing stuff with her paws - doesn't like shaking etc. Great job! 



Vicki said:


> Oh, I can't wait until I get Chansa back so I can start with this! (She's at my mother's.)


Glad you like it


----------



## SpringerHusky

McKenzie said:


> Well done! Is Brody a 'paw-y' dog (i.e. likes to give paw etc)? I think part of the reason it took Kenz so long is she doesn't really like doing stuff with her paws - doesn't like shaking etc. Great job!


He is, between beg & paw he'll happily do them so this trick was actually done by freeshaping as I lifted my foot, I rewarded him when he lifted his foot trying to please me and when I swapped feet, I learned he picked it up faster if I leant to the side a little. :thumbsup: I never once had to tell him paw or put my hand out for him :lol:


----------



## Nat88

Oh ok, so the dog only has to march on the spot? I had visions of Sybil having to march next to me for some reason :lol:. We'll start working on this tomorrow


----------



## Tacey

We haven't worked on this much as April hurt her paw the other day. But we're going to Exmoor tomorrow until Sunday... so we've had a little practice this evening and here's a video. 

[youtube_browser]IhvA0LDBMLg[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Picklelily

That one is so cool Hoping my everyday hassles go away leaving clicker training time soon x


----------



## Guest

How we all going? Closing tonight but I'm happy to extend it if anyone needs it, let me know though.


----------



## GingerRogers

This ones fun although I only have four 'marches' so far, the nose comes into action if I ask for more lol will try to get it filmed and uploaded but dont wait for me if I dont


----------



## Vicki

I need an extension, please  Chansa has hurt herself (probably pulled a muscle) and have been unwilling to lift her left paw and put all her weight on the hurt leg. I don't want to make her do it if it hurts, so we haven't been able to practice in a few days. But yesterday she seemed fine, so we worked on it a little, but we are nowhere near ready yet  But she's a clever dog, so I think she'll learn quite quickly.


----------



## Guest

How's a 2 day extension? Closing wed night  GR 4 marches is fine


----------



## PawsOnMe

Here's Jasper's marching (We called it 'Copy') he got it pretty quickly. Not much practice as it kills my legs and I kept falling over


----------



## Nat88

Here is Sybil's march. I did hold the camera rather than putting it on the floor  (silly me) but she is copying me .

[youtube_browser]isZVNgwz_rQ[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Vicki

McKenzie said:


> How's a 2 day extension? Closing wed night  GR 4 marches is fine


That sounds good


----------



## Guest

Learnt a cute variation on this tonight - dog sitting between your legs and 'marching' with you


----------



## Vicki

I'm sorry for the bad quality of the video. It's way to dark to film inside at night. I promise I will try to make one with better light later so that you can see that she really can do this, but for now this one will have to do 

[youtube_browser]watch?v=pupGLCzuvUQ&feature=c4-overview&list=UUMkG5h4AqllVj105s9ZCn0A[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

Well done everyone 

LUCY&SANDY - 3
MCKENZIE - 16
TACEY- 23
SPRINGERHUSKY (next to choose) &#8211; 14
GINGERROGERS &#8211; 15
PAWSONME - 23
VICKI- 23
NATT88 &#8211; 10
PAULA07 &#8211; 18
PICKLELILY - 13
CANINE K-9 - 9
COCKERSINDIE - 6
MISS RV - 11
LOZZIBEAR &#8211; JAKE/ 9 &#8211; ARROW/ 8
NICKY10 - 2*
FREDDIE AND FRANK &#8211; 7*
DIEFENBAKER - 6
TABULAHRASA - 4
SARAH1983 - 4
TOLLISTY - 4
BEARCUB - 2
FOXYROCKMEISTER &#8211; 3
DONUT76 - 4
LABRADOR LAURA - MYLO - 5 ZAB 5
LAUREN5159 - 3
HANWOMBAT - 1*
JEZAVIX - 4
SHARLOID- BRODER/5 - KINDRA/1 - YLA/1*
MEGAN M - QUINN/5 - KODI/7 - ROSE/3
CHARLEIGH - 6
ASTRO2011- 2
SPRINGFIELDBEAN &#8211; 1
HOWL &#8211; 2
SEZEELSON - 1*
PUPCAKES - DOTTIE/1 - CHARLIE/1*
MOONVIOLET &#8211; 1
SLB - PEN &#8211; 2
JESSINCAFCR - INCA - 2
REDD123 - 2

You're up SpringerHusky


----------



## SpringerHusky

There's been a big turn of events in my life right now, I'm gonna have to pass it onto Tacey. x Thanks guys x


----------



## Tacey

Okeydokey then, something a little more tricky. You have until the 23rd.

Cop-cop (your feet on mine) 

[youtube_browser]8HJ-YZq29oA[/youtube_browser]


----------



## JessIncaFCR

Completely forgot about this thread!! Will have to try and get back into it!


----------



## PawsOnMe

ooh this one looks fun, going to be a good challenge  


I hope you're okay SpringerHusky x.


----------



## tabulahrasa

Tacey said:


> Okeydokey then, something a little more tricky. You have until the 23rd.
> 
> Cop-cop (your feet on mine)
> 
> [youtube_browser]8HJ-YZq29oA[/youtube_browser]


 I'd need to buy steel toe-capped boots to do that! lol


----------



## SpringerHusky

I've been trying to teach cop cop so will work on that, i'm alright really just fallen into a bad situation that means i'm a little distracted and can't focus very well right now. x


----------



## Guest

Any tips on how to teach it?


----------



## SpringerHusky

I've been using this one x


----------



## Guest

SpringerHusky said:


> I've been using this one x


Excellent, thanks. Great method, I've got her standing on my feet without the book after a couple of short sessions


----------



## PawsOnMe

I don't think I'm going to be able to do this one, I don't know if it's his age (19 months) but he's just so enthusiastic and keeps lifting me up (I'm only 5 foot) when he's between my legs. I've tried the book method but he keeps picking it up and handing it to me when I place it on the floor. 

Anyone got any tips on how to teach it?


----------



## Tacey

PawsOnMe said:


> I don't think I'm going to be able to do this one, I don't know if it's his age (19 months) but he's just so enthusiastic and keeps lifting me up (I'm only 5 foot) when he's between my legs. I've tried the book method but he keeps picking it up and handing it to me when I place it on the floor.
> 
> Anyone got any tips on how to teach it?


You could try this method Dog trick tutorial - your feet on mine - YouTube Might be easier as you can train the foot targeting before having him beneath you.


----------



## Nat88

PawsOnMe said:


> I don't think I'm going to be able to do this one, I don't know if it's his age (19 months) but he's just so enthusiastic and keeps lifting me up (I'm only 5 foot) when he's between my legs. I've tried the book method but he keeps picking it up and handing it to me when I place it on the floor.
> 
> Anyone got any tips on how to teach it?


Have you taught him to touch? It didn't take me long earlier this year to have Sybil placing her paws on my feet, then onto other objects by pointing at them and saying "touch". Clicker and chicken helped. She's got the hang of standing on the book today by remembering "touch". Sorry if this isn't helpful, not sure what else to suggest otherwise .


----------



## PawsOnMe

Tacey said:


> You could try this method Dog trick tutorial - your feet on mine - YouTube Might be easier as you can train the foot targeting before having him beneath you.


I'll try that way, he's very heavy footed and enthusiastic and I've got scratches down my arms from getting him to place his paw in my hand on my foot. Thanks for the link I'll keep practicing


----------



## Tacey

How's everyone doing with this?


----------



## Guest

Tacey said:


> How's everyone doing with this?


I need more time  She's good at standing on my feet and I can move them a bit, but struggling to really take steps. Having said that I haven't practiced it much in the last few days.


----------



## Tacey

McKenzie said:


> I need more time  She's good at standing on my feet and I can move them a bit, but struggling to really take steps. Having said that I haven't practiced it much in the last few days.


I'll extend it until the end of the month


----------



## SpringerHusky

Just seen it got extended, thanks-I've been a little off since recent events and haven't had much time to train.


----------



## Vicki

Tacey said:


> I'll extend it until the end of the month


Thank you  It been chaotic at work and I just haven't had time to practice.


----------



## Nat88

We've been practicing over the weekend; Sybil managed to stand on my feet with both paws, but not sure if that was a fluke . We may just get there before the end of the month lol.


----------



## Guest

How's this? Pretty pleased we got there, I wasn't sure we would! Not hugely elegant though 

[youtube_browser]?v=d5w1WgvfoTw&feature=youtu.be[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Tacey

McKenzie said:


> How's this? Pretty pleased we got there, I wasn't sure we would! Not hugely elegant though
> 
> [youtube_browser]?v=d5w1WgvfoTw&feature=youtu.be[/youtube_browser]


Yey!  Well done


----------



## Guest

Time for the next one tacey?


----------



## Tacey

McKenzie said:


> Time for the next one tacey?


Yep, you appear to be the only one to have achieved this challenge, well done! 

Anyone know why there are stars by some peoples names now in the leaderboard....?

LUCY&SANDY - 3
MCKENZIE - 17 Next to choose!
TACEY- 24
SPRINGERHUSKY - 14
GINGERROGERS - 15
PAWSONME - 23
VICKI- 23
NATT88 - 10
PAULA07 - 18
PICKLELILY - 13
CANINE K-9 - 9
COCKERSINDIE - 6
MISS RV - 11
LOZZIBEAR - JAKE/ 9 - ARROW/ 8
NICKY10 - 2*
FREDDIE AND FRANK - 7*
DIEFENBAKER - 6
TABULAHRASA - 4
SARAH1983 - 4
TOLLISTY - 4
BEARCUB - 2
FOXYROCKMEISTER - 3
DONUT76 - 4
LABRADOR LAURA - MYLO - 5 ZAB 5
LAUREN5159 - 3
HANWOMBAT - 1*
JEZAVIX - 4
SHARLOID- BRODER/5 - KINDRA/1 - YLA/1*
MEGAN M - QUINN/5 - KODI/7 - ROSE/3
CHARLEIGH - 6
ASTRO2011- 2
SPRINGFIELDBEAN - 1
HOWL - 2
SEZEELSON - 1*
PUPCAKES - DOTTIE/1 - CHARLIE/1*
MOONVIOLET - 1
SLB - PEN - 2
JESSINCAFCR - INCA - 2
REDD123 - 2


----------



## Guest

Tacey said:


> Yep, you appear to be the only one to have achieved this challenge, well done!
> 
> Anyone know why there are stars by some peoples names now in the leaderboard....?


Thanks  No idea about the stars sorry.


----------



## Guest

Ok this week's challenge is 'around'. It's a little easier, but there are three parts to it. You must complete all three parts for one point 

*Part One: Around Me*
The dog must circle around you. Extra for experts - as the dog circles around you, you circle the other way.

[youtube_browser]?v=-Usz6tSdITo&feature=youtu.be[/youtube_browser]

*Part Two: Around the pole*
The dog must circle around a pole.

[youtube_browser]?v=nfJ3aHr0DNU[/youtube_browser]

*Part Three: Send away and around*
Send the dog away from you, around an object, and back to you.

[youtube_browser]?v=yFXSP1w0lZ4[/youtube_browser]

You've got a week - until next Saturday night. Have fun


----------



## SpringerHusky

I've been trying but i've still got a lot going on, hope we can do this one x


----------



## Canine K9

I`ll give this one a go!


----------



## Tacey

Here's Aprils 
[youtube_browser]j-QEzBamaYw[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Canine K9

Tacey said:


> Here's Aprils
> [youtube_browser]j-QEzBamaYw[/youtube_browser]


Well done April. Bailey loves your birds he comes running over every time he hears them :lol: Can I borrow your birds for recall :laugh:


----------



## Tacey

Canine K9 said:


> Well done April. Bailey loves your birds he comes running over every time he hears them :lol: Can I borrow your birds for recall :laugh:


Hehe, just the one little bird making all that noise! Sidlywidly


----------



## PawsOnMe

No idea what the stars are, sorry didn't manage the last one Jasper's got a nasty cut paw but hopefully this one we'll be able to do. All that noise from that little budgie  he's so pretty .


----------



## Canine K9

Tacey said:


> Hehe, just the one little bird making all that noise! Sidlywidly


Awe such a gorgeous birdie


----------



## Guest

Well done April and Tacey  I knew it would be a doddle for you


----------



## PawsOnMe

Was pleasantly surprised how quickly Jasper got these. This is from his tea time training session.

Circling a pole



Circling me



And away and around


----------



## Guest

Anyone else intending on doing this one before we move onto the next one?


----------



## SpringerHusky

I'd like to but likely not going to get it done in time so you can skip if need be x


----------



## Canine K9

We`ve done it but have 2 problems
1) He is terrified of the pole
2) I can`t figure out how to film the around the legs one :lol:


----------



## Vicki

McKenzie said:


> Anyone else intending on doing this one before we move onto the next one?


Yes, I intend to do this one. I just have to find a pole that I can teach her to circle. She already can circle around me and she just loves to do away and around, so if I just could find a suitable pole it probably wont take long to teach her.


----------



## Guest

Canine K9 said:


> We`ve done it but have 2 problems
> 1) He is terrified of the pole
> 2) I can`t figure out how to film the around the legs one :lol:


Try desensitising to the pole? Click and treat when he looks at it etc? Kenzie doesn't like it when I swing the pole around too much, so try to keep it really still when you're doing it.

I put the phone (camera) down on the floor leaning up against something and it filmed fine.



Vicki said:


> Yes, I intend to do this one. I just have to find a pole that I can teach her to circle. She already can circle around me and she just loves to do away and around, so if I just could find a suitable pole it probably wont take long to teach her.


Garden stake? I used a pole from one of my agility jumps. Weave pole?

I'm sure she'll learn it in an instant if you can find a pole. It took Kenzie all of about 10 seconds to learn it.


----------



## sharloid

I'm trying to do it. They finally got going round me and a pole but not the send away so I haven't filmed yet. Do you give half points?  

I'll be trying this morning. My dogs seem a bit stupid.


----------



## Guest

sharloid said:


> I'm trying to do it. They finally got going round me and a pole but not the send away so I haven't filmed yet. Do you give half points?
> 
> I'll be trying this morning. My dogs seem a bit stupid.


I'm sure they're not stupid! I think it's just that McKenzie and a few of the other dogs do trick stuff all the time, so they're used to being asked to do strange stuff. Your lovely dogs are probably just wondering why on earth you want them to do that!


----------



## sharloid

McKenzie said:


> I'm sure they're not stupid! I think it's just that McKenzie and a few of the other dogs do trick stuff all the time, so they're used to being asked to do strange stuff. Your lovely dogs are probably just wondering why on earth you want them to do that!


Haha, I'll try and think that instead. Do you use the same command for each of the 3? I'm wondering if that's what is getting them a bit confused, that they don't know what to circle.


----------



## sharloid

Well they all had a go. None got the circle at a distance though without a lure. I tried for the last bit on Kindra's video but it was only about a metre! We've been working on this all week. No points for us. 

Broder:
[youtube_browser]fQHNeSQ4EcM[/youtube_browser]

Kindra:
[youtube_browser]gYoBYlxrFMg[/youtube_browser]

Yla:
[youtube_browser]Jmh-r255TqI[/youtube_browser]

I have lovely pj's, I know.


----------



## Canine K9

Here is the links I will embed once Im on laptop
















Apologies for state of room (dog room) and terrible filming


----------



## Guest

Shall we move onto the next one? Vicki if you find a pole upload it and we can backdate the point 

LUCY&SANDY - 3
MCKENZIE - 18
TACEY- 25 NEXT TO CHOOSE
SPRINGERHUSKY - 14
GINGERROGERS  15
PAWSONME - 24
VICKI- 23
NATT88  10
PAULA07  18
PICKLELILY - 13
CANINE K-9 - 10
COCKERSINDIE - 6
MISS RV - 11
LOZZIBEAR  JAKE/ 9  ARROW/ 8
NICKY10 - 2*
FREDDIE AND FRANK  7*
DIEFENBAKER - 6
TABULAHRASA - 4
SARAH1983 - 4
TOLLISTY - 4
BEARCUB - 2
FOXYROCKMEISTER  3
DONUT76 - 4
LABRADOR LAURA - MYLO - 5 ZAB 5
LAUREN5159 - 3
HANWOMBAT - 1*
JEZAVIX - 4
SHARLOID- BRODER/6 - KINDRA/2 - YLA/2*
MEGAN M - QUINN/5 - KODI/7 - ROSE/3
CHARLEIGH - 6
ASTRO2011- 2
SPRINGFIELDBEAN  1
HOWL  2
SEZEELSON - 1*
PUPCAKES - DOTTIE/1 - CHARLIE/1*
MOONVIOLET  1
SLB - PEN  2
JESSINCAFCR - INCA - 2
REDD123 - 2


----------



## Tacey

As I just had a go I'll pass my turn on to PawsOnMe


----------



## PawsOnMe

Thanks Tacey . Sorry it took so long, It has taken ages for the video to load onto Photo-bucket.

This one's quite simple. I call it 'hide' but I think its quite well known as 'pray' or 'count'. You don't have to do it on your arm but if you do wear sleeves!

So here's Jasper's Hide:


----------



## Hanwombat

Anyone have a link on how to teach that? :yikes:


----------



## PawsOnMe

Hanwombat said:


> Anyone have a link on how to teach that? :yikes:


I did it with teaching him to give paw onto my arm, and then both paws and then once he had that (it's a separate command for us called both) I lured his head under my arm and treat him there each time until he was going under without lure and then did the word hide for the whole thing.

They'll probably be some links on youtube, Just look up how to teach dog to count/pray.


----------



## Tacey

[youtube_browser]ofmOk_TsbUI[/youtube_browser]


----------



## PawsOnMe

How is everyone doing? is Sunday okay for the deadline?


----------



## Guest

Yup we're nearly there, just trying to get it a bit more consistent. Will probably upload today.


----------



## GingerRogers

I have been a bit busy (for ages) but I love this one, Jaspers so keen at these tricks.


----------



## Dog Mad

I can't believe a thread I created has so many pages! I forgot my password for reddd123


----------



## PawsOnMe

Dog Mad said:


> I can't believe a thread I created has so many pages! I forgot my password for reddd123


ooh welcome back, yeah it was a great idea  really glad you started this thread :thumbup1:


----------



## PawsOnMe

GingerRogers said:


> I have been a bit busy (for ages) but I love this one, Jaspers so keen at these tricks.


I wondered where you'd gone (glad to see you back ) he is very keen too keen sometimes :crazy: I've put till sunday but if you (or anyone else) need a little while longer just say.


----------



## Guest

Here you are - sorry the video quality is a bit rubbish. I need a new phone!

[youtube_browser]?v=uHyduZWvBpw&feature=youtu.be[/youtube_browser]


----------



## PawsOnMe

anybody else doing this one? If not I'll put the leaderboard on at around 7ish.


----------



## Canine K9

We haven`t managed this one unfourtantly


----------



## PawsOnMe

Lucy&sandy - 3
mckenzie - 19
tacey- 26 next to choose
springerhusky - 14
gingerrogers  15
pawsonme - 25
vicki- 23
natt88  10
paula07  18
picklelily - 13
canine k-9 - 10
cockersindie - 6
miss rv - 11
lozzibear  jake/ 9  arrow/ 8
nicky10 - 2*
freddie and frank  7*
diefenbaker - 6
tabulahrasa - 4
sarah1983 - 4
tollisty - 4
bearcub - 2
foxyrockmeister  3
donut76 - 4
labrador laura - mylo - 5 zab 5
lauren5159 - 3
hanwombat - 1*
jezavix - 4
sharloid- broder/6 - kindra/2 - yla/2*
megan m - quinn/5 - kodi/7 - rose/3
charleigh - 6
astro2011- 2
springfieldbean  1
howl  2
sezeelson - 1*
pupcakes - dottie/1 - charlie/1*
moonviolet  1
slb - pen  2
jessincafcr - inca - 2
redd123 - 2


----------



## Tacey

This weeks challenge is to walk backwards  

I haven't made a video yet because my camera is out of batteries but I'll try to put one up tomorrow.

You have until the 28th


----------



## Guest

Tacey said:


> This weeks challenge is to walk backwards
> 
> I haven't made a video yet because my camera is out of batteries but I'll try to put one up tomorrow.
> 
> You have until the 28th


We've had this one on the go for a little while - annoyingly she always wants to sit when she moves back - she'll literally bounce back on her bum. She'll now do a couple of steps without sitting down, so we're making progress. This challenge is good motivation to crack it


----------



## Tacey

We need to work on larger distances but here's April's back so far.  It's not a very good video.

[youtube_browser]YnKP6zqEUvo[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

Well here's Kenzie's version of back. Not really sure it's worth a point! I think it might just need to be one of those ones that needs ongoing practice. Anyway, I thought I'd upload it just to show we have been trying!!!

[youtube_browser]?v=FhFzVY1f--4&feature=youtu.be[/youtube_browser]


----------



## PawsOnMe

This is where we're up to, its kind of inconsistent as he keeps sitting down. We'll work on it a bit more tomorrow and post an (hopefully) improved version with less hand gestures .


----------



## Tacey

Well it seems that's everyone, well done McKenzie and Pawsonme! 



PawsOnMe said:


> Lucy&sandy - 3
> mckenzie - 20 (next to choose)
> tacey- 27
> springerhusky - 14
> gingerrogers  15
> pawsonme - 26
> vicki- 23
> natt88  10
> paula07  18
> picklelily - 13
> canine k-9 - 10
> cockersindie - 6
> miss rv - 11
> lozzibear  jake/ 9  arrow/ 8
> nicky10 - 2*
> freddie and frank  7*
> diefenbaker - 6
> tabulahrasa - 4
> sarah1983 - 4
> tollisty - 4
> bearcub - 2
> foxyrockmeister  3
> donut76 - 4
> labrador laura - mylo - 5 zab 5
> lauren5159 - 3
> hanwombat - 1*
> jezavix - 4
> sharloid- broder/6 - kindra/2 - yla/2*
> megan m - quinn/5 - kodi/7 - rose/3
> charleigh - 6
> astro2011- 2
> springfieldbean  1
> howl  2
> sezeelson - 1*
> pupcakes - dottie/1 - charlie/1*
> moonviolet  1
> slb - pen  2
> jessincafcr - inca - 2
> redd123 - 2


----------



## Guest

It's getting really hard to come up with suitable new tricks!

I don't know what to call this one. Your dog needs to put their feet up on a box or similar (I've used a laundry basket with a fleece over it so it's not slippy), and then walk around the edge of it.

It's not one we've practiced much yet, but here's a vid just so you get the general idea. Ideally you want the dog to walk around by itself while you stand still.

Shouldn't be a hard one so I'm going to say you have until Thursday the 3rd.

Have fun 

[youtube_browser]?v=kyKUH1l8MBs&feature=youtu.be[/youtube_browser]


----------



## JessIncaFCR

Forgot about this again - definitely must make an effort to do this


----------



## Guest

Nobody likes my challenge??? :crying:


----------



## Tacey

Keep forgetting to make a video! Will do it today


----------



## Papirats

I'll have a video of Tempie doing this (we call it whirly) up today


----------



## PawsOnMe

Jasper had hurt his right front leg on Tuesday and has been limping pretty badly, he was doing really well as well, we've been enjoying doing this one. Is there any chance of an extension?


----------



## Vicki

Chansa has hurt her front leg, which is why we haven't done the last few challenges. She was injured most of last year and this is the same injury, so I really don't want to risk anything. We've been to see the dog physical therapist today, so she might be in a bit of pain so I'll let her rest today and tomorrow, but then I'll film all of the challenges we haven't done (she knows most of them, I just haven't been able to film them). So we haven't given up


----------



## Nat88

We haven't given up either; my camera had broken and only bought a new one last night. If other people want an extension we will try for this one, if not that's fine


----------



## Tacey

Here's April on a box. I've taught her to do this in the heel position, so she mostly doesn't move unless I'm moving - unless I tell her to switch sides. 

[youtube_browser]FlKfDisSzBs[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

PawsOnMe said:


> Jasper had hurt his right front leg...





Vicki said:


> Chansa has hurt her front leg...





Nat88 said:


> We haven't given up either; my camera had broken and only bought a new one last night....


You lot sound like my class when there's homework due :lol:

Yes of course you can have an extension. Is Sunday ok or do you need more time?


----------



## SpringerHusky

We're going to have to sit outfor quite a bit sadly until my camera gets fixed or get a new one but i'm enjoying seeing these and trying to teach them to Brody.


----------



## Nat88

McKenzie said:


> You lot sound like my class when there's homework due :lol:
> 
> Yes of course you can have an extension. Is Sunday ok or do you need more time?


 But it's true, I swear... lol. Sunday should be fine for us, just had a quick practice and Sybil is already standing on the box. Just got to teach her to move around on it


----------



## Vicki

McKenzie said:


> You lot sound like my class when there's homework due :lol:


When I wrote it I was thinking that I sounded a lot like _my_ pupils, so I totally agree with you


----------



## PawsOnMe

I'm not sure if it's worth a point but here is Jasper's round the box. I'm pretty proud of him as he has hardly any back end awareness but after a lot of bowing and stamping his feet on the box he finally realised he had to move his back legs, it does need a lot more work and a name but this is where we're up to.


----------



## Nat88

Well done, we haven't managed this one unfortunately . Sybil stands on the box no problem but she's done everything but learn how to move around it; paw it, kick eat, eat it. I'm pretty hopeless at teaching her some things lol. Been pretty busy all day doing the sponsored walk for our local rescue so not had time to practise today either. Nevermind, I am really going to start pulling my finger out for this challenge lol.


----------

